# Whirtlestaff's Wizards' Acad. Revisited, OOC02



## Leif

Forked from:  Whirtlestaff's Wizards' Academy Revisited, OOC # 1 



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Forking to new OOC thread.  (Yes, Leif's 'chattiness' apparently continues here as well. )


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, since no one else wants to write in the wet cement, I will

any or you all like coffee/ if so, are there any coffee snobs among you?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ya know Leif, I've been thinking. don't try to run away screaming in terror at the concept of me thinking either. about the SARGEfish thing. i once worked a job in the air force shere it was our duty to be treated as mushrooms...you know, kept in the dark and fed lots of  ... expletive delete ... and since the sarge fish eats nothing but ... expletive delete ... i guess that description does fit. as to what the work was, I cannot not say as if i were to tell you I would have to terminate you with extream discrimination. That is not acceptable at this time.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Ya know Leif, I've been thinking. don't try to run away screaming in terror at the concept of me thinking either. about the SARGEfish thing. i once worked a job in the air force shere it was our duty to be treated as mushrooms...you know, kept in the dark and fed lots of  ... expletive delete ... and since the sarge fish eats nothing but ... expletive delete ... i guess that description does fit. as to what the work was, I cannot not say as if i were to tell you I would have to terminate you with extream discrimination. That is not acceptable at this time.



Hmmm.  Could be, indeed.  Best not to think about it too hard, though.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Well, since no one else wants to wrine in the wet cement, I will
> any or you all like coffee/ if so, are there any coffee snobs amoung you?



I love coffee!  I have some very limited experience with 'Coffee Snobhood' too:  A few years ago, I fell for the marketing and signed up to receive sipments of Gevalia coffee.  Now, it is good coffee, and has some interesting flavors, but it's just not worth the price and trouble for me.

And my favorite flavor of coffee is, you guessed it, COFFEE FLAVOR!  Much more important, in my opinion, is the Skill of the Brewmaster, not the flavor of the coffee.


----------



## Lou

We drink a lot of coffee. Typically, we drink middle-of-the-road or better hazelnut-flavored coffees from beans ground fresh. Right now, we are out of hazelnut. We are now drinking a Kona-blend. I realize that means one Kona bean per bag.... But it's not bad for the price.

The best coffee we ever had was French roast in Montreal at an international convention. My wife camped out by the coffee for hours(!) just sipping and talking. It was like the first $200 bottle of wine I ever had--smooth without a hint of bitterness.

We have been known to travel with an expresso maker or a coffee maker and cans of sweetened condensed milk. My wife is Vietnamese, so we drink cafe sua. I just cannot drink black coffee.


----------



## Leif

That's a very good point, Lou, and one that I forgot to mention:  I've been grinding my own coffee beans for several years now.  The coffee is ao much fresher and better-tasting that it is not to be believed.  And it also takes much less ground coffee to make the same volume of beverage.

But, sorry Lou, I ONLY drink it black. 

ps-I see that we're Rhun's first two enworld friends on facebook.  Guess we're special or something.


----------



## Lou

I make the coffee black, I just don't drink it that way.

PS-I just deactivated my Facebook account over the new 2/4/09 terms of service.  I hate lawyers!


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> I make the coffee black, I just don't drink it that way.
> 
> PS-I just deactivated my Facebook account over the new 2/4/09 terms of service.  I hate lawyers!



I think I remember seeing something about those terms of service, but I've forgotten what they are.  Remind me, please?  I may have to bug out of there, too.


----------



## Lou

Check out the article:
Facebook's New Terms Of Service: "We Can Do Anything We Want With Your Content. Forever."
Under the old TOS, when you deactivate the account, the unlimited license terminated. Under the new TOS, there is no such limitation.  Facebook removed the limitation without notice that this substantial limitation had been removed.


----------



## Leif

Ok.....

So since they can already do anything they like with my content forever, I guess it makes more sense for me to remain a member-in-good-standing so as not to irritate the Powers that Be who already havve my information!  Righhht?

Anyway, just what do you think they're going to do with your information???  I mean, I KNOW that you're way more interesting that the other ten gazillion people on Facebook...


----------



## Scotley

I have become a recent coffee snob. This is due to a couple of things. I inherited a very nice espresso/cappuccino maker and I started working for a guy who's wife owns a couple of coffee plantations down in Nicaragua. Small plantations where they due environmentally friendly shade grown volcano soil stuff with traditional sun drying porches. I felt the need to figure out the new toy and along the way decided that the reason I hadn't been a coffee fan for the first 40 years or so of my life was the that I was drinking poorly made coffee from inferior beans. 

I'm not a Starbucks fan, though I do frequent a local chain called High Point coffee on occasion.  I like coffee flavored coffee too, but I also like to put a little cinnamon in it. I'm not a purest though, I need lots of sweetener and some milk. That may in part be because I make 4 shots of very strong espresso to 1.5 parts steamed milk. It has a kick to it. 

I ended up with some blueberry coffee from somewhere over Christmas and really enjoyed that too, but I was getting tired of by the time the beans were gone. Hazelnut is good and on occasion chocolate flavor appeals too. My machine has a grinder built in and fresh ground is the way to go.


----------



## Leif

*FAH on all coffee snobs!*

FYI, here's Strontium's sheet

[sblock=Strontium medium Gargoyle Cleric of Wee Jas][sblock=Stats]
Strontium, Medium Gargoyle, LA+3
Monstrous Humanoid 3, Cleric (Wee Jas) 4 (CL=5), ECL=10
Domains: Law, Magic 
Alignment:  Lawful/Neutral

Gender: Male, VERY Male!   
Height: 6' 8"
Weight: 475#
Eyes: Black
Skin: Greenish-Gray mottled with Brownish-Gray

S 16 (18 -- magic belt) (6pts + racial + magic); +3 (+4)
D 14 (16 -- magic gloves) (4pts + racial + magic); +2 (+3)
C 20 (10pts + racial); +5
I 13 (5pts); +1
W 17 (10pts) plus 4th lvl inc.; +3
C 13 (5pts); +1
(stats invis. castle id: Point Buy Stats )

AC: 27 = 10 + 3 natural +5 imp. nat. armor feats +3 dex +4 Bracers +1 Amulet +1 Ring
Damage Reduction (+1 -Feat)= 11/magic, 21/bludgeoning and magic while in stone sleep
HP: 79 [3d8+15(Monstrous Humanoid)=33 + 4d8+20(Cleric)=46 (max at first level, + 75% thereafter)]

BAB:  +6/+1 ;Grapple: +6

Saves:  Fort--+12, Ref--+7, Will--+7

Skills: (Racial points=18; Cleric points=12 at L1 +3/level above 1) 39 total points at start
Balance +7 (4 ranks+3 dex)
Climb +8 (4 ranks+4 str)
Concentration +8 (3 ranks+5 con)
Hide +8 (5 ranks+3 dex)
Intimidate +5 (4 ranks+1 cha)
Jump +6 (3 ranks+3 str)
Knowledge (Dungoneering) +3 (2 ranks+1 int)
Listen +3 (+3 wis)
Move Silently +7 (4 ranks+3 dex)
Spellcraft +3 (2 ranks+1 int)
Spot +8 (5 ranks+3 wis)

Gargoyle Feats (6+bonuses) : Imp Natural Attack (Claw 1d6+4) (Bonus Feat), Imp Natural Attack (Bite 1d8+4) (Bonus Feat), Imp Natural Armor x5, Multiattack
Level Feats (4):  Extra Turning (4 more turn undead attempts, total=8/day)
Eyes in the Back of Your Head (Can't be flanked) (Complete Warrior p.98)
Magic Devotion (Energy Bolt 1 time/day+1 time for every 2 turn atts spent, R=45 ft., Dam=3d6) (Complete Champion p.61) 
Greater Resiliency (+1 DR) (Complete Warrior p.99)

Magic Items
Bracers of Armor +4 (16,000)
Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (2,000)
Ring of Protection +1 (2,000)
Belt of Strength +2 (4,000)
Gloves of Dexterity +2 (4,000)
Wand of Cure Moderate Wounds (CL=3) (4,500) (50 charges)

PP
GP 18,750
SP
CP


[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Strontium originally decorated the facade of a temple of Wee Jas in the Great Free City of Greyhawk.  Eventually, the background radiation of magic from both priests and communicants reached such a fever pitch that it animated Strontium and a few of his "siblings."  Ultimately, Strontium's superiors in the Gargoyle pecking order decided that they did not care for his lawful behavior at all.  Strontium proved to be little more than a wet blanket at more than one gargoyle party/orgy of destruction.  So they finally got tired of Strontium and have now shipped him off to spend his days lurking on the eaves of the new cathedral in the thorp of Kraymor on the west bank of the Sheldomar River in the Kingdom of Keoland.  It is a testament to his lawful nature that he still reveres Wee Jas, in recognition of his personal origin, even after his mistreatment at the claws and fangs of his fellow gargoyles there, and, indeed, after the utter contempt in which he is held by Wee Jas, which is totally mutual.

Strontium is not particularly devoted to Wee Jas, and, in general, is disgusted by the whole idea of "worship."  When he is angry, he often utters curses of Wee Jas, and asks questions like, "Why are you torturing me again, Lady of Pain, didn't I fulfill your totally unreasonable requirements adequately?"  But Strontium is always very careful to toe the line when it comes to the actual required services to Wee Jas.  Grudgingly, perhaps, but he does it, nonetheless.  For Her part, Wee Jas enjoys getting the prescribed religious service from someone who hates her, because it makes her feel even more powerful than she really is.  It's as if Wee Jas says, "Look at that miserable gargoyle!  Ha!  Even Heironeous doesn't have such a great influence over mortals who hate him!"   And, in return, Wee Jas answers Strontium's prayers for spells, as is expected of her, but she will never stir one little finger beyond that minimum.  To be sure, if, indeed, Strontium does have a soul, and if Wee Jas is ever in a position to exercise power over that soul directly, then Strontium will be on the express train to eternal torment, of that there is no doubt.  But, being the gargoyle that he is, Strontium would just say, "Well, I can't say no one warned me.  I lived my life in the way that I chose.  If there are consequences for that, so be it.  Wee Jas is a crappy skank, anyway."

[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Prepared and Granted Powers]
Law Domain Power: +1 CL
Magic Domain Power: use spell trigger/completion items as 2nd level wizard

Spells/Day  5/3+1/2+1 
Plus Wis bonus 1 first, 1 second, 1 third

Orisons: Read Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Guidance, Mending

1st Level: Protection from Evil, Bane, Cause Fear, Doom (wis. bonus) + Protection from Chaos

2nd Level: Bull's Strength (+4Str for 4 min), Hold Person, Resist Energy (wis. bonus) + Identify

[/sblock][/sblock]

And here's that whole RG:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/221374-defenders-night-rogues-gallery.html#post4147552

(I never realized before that so many of Scotley's Tomb of Horrors players were in Defenders of the Night, too!)

[sblock=HELP!]I've got to get this posting under control soon, or we're gonna burn right through this brand new OOC thread![/sblock]


----------



## renau1g

Scott DeWar said:


> Well, since no one else wants to wrine in the wet cement, I will
> 
> any or you all like coffee/ if so, are there any coffee snobs amoung you?




I'm certainly a coffee-lover. I, like most of you it seems, grind the beans fresh. I don't enjoy the coffee from Starbucks, but I enjoy their coffee beans. Now up in Canada I find our selection rather limited, or at least where I'm living. Tim Horton's is an institution up here, probably rivaling Starbucks (in the U.S.) for # of stores/sq. block...

Anyways, I put a bit of milk in my coffee, coffee-flavoured coffee. I usually get a French Roast (extra bold).


----------



## Scott DeWar

I prefer Sumatra coffee with a bit of splenda and some real cream...heavy whipping cream is what they call nowd ays. my scond is pure kona and thired is papa new guinea. i hate to sound hateful, but i personally despise starbucks as i find their coffee tastes burnt to me. most of the local coffee shops that roast their own coffees taste that way too. there was one coffee shop that bought teir coffee from a st. louis coffee roaster called northwest coffee company, i think, and i found their coffees very much to my liking. the only problem is that i havae to buy in quantities of 5 lbs and dont have the funds to do that at this time.

I love the hazelnut coffee flavor, but the only decent local carrier of that flavor uses a sugar based flavor an it tends to wacko things to my blood sugar.  It is interesting to see the various coffee prefrences of people i have met on line and in pweerson, but a runnig theme is that those who did not like coffee befor but tried true high qquality fresh beans find that the  coffee is truly a fine beverage, much like the french roast lou and his wife enjoyed.

Scotley, niceraguan coffee i feel rivals Kona as to quality, which is saying a lot. if you can ever get the real stuff, and can afford it, try jamaca blue moutain. It is considered the absolute smoothest coffee in the world...it can also go for 80.00 (us dollers) per lb when not in season. I would be broke if i were to drink that coffee, it is that good.


----------



## Scott DeWar

by the way leif, what is with the gargoyle cleric thing? is that an npc or pc we aare soon to encounter?


----------



## renau1g

Scott DeWar said:


> there was one coffee shop that bought teir coffee from a st. louis coffee roaster called northwest coffee company, i think, and i found their coffees very much to my liking. the only problem is that i havae to buy in quantities of 5 lbs and dont have the funds to do that at this time.




Any recommendations from them? They have free shipping to Canada, I'll try a 5 pounder. I like Kenya from 'bucks & Sumatra as well, so I'm pretty open.


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> Any recommendations from them? They have free shipping to Canada, I'll try a 5 pounder. I like Kenya from 'bucks & Sumatra as well, so I'm pretty open.




wheni would get the sumatra and grind the beans fresh at home the oils were like...it was ...i mean the...

*sigh*

words escape me, dude. the roasters would do the job so perfect that even when i had beans a month old, it tased as fresh as the day it arrived at the coffee house. the roast twice a week and ship either that day or the next day.

*sigh*

exastential dudes......

I have had 'bucks sumatra and i would have to say that personally, they dont come close.

Kenya coffee berry is great, papa new guinnea, kona, niceragua...I never have had a bad coffee from them.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> by the way leif, what is with the gargoyle cleric thing? is that an npc or pc we aare soon to encounter?



He is just a pc that I had in Reveille's gargoyle game that was very short-lived.  I'm just kinda proud of his background and wanted to show off a bit.  No relation to this game.

Speaking of which, NEW MAP coming very soon!


----------



## Scott DeWar

ah, thank you for the clerification...showing off that over active immagination then. I actually like the idea of the L.N. gargoyle there.


----------



## Leif

Thanks, SD!  I just wish that I had gotten to play him for real!  I kinda like the idea of a gargoyle cleric, too.


----------



## renau1g

*poke* how goes the battle?


----------



## Scott DeWar

battle? what battle? I thought we were trying to open a locked cabnet.


----------



## Lou

And for weary wizards, opening even a locked cabinet is a battle of wits, if not nimble fingers.  So far, the lock is winning.


----------



## Leif

I have faith that my talented wizards can wear-down a crappy ol' lock.  Eventually, anyway.   Was there some other battle that you were referring to, renau1g?


----------



## renau1g

No, just the proverbially one. Maybe try bashing it with your quarterstaffs? I'm sure it'll eventually wear down, or you'll have a bunch of tooth-picks


----------



## Leif

Victory has been achieved!  See IC thread.


btw, 6666 (my current post count when this is posted), the Number of the Fleece!


----------



## Leif

Scotley (or anyone else who may know), have you received any word about whether the 1000-post limit is still in effect for thread size?  Herr DeWar claims to have heard that the limit has been removed, but the last I heard was that it was, indeed, still in effect, and probably would be until further notice.  But, you know, I can't even remember where I heard about the limit in the first place.


----------



## Scotley

Moderators were going about telling folks to fork the threads at 1k back when the boards were having performance issues. I don't think it will hurt anything to keep on forking just in case.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> Moderators were going about telling folks to fork the threads at 1k back when the boards were having performance issues. I don't think it will hurt anything to keep on forking just in case.




good policy that, i think. fork it!


----------



## Leif

Lou said:
			
		

> Xavier faces the "ghost" and readies a spell.



Lou, putting it in quotes does not make him any less of a ghost.  Nice try, I guess, though?


----------



## renau1g

Man, Xavier better not be elderly when I get him back  oh wait... ghosts don't do that anymore do they? Actually, if aging works like in the PHB, maybe I'd want him to... higher mental stats.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> FYI, here's Strontium's sheet .... And here's that whole RG: http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/221374-defenders-night-rogues-gallery.html#post4147552



Huh. There's a character named Strontium (a Warforged War Wizard) in Piratecat's new 4th Edition game. There is a thread discussing the game here.


----------



## Leif

Well, MY Strontium came first!   There wasn't even a 4e when I made him.  (4E was just a gleam in the design team's collective eye then!)  But I held no intellectual property rights on using the name of that element for a character name.


----------



## Scott DeWar

yeah, it would be quite difficult to put intelectual rights on a the name of a radioactive isotope.

by the way, good morning leif.


----------



## Leif

Good Mornin', Caveman Dave.   (I just now made that up.  Hope you don't mind?  Too much?)

Have you had any luck joining Mowgli's game on Obsidian Portal?  I tried over and over and over, but it would never accept my proposed sceen name and password combination, so I finally gave up.  I'll try again tonight, from my computer at home.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Good Mornin', Caveman Dave.   (I just now made that up.  Hope you don't mind?  Too much?)
> 
> Have you had any luck joining Mowgli's game on Obsidian Portal?  I tried over and over and over, but it would never accept my proposed sceen name and password combination, so I finally gave up.  I'll try again tonight, from my computer at home.




oogah org ungh grunt trogle grunt

[sblock=translation]
He has a game there?! I got logged on as Tetsubo63 and my password is ... wait ... nice try.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> oogah org ungh grunt trogle grunt



  TOO FUNNY!!


----------



## Leif

Ok, I got signed up on Obsidian Portal and I'm just waiting for the confirmation email from them  My screen-name there is "Yrel."  Had a small problem and had to re-do it.  Screen-name is now Yr3l.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Now that i have a user name, where do i go from there?


----------



## Leif

Mowgli sent you an email containing the link to his game.  I recommend you FOLLOW it 

At least, I hope that will work.  I'm still unable to get my log-in activated.


----------



## Scott DeWar

are you following the instructions to the letter?


----------



## Scott DeWar

who was it that was interested in a starwars game? was that someone in this thread?

 Star Wars: Republic and Empire (recruiting 1-2; now OOC thread)


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> are you following the instructions to the letter?



Evidently I wasn't, because I finally got in there!  I am known as yr3l there now.


----------



## renau1g

What are you crazy people talking about?


----------



## Leif

We crazy people were talking about Mowgli's new game at Obsidian Portal.  So far, I'm all alone in the party on Obsidian Portal, and I only have a partial character concept posted.  I'm so lonely in this place of volcanic glass!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have accepted his invitation to his campagn. now getting reedy to view the wiki


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I have accepted his invitation to his campagn. now getting reedy to view the wiki



You're talking about the wiki that's on the Obsideian Portal site, aren't you?  Or is there another wiki that no one has told me about yet?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yes, the wiki on the OP sight. I like what he has.


----------



## Leif

I hope he lets me play my dog-dude ranger!

I have a great idea for how this character will express contempt for things!


----------



## renau1g

Leg-Humping?


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:
			
		

> Leg-Humping?



I think you're confusing contempt and more .... amourous .... feelings.


----------



## Scott DeWar

man, you guys are bad. I am guessing you would use what Steve martin uses for breaking up with a girl:

You take the doga poop and throw it on her shoe and say, "i'm break with thee i'm break with thee i'm break with thee"

I am noticing neat things like the use of the google terra server to show where other users are. On th emain navigater tabs you go to the map sunction and zoom in on your area. I saw jonesboro, walnut ridge and mimphis. I was impresed.


----------



## renau1g

Sounds like an interesting website...I'll have to take a look


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I saw jonesboro. I was impresed.



Ahhh, I've seen Jonesboro almost every day for the last XX years.  I've NEVER been that impressed!


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok, let me rephrase that...I saw it from google maps and could zoom pretty close. I looked at my home town and sould see places where i use to live that have been 'erased' over the last 20+ years. just that i can see that close to a place. I thought it was neat.

I wnet to where i live now and could see the dock area of the meat lab of the UMC campus. I could see individual cars up close and clear. I thought it was kinda neat.


----------



## Leif

It is very neat.  Sorry, didn't mean to imply that I thought differently.  I was just making yet another lame attempt at humor.

(It's not nice to make fun of the Humor-Impaired!  )


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Leif said:


> I hope he lets me play my dog-dude ranger!
> 
> I have a great idea for how this character will express contempt for things!




I was shooting for wolf-dude (a little less digger and a little more dignified ). I got no problems with this idea - if I did, I guess I wouldna offered 'em up ! As long as the party comes together as requested . . .

BTW, weren't you commenting about how tired you are of unorthodox races?


----------



## renau1g

Looks like an interesting site Mowgli, that is a homebrew setting of yours?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Could be - does homebrew refer to setting or use of rules? I'm planning on sticking with the Pathfinder rules, but the setting is all mine! Well, the players in my previous game (HERO system) had a good amount of influence through the give and take of player and GM so I have to give credit where it's due.

I've capped party size at six and all the spots have been (at least tentatively) spoken for for awhile now. However, a couple of my formal invites haven't been responded to - if there's a spot open are you interested?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mowgli said:


> I was shooting for wolf-dude (a little less digger and a little more dignified ). I got no problems with this idea - if I did, I guess I wouldna offered 'em up ! As long as the party comes together as requested . . .
> 
> BTW, weren't you commenting about how tired you are of unorthodox races?




re unorthadox races

there was a time i had this halfling thief psionicist (2.o ed) who found his back pack full of acorns. no matter how hard i tried i could not rid him of those damn acorns.

come to find out a 'village' of squirrel fey beings were traveling with us unbeknownst to half of the party. My halfling was the 'desiganted mule' for their food stores.

so how about a squirrel-fey wizard generalist or conjurer?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

. . .  . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

you are laughing...is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Depends on your definition of good/bad . . . to quote from the Ihmlán Forum:

"I’m aiming for simple/basic, so please be prepared to select from the basic races/classes presented in the Pathfinder RPG Beta release. If anyone is interested, I _have_ developed another race available to PCs. The Olcán are detailed in the wiki – you can use the ‘race’ tag to locate the page."

So, no squirrel-fey characters. I really _am_ aiming for simple and slow with this one. If you were serious, that's bad laughter. 

On the other hand, the mental picture of a tribe of anthropomorphic squirrels covertly filling a halfling's backpack with acorns made me spew tea out my nose. That's good laughter. The fact that it was evening and thus tea rather than coffee was icing on the cake.


----------



## renau1g

Mowgli said:


> Could be - does homebrew refer to setting or use of rules? I'm planning on sticking with the Pathfinder rules, but the setting is all mine! Well, the players in my previous game (HERO system) had a good amount of influence through the give and take of player and GM so I have to give credit where it's due.
> 
> I've capped party size at six and all the spots have been (at least tentatively) spoken for for awhile now. However, a couple of my formal invites haven't been responded to - if there's a spot open are you interested?




Homebrew could be both, but typically the setting because it's easier than creating a whole new rules system. 

re: size of group, that's definitely the largest I'd ever consider DM'ing (please ignore the current 7 player Red Hand of Doom game I'm running here ).

If a player drops out/can't make it/is too busy, I'd definitely be interested. It's very hard to find a reliable game so count me in


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> I was shooting for wolf-dude (a little less digger and a little more dignified ). I got no problems with this idea - if I did, I guess I wouldna offered 'em up ! As long as the party comes together as requested . . .
> BTW, weren't you commenting about how tired you are of unorthodox races?



Wolf/Dog.  Hey, a canine is a canine, right?   Ok, make it a wolf. 

re: unorthodox races -- Hey, I figured that if I can't beat 'em, I might as well JOIN 'em!


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok...human wizard specialist:conjurer then...not even focused.

hows that?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Scott DeWar - Check the Forum on OP for response to character question.  

In an effort to stop cluttering Leif's OOC page with discussion of a different game, I'll endeavor to carry on Ihmlán business on the OP Site and through e-mail and (eventually) an IC thread here on ENWorld.

renault - I've got two invites still out. I'll give them through the weekend to respond and if I haven't heard by sometime Sunday a spot is yours (if you still want it after learning more about my autocratic ways). 

Link to the campaign info is in my signature here - the Obsidian Button. I'll send you an invite from there. In the meantime I think you can still post topics in my forum and make comments; you'll just have to join the OP site.


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> In an effort to stop cluttering Leif's OOC page with discussion of a different game, I'll endeavor to carry on Ihmlán business on the OP Site and through e-mail and (eventually) an IC thread here on ENWorld.



Not a problem, man.


----------



## Leif

I do hope that we can get finished with the current dungeon before renau1g gives up and withdraws his intention to return.  Louis deserves his own character anyway, so I guess Xavier's days are numbered, unless renau1g takes his reins again.  You only have a few more rooms left t explore.... (But you didn't hear that from me!  )


----------



## renau1g

I will gladly take Xavier back over, we can't go getting rid of a wizard who studied so hard, can we?


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> I will gladly take Xavier back over, we can't go getting rid of a wizard who studied so hard, can we?



Excellent!  I look forward to you taking an active part in the game once again, Ryan.  Lou is a good Xavier and an excellent friend of very long standing, don't get me wrong, but he doesn't always have your "wry smart-a** humor" that I find so refreshing.


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> Excellent! I look forward to you taking an active part in the game once again, Ryan. Lou is a good Xavier and an excellent friend of very long standing, don't get me wrong, but he doesn't always have your "wry smart-a** humor" that I find so refreshing.




renau1g, apparently my smart-a** humor is not twisted enough for Leif anymore...  You will have to take the lead in that department from now on.


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> renau1g, apparently my smart-a** humor is not twisted enough for Leif anymore...  You will have to take the lead in that department from now on.



  Whatever Lou.



Please let me explain -- it's not that I have found you wanting in any way, in fact quite the contrary is true.  But I have missed Ryan.  Having you both will be the best of both worlds, and  I can't wait!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Reguardless of anything, Renalg, you are most cirtainly welcome back, by all of us!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ok all, here it is...

I have been down with some diabetes complications for the last two weeks and am now geting better. As such I am needing to get caugt up on jobs in progress. On top of that I have got my self hooked into trying for a play.

What that means is iIam going to be working late (I hope) and if I get a part, I will be praticing for my part if I get one. It is for a local community theater, but one that prides itself in prfessionalism.I will still be active in pbp, but i amy be reducing to like a very serious once per day poswting frequency.

Just wanted togive a heads up.

Scott DeWar


----------



## Leif

Thanks, SD.  We'll try to make do without your constant presence, but it wont be easy by any means.   (Hope you get the part, too!)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Break a leg, SD!

Most days, one is about all the posts I manage as well.

Leif, I hope you don't mind but I'm gonna use your OOC thread one more time for my Ihmlán game.

I sent e-mails out to KerlanRayne and renau1g (via the ENWorld e-mail system) to invite them to Ihmlán, but haven't gotten a response from either. Just in case it's an e-mail problem, I'm repeating the invitation here.

If y'all are too busy, or have looked at the info on Obsidian Portal and decided not to play it's not a problem - I've got four in the party now. But I could handle six, so if either or both of you are interested just let me know!

If you haven't looked at the info and want to know more before deciding, just click on the Obsidian button in my sig and it will link you to the site.

(Thanks, Leif).


----------



## Scott DeWar

[commercial break]
check out mowgli's obsidion portal sight! it is worth the look!! definately worth the game.
[/commercial break]


----------



## renau1g

Mowgli said:


> Break a leg, SD!
> 
> Most days, one is about all the posts I manage as well.
> 
> Leif, I hope you don't mind but I'm gonna use your OOC thread one more time for my Ihmlán game.
> 
> I sent e-mails out to KerlanRayne and renau1g (via the ENWorld e-mail system) to invite them to Ihmlán, but haven't gotten a response from either. Just in case it's an e-mail problem, I'm repeating the invitation here.
> 
> If y'all are too busy, or have looked at the info on Obsidian Portal and decided not to play it's not a problem - I've got four in the party now. But I could handle six, so if either or both of you are interested just let me know!
> 
> If you haven't looked at the info and want to know more before deciding, just click on the Obsidian button in my sig and it will link you to the site.
> 
> (Thanks, Leif).




I'm interested, stupid e-mail issues. I didn't receive it (or spam-blocker ate it), but I'll look over the stuff this morning and get back to you. If you ever need to contact me, try my username at gmail.com


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> Leif, I hope you don't mind but I'm gonna use your OOC thread one more time for my Ihmlán game.



And just what if I DO mind, huh???  What then?

 j/k


----------



## renau1g

Lou said:


> Xavier grabs his head, screams, and runs from the room....
> 
> OOC: rolled an 8, so unless the ghost gets in his way, he's gone...




Poor Xavier... it's always sad when Wizard's fail their Will Save..


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Scott DeWar said:


> [commercial break]
> check out mowgli's obsidion portal sight! it is worth the look!! definately worth the game.
> [/commercial break]




I thank you, sir!


----------



## Leif

I hope Manny cleans up that pile of sh** he caused Capizzio to leave behind!  I _hate_ an untidy dungeon!


----------



## Leif

Hey Scotley, did you hear some squeaking?  Sounded like maybe a mouse???

 (j/k, Kerlan)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Capizzio goes to an unused room, casts prstidigitation and cleans up his clothing and self.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Mowgli said:


> I sent e-mails out to KerlanRayne and renau1g (via the ENWorld e-mail system) to invite them to Ihmlán, but haven't gotten a response from either. Just in case it's an e-mail problem, I'm repeating the invitation here.



Email? What's that? Oh yeah, wait a minute. 

*checking email*

Wow, I missed a lot. Hmm, bonus feats, that's cool. Wait a minute, here it is. It was in the Spam folder. 

*reading email and website*

Well, sorry Mowgli but I think I'll decline. I don't know anything about the Pathfinder system, which is a minor problem. You have the PC's starting at 1st level with a slow progression planned, which will take FOREVER to level online. Also you have changed the name of everything to unusual names that all look alike to me, and no offense but I find that annoying. I would have problems keeping everything straight. 

I hope you all enjoy the game. Good luck.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

No problem - you'd mentioned earlier that you were looking for games, and I like your playing style so I thought I'd invite you. But you're right - the low power level and the names aren't for everyone.

Maybe next time!


----------



## Leif

Hey, Kerlan, I have YET to see Mowgli start a game without names like that.  So I guess by 'maybe next time,' he means, 'maybe you'll just ignore it next time?' 

I'm just having fun bitching, Mowgli.  I like the game, and I really like Houwlou!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Turn about's fair play, I suppose - I've surely given you enough fits about your games.


----------



## Leif

But, you'll notice, we both keep right on playing, don't we?


----------



## Scott DeWar

and you still havent strangled each other?


----------



## Leif

I know, I know, it's a freakin' miracle that we're both still alive.  We've never actually come to blows, though.  Our closest brush with that was when Mowgli made a plan to lure me to his house for the supposed purpose of a fair fight, but he was going to ambush me and clobber me with a rake.  Not to worry, I knew better than to go to his house.

Our relationship has been on a pretty steady ascent ever since, too, I'm happy to report!


----------



## Leif

Lou, you got your new pc about ready to join the story?  Won't be very long now, man.  (And would you please tell me again what relationship the new character bears to any existing character(s)?  And, yes, renau1g, that means that Xavier's coming home to you very, very soon.  (BTW, thanks for putting up with my 'hijacking" of your character!)


----------



## renau1g

Better than Rajah's treatment during my absence at the hands of kinem


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:
			
		

> Better than Rajah's treatment during my absence at the hands of kinem



This is, sadly, quite true.  That kinem is a good guy almost all of the time, but now and then I wonder about him.....

Now see, if you had just come back to that game a month or two sooner (I think) then I would have been still playing Rajah alongside Bevin, and I could have surrendered him to you immediately, which I would have been only too happy and relieved to do, believe me!  (I still sometimes feel _dirty_ from even that brief stint playing a Dread Necromancer! Ugghhh!)


----------



## renau1g

I'm not too upset, he was too much work to run (all those summoning/followers/slaves) are a lot of bookkeeping for me (and that's a lot coming from an accountant).


----------



## Leif

Well, in that case, what you did seems like a *major hassle* just to get a new pc.


----------



## Leif

Any of you that know Reveille, go here now!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/251277-re-reveille.html


----------



## renau1g

Leif said:


> Well, in that case, what you did seems like a *major hassle* just to get a new pc.




Indeed.

That really sucks about Rev, I hope he pulls through.


----------



## renau1g

Scott DeWar said:


> there was one coffee shop that bought teir coffee from a st. louis coffee roaster called northwest coffee company, i think, and i found their coffees very much to my liking. the only problem is that i havae to buy in quantities of 5 lbs and dont have the funds to do that at this time.




Hey Scott, I just got my order by mail (along with a $25 custom's invoice ) and tried the Papua New Guinea. I must admit it was significantly better than Starbucks, smooth and flavourful. The unfortunate part is that I was their first international order (YAY!) and they realized that they aren't well set-up to handle those requests, so I'm SOL if I want more.



Scotley said:


> I have become a recent coffee snob. This is due to a couple of things. I inherited a very nice espresso/cappuccino maker and I started working for a guy who's wife owns a couple of coffee plantations down in Nicaragua. Small plantations where they due environmentally friendly shade grown volcano soil stuff with traditional sun drying porches. I felt the need to figure out the new toy and along the way decided that the reason I hadn't been a coffee fan for the first 40 years or so of my life was the that I was drinking poorly made coffee from inferior beans.




Which brings me to my next point. Scotley, is there any chance that you could talk to "the guy" about potentially selling some of those good beans to me?

Thanks


----------



## Scott DeWar

you got charged an additional $25 (us) ot top of the base bean price? ouch! I am so very sorry.

I wonder why they have never gone intra-contenental international before?


----------



## renau1g

$25 CDN on top of base, but yeah. No biggie though, it still works out to less than Starbucks $/lb and I like it more.


----------



## Scott DeWar

better price and taste. then i diddn't do you wrong. ok. whew.


----------



## Scotley

renau1g said:


> Which brings me to my next point. Scotley, is there any chance that you could talk to "the guy" about potentially selling some of those good beans to me?
> Thanks




You can order online here:

Café Las Flores

They are a pretty small organization and the coffee can only be found in stores in Nicaragua and at a few local shops here in Memphis. It isn't cheap, but if you want that authentic bold small batch central American flavor it is worth it. I hope they can handle the international order.


----------



## renau1g

Scotley said:


> You can order online here:
> 
> Café Las Flores
> 
> They are a pretty small organization and the coffee can only be found in stores in Nicaragua and at a few local shops here in Memphis. It isn't cheap, but if you want that authentic bold small batch central American flavor it is worth it. I hope they can handle the international order.




It's not too bad, with shipping about $16/lb. Again, not much different than what it would cost me up here.


----------



## Leif

Guys, I like coffee as much as the next person, and more than most, but for $16/pound, those coffee beans had BETTER  be able to bow down and kiss my a**!!


----------



## renau1g

*Pfft* I'm not so lucky as you guys south of the border, even store-branded whole beans are $12/lb here. I guess I could get Foldger's for cheap, but I am not a fan...


----------



## Scotley

Ouch, that is pretty steep. We are in a coffee paradise down here. I rarely have to pay more than $9 a pound for good stuff, but I get the impression prices and quality get even better the further south you go.


----------



## Leif

Ouch is right!  Shoot, I pause before paying $4.50 for a sack of beans.  (btw, Folger's can kiss my a**, too!!)  Since you're north of the border, you should stop drinking coffee altogether, and just drink more of that good Canadian whiskey!  And then, soon, you wouldn't even CARE about coffee anymore!


----------



## Scott DeWar

c o f f e e ...must have c a h f e e ee  e ... coffee goooooood....


----------



## Leif

Hey, Igor, I mean Renfield, I mean DeWar -- sounds like you could use a good jolt of firewater, too!


----------



## Scott DeWar

thats eeeee gore, master. fire water is for caling down at the endof the day. coffee is for waking up after too much fire water the night before.


----------



## Leif

lmao


----------



## KerlanRayne

Are you going to do anything to lower the cost of scribing spells like you did in the Constables game?


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> Are you going to do anything to lower the cost of scribing spells like you did in the Constables game?



Yes, provided that you go back to Whirtlestaff's to do your scribing.  If you do it here in Quail Valley, it's book price.  Of course, going all that way just to scribe a couple of spells hardly seems worth it.  And then, if you want to return, it'll be a trip of your own volition and you'll have to pay your own travel expenses.  I think I've given you sufficient funds to handle a lot of scribing.


----------



## Scotley

Can we level up soon?


----------



## Leif

*Level Up, He Asks?*

Yes!  As soon as you get back to town and get a good night's sleep!  Are you all done here, then?


----------



## Scotley

I get the feeling we were told about another threat in the keep, but I can't remember. Was there anything else we needed to do? If so can it wait until we've rested up? I'm down to a cantrip.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I second the vote for leveling up - Manny could use a boost!


----------



## Scotley

That Kerlan, he was answering my question over in the IC thread even as I was writing it here. The Gelatinous Cube! I say we go home, level up, rest and come back and kick its... um protoplasm.


----------



## Leif

That's a throwaway fight if you ask me.  If you want, we can just assume that you nerf it quickly and get on with life.  No sense in slowing down the game for protoplasmic busy-work!


----------



## Scott DeWar

i have acid splash, magic missle and his rapier.


----------



## Scotley

I think I have acid splash as well. We'll make a Ceviche out of that cube!


----------



## KerlanRayne

Scotley said:


> I think I have acid splash as well. We'll make a Ceviche out of that cube!



What are you going to do, throw fish at it? 

I also have a couple of _Whelm_ spells which would do subdual damage. We could use our crossbows as well. A barrage from all of us against a single target may be pretty effective. 

Would we find anything good inside it or near it?


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> Would we find anything good inside it or near it?



Since you seemed determined to do violence to the poor cube that's not huring anyone, I guess you'll just have to go and look for yourselves.


----------



## Leif

Since you're wisely going to back out of the Cube fight for the moment, this would be a good time to get Lou's new character introduced, Xavier given back to renau1g, and get renau1g back to playing and posting again!  Think we can do all that?  Come on, guys!  Are you Wizards or Wusses??


----------



## renau1g

I hope Wizards...


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> I hope Wizards...



I hope so, too! We've missed you!


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> Since you're wisely going to back out of the Cube fight for the moment, this would be a good time to get Lou's new character introduced, Xavier given back to renau1g, and get renau1g back to playing and posting again! Think we can do all that? Come on, guys! Are you Wizards or Wusses??




Yes, renau1g, take Xavier back.  He's cast Lesser Orb of Electricity twice, by using the pearl of power, but otherwise he's as Leif left him.

It will take me all of today and possibly tomorrow to get Francheska Walova, Xavier's distant cousin, a chaotic good female fire elf Evoker 3 / Master Specialist 2 (forbidden schools: Illusion and Necromancy) (working towards Argent Savant) in the rogues gallery with background.  If fire elf is too far out, then high elf, but I wanted to give her fire-red hair and that ash gray skin.


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> Yes, renau1g, take Xavier back.  He's cast Lesser Orb of Electricity twice, by using the pearl of power, but otherwise he's as Leif left him.
> It will take me all of today and possibly tomorrow to get Francheska Walova, Xavier's distant cousin, a chaotic good female fire elf Evoker 3 / Master Specialist 2 (forbidden schools: Illusion and Necromancy) (working towards Argent Savant) in the rogues gallery with background.  If fire elf is too far out, then high elf, but I wanted to give her fire-red hair and that ash gray skin.



No, Fire Elf is fine for Francheska W.  I was mainly worried that someone would be miffed if I let you choose a race that I didn't allow at the beginning, but, I guess, if anyone was going to do that, I'd already have caught major grief because of Manny the Brownie. ("House Elf" a la Harry Potter?)  Anyway, the feedback that I've received about your Fire Elf has been positive, so go for it.  One thing I'm curious about is how a Fire Elf is a distant cousin to Xavier, a human.  I guess 'cousin'  must be by marriage?  Either that or there is some REAL weirdness going on amongst the tangled branches of Xavier's family tree!  Do you want her to also be a Whirtlestaff's student, or do you want her to have her wizard training from elsewhere?  If the latter, she will perhaps need to transfer to Whitelstaff's in the future, but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.  If you'd rather have her be mostly another class, I can probably deal with that, too, as long as you give her at least one level of Wizard, and not necessarily her last level as was the previous requirement.  But, if you want her to be all wizard, that will certainly work, too.


----------



## Leif

*Francheska Walova*

Lou, I'm also curious as to your rationale for why Francheska is a "fire elf."  If this a separate race altogether, some weird kind of magical mutation in her family or even just in herself?  Did her grandma get it on with a Salamander?  Maybe her family/clan/tribe emigrated here from a plane closely associatea with the elemental plane of fire?  Maybe they're part dragon?  In which case, you'd be wholly justified in making her a sorcerer rather than a wizard, which would also be a nifty twist.

Sorry Lou, I just now noticed that you've already said, Evoker 3 / Master Specialist 2 headed for Argent Savant.  You've managed to pick my favorite prestige class, too!  Force Mages are the _coolest_!


----------



## renau1g

Lou said:


> Yes, renau1g, take Xavier back.  He's cast Lesser Orb of Electricity twice, by using the pearl of power, but otherwise he's as Leif left him.




Woo-Hoo, hot-diggity. Thanks for taking good care of him for me Lou. 

P.S. We're level 5 now? Did I miss something?


----------



## Leif

No, LOU's Francheska is level 5.  Xavier, Capizzio, Tylara, and Manny have the xp for it, they just need to level-up to L5.

You can all level up when you rest for the current night, too. On looking at your spell books again, you notice that the spells for your next level advancement have already been added.  (You just never looked that far back in the book before.)  Apparently, your Profs at Whirtlestaff's wanted to be sure that you had all that you needed for continued growth between terms.  The really amazing thing is that they know each of you so well that they added to your spellbooks that exact spells that you would have chosen!  (Funny how that works, huh?)


----------



## Lou

Xavier has the Fey Heritage feat, so he has an ancestor with fey blood somewhere in the past.  My reading of elves is that they have a different take on history, not tracking individuals as much as events.  But since elves live longer than humans, Francheska Walova was able to determine that her mother's sister-in-law's grandfather or therabouts fathered a child with a human some dozen or so human generations ago.  After some extensive digging through human archives, Fran thinks that the wizard Xavier is a decendant of that half-elf. (she could be wrong...)  Fran originally studied at an elven school, but she is a bit of a wild child and did not get along with her elven teachers.  After a professor from Whirtlestaff gave a demonstration on force conjuration at her school, her teachers recommended that she transfer there and out of their hair.  Since Xavier is there, she is ready for the change.


----------



## Leif

Very cool stuff, Lou!!  Now what about the FIRE part? hehe


----------



## Scott DeWar

got it on with a slamander? that had to have been....oh, wait. there is a clause in the rules about the 'granny clause to the pg rating of threads. never mind.


----------



## Scotley

I think we can safely say the 'encounter' with a salamander was 'hot' without raising the ire of Granny.


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> Yes, renau1g, take Xavier back.  He's cast Lesser Orb of Electricity twice, by using the pearl of power, but otherwise he's as Leif left him.



If he's not as YOU left him, renau1g, it's still Lou's fault!  If I made any changes to him, they would only have been improvements!  Actually, come to think of it, I did monkey with his description a bit and maybe some other fluff as well.  Disregard that and put your own stamp back on him!


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> I think we can safely say the 'encounter' with a salamander was 'hot' without raising the ire of Granny.



Let's just say that a steamy tryst with a Salamander would definitely make even Granny's temperature rise!


----------



## renau1g

"Well the fireplace room looks pretty cozy for hunkering down for the night to rest. We can be warm, rest in an actual bed and even place a few of them in front of the door to dissuade, or at least delay, any attackers." Xavier suggests, as he reloads his crossbow and glances at the stable doors, hoping the cube doesn't burst through.

Whoops, wrong thread. This is what I get for having 2 screens open.


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> "Well the fireplace room looks pretty cozy for hunkering down for the night to rest. We can be warm, rest in an actual bed and even place a few of them in front of the door to dissuade, or at least delay, any attackers." Xavier suggests, as he reloads his crossbow and glances at the stable doors, hoping the cube doesn't burst through.
> 
> Whoops, wrong thread. This is what I get for having 2 screens open.




thats ok, I have made the right post , but the wrong name in other threads before. so there is a fire place room, eh? sound good.


----------



## renau1g

Leif warned about the cootie's though...


----------



## Scott DeWar

been to the playthread now and seen the comments. I also mentioned in the ic thread the idea of maybe one of the rooms on either side of the gate. how about that?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Leif said:


> ("House Elf" a la Harry Potter?)




But WAY better looking! Actually, WAY more human looking - or is that WEE more human looking?


----------



## Scott DeWar

definitely wee  human looking


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> On looking at your spell books again, you notice that the spells for your next level advancement have already been added.  (You just never looked that far back in the book before.)  Apparently, your Profs at Whirtlestaff's wanted to be sure that you had all that you needed for continued growth between terms.  The really amazing thing is that they know each of you so well that they added to your spellbooks that exact spells that you would have chosen!  (Funny how that works, huh?)



Actually I think it's supposed to be that characters have been working on those spells a little bit at a time during the whole last level and when they level up they have just now fit all the pieces together.


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> But WAY better looking! Actually, WAY more human looking - or is that WEE more human looking?



Whatever you say, man.  Don't you think Dobby is a handsome devil?


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> Actually I think it's supposed to be that characters have been working on those spells a little bit at a time during the whole last level and when they level up they have just now fit all the pieces together.



That works, too.


----------



## Scott DeWar

so, are we supposed to be leveling up over night here? I think that is what you have been saying.


----------



## Leif

I already gave you the experience points necessary for it, didn't I?

Oh, yeah, for the attempt on the gelatinous cube, everyone gets 175 x.p.

Yes, when you rest for the night, you'll awaken as 5th level.


----------



## Scott DeWar

yes, you had given us the xp. we were waiting for a chance to level up. we were also told that to scribe scrolls to our book we needed to go to taht wizard that we took the gift to for materials. am i right in saying that?


----------



## Leif

Yes, from your present location, Magus Crus is the closest source of scribing supplies.  But, when you look in your packs, you discover that the sneaky Magus Crus slipped a little care package into the luggage of each of you, which consists of sufficient ink to copy five spells into your spellbooks or scribe five scrolls, and also seven sheets of parchment each, and three pens each.

And a note that says:  MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## renau1g

What a sweetheart... remind me to brew him up a _potion of love_ for one of the cute co-eds... 

So should we level up in the RG?


----------



## Leif

In the RG?? Why would you do that??



Yes, silly, level 'em up in the RG.

But this time, I'm changing the max hp rule to the standard fixed hp rule.  So instead of 4+con, you get 3+con.


----------



## renau1g

Xavier's updated although I don't know what I was thinking barring both illusion & evocation...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Yes, from your present location, Magus Crus is the closest source of scribing supplies.  But, when you look in your packs, you discover that the sneaky Magus Crus slipped a little care package into the luggage of each of you, which consists of sufficient ink to copy five spells into your spellbooks or scribe five scrolls, and also seven sheets of parchment each, and three pens each.
> 
> And a note that says:  MERRY CHRISTMAS!




cool!

hey leif, I was needing to look at collegiat mage for something and wanted to know where that is found. I looked at feats, but tht was not where i could find it. checked side bars and no luck on that either. the books i looked at were comp mage, arcane phb 2 comp adventurer.


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Xavier's updated although I don't know what I was thinking barring both illusion & evocation...



Change it if you don't like it!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> hey leif, I was needing to look at collegiat mage for something and wanted to know where that is found. I looked at feats, but tht was not where i could find it. checked side bars and no luck on that either. the books i looked at were comp mage, arcane phb 2 comp adventurer.



It is in Complete Arcane, in the Sidebar on p. 181. I believe the page number is referenced in the first post of the first Whirtlestaff's RG thread


----------



## Leif

Lou, what's the +3 on Francheska's Spellcraft skill?  I get the +4 (int0 and the +2 (know. arcana synergy)

Looks good, btw!


----------



## Leif

renau1g, are you just going to update your original RG post, or make a new one?  Doesn't really matter to me....

never mind.  guess I coulda looked first, huh?


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> Lou, what's the +3 on Francheska's Spellcraft skill? I get the +4 (int0 and the +2 (know. arcana synergy)
> 
> Looks good, btw!




The +3 is from FEAT:Skill Focus (spellcraft), a bonus feat from the Master Specialist prestige class (CM p. 70) Level 1. Xavier has it, too.

In total, Francheska is 19 / Spellcraft (Int) 8 +4 INT +2 Precocious Apprentice +3 Skill Focus (spellcraft) +2 Know(arcana)


----------



## renau1g

Leif said:


> Change it if you don't like it!




Maybe I will....Maybe I will... I still think I'll keep evocation barred, but I might change illusion out for something, maybe necromancy?


----------



## Leif

Your call to make, man.  Personally, I don't know if I could get along without Evocation.  Ever.

(I'm addicted to _magic missile_)


----------



## Scott DeWar

well, the page number was not there and i looked bu could not find it listed  in comp arcane. the reason being is that i was looking for the wrong thing. it is called collegieate wizard not collegiate mage. i figured out something was wgong when i googled it

you see, a funny thing happend on the way to google. when i googled collegiate mage i got an entry to en world wirtlestaff's thread. i followe the trail and it led me to the rg post of capizzio. yes, i am serious. how is that for a viscious circle of logic.

i finally found an entry of collegiate wizard and followed it to a posting of the actuall feat and now have it copy/pasted in an sbloc on the bottom of capizzio's rg post. you might want to add the page number on 'post one' where you have the book listed.


----------



## Leif

Page number (Complete Arcane, p. 181) now added to first RG post referencing the Collegiate Wizard feat.  Thanks to Lou and SD.


----------



## renau1g

Leif said:


> Your call to make, man.  Personally, I don't know if I could get along without Evocation.  Ever.
> 
> (I'm addicted to _magic missile_)




I really wanted to try something different. I always take Necromancy as an opposed school & 90% of the time I take enchantment as well (I usually am not a fan of the save or lose spells).


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> I really wanted to try something different. I always take Necromancy as an opposed school & 90% of the time I take enchantment as well (I usually am not a fan of the save or lose spells).



Ok, so how do you explain your Rajah, the Dread Necromancer in kinem's game? 

(Hey we talked about this game in his thread, so it's only fair to give him some airtime here, too!)


----------



## renau1g

Yeah another failed experiment. I realized that it's too much bookkeeping playing the semi-evil necromancer as a PC (especially in PbP), as much as I love having a virtual slave (Animate Dead is my _favourite_ spell). There are far too few enchantment spells/level (in the SpC for level 3 there is 1, vs 15 or so for evocation).


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Yeah another failed experiment. I realized that it's too much bookkeeping playing the semi-evil necromancer as a PC (especially in PbP), as much as I love having a virtual slave (Animate Dead is my _favourite_ spell). There are far too few enchantment spells/level (in the SpC for level 3 there is 1, vs 15 or so for evocation).



Hmm, I'm having the opposite problem in that game with Bevin my Dwarf Enchanter:  to MANY enchantment spells and too many undead foes who scoff at Enchantments.   Bevin was always jealous of Rajah, and wished he could be as effective.  But Raj is gone now and replaced by a cleric, so I guess Bevin has the last laugh?  (As weak and questioning as it may be....)


----------



## renau1g

Leif said:


> Hmm, I'm having the opposite problem in that game with Bevin my Dwarf Enchanter:  to MANY enchantment spells and too many undead foes who scoff at Enchantments.   Bevin was always jealous of Rajah, and wished he could be as effective.  But Raj is gone now and replaced by a cleric, so I guess Bevin has the last laugh?  (As weak and questioning as it may be....)




Which is why I recommended to avoid Enchanter as our PC's were made for the Age of Worms (heavy undead) campaign. 

Rajah was *not* very effective (all those 1's)


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Which is why I recommended to avoid Enchanter as our PC's were made for the Age of Worms (heavy undead) campaign.



Wise, wise.


renau1g said:


> Rajah was *not* very effective (all those 1's)



At least he got to roll all the dice that came up one!  Bev doesn't even get to roll!


----------



## renau1g

Leif said:


> Your call to make, man.  Personally, I don't know if I could get along without Evocation.  Ever.
> 
> (I'm addicted to _magic missile_)




I'm thinking of a radical re-design of Xavier, let me know if it flies with you Leif.

I'm feeling like illusion is more of what he'd be about, the _fey_ heritage being more mischeivous...I'd become an illusionist, taking Necromancy & Transmutation as my barred schools. Probably want to change my 3rd level feat from Unsettling Enchantment with Dazzling Illusion.

Thoughts?


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> I'm thinking of a radical re-design of Xavier, let me know if it flies with you Leif.
> 
> I'm feeling like illusion is more of what he'd be about, the _fey_ heritage being more mischeivous...I'd become an illusionist, taking Necromancy & Transmutation as my barred schools. Probably want to change my 3rd level feat from Unsettling Enchantment with Dazzling Illusion.
> 
> Thoughts?



Presumption:   Xav's 1st level feat will be Spell Focus (Illusion)?  I think that might be best to do for the plus to Save DCs before Dazzling them with Dexterity (as opposed to Baffling them with, well, you know...).  But it's your call -- I already said you could re-build him since his character sheet has been passed from person to person so much that it's hard to read.

And, while we're at it, this would be a good time for anyone else to do a re-build if desired, and, like I said at the very beginning, now that you have earned enough xp for 5th CL, you are not required to take this level in the Wizard class.....  Well, re-builds are ok for ANYONE EXCEPT LOUIS!   For Francheska, it wouldn't be a RE-build, since she hasn't even been played yet, but modify her all you want, Lou.  I'll have to call an end to modifications after a little while, so that we can do some concrete planning and stuff, and see where we are, where we're going, and what we want to do next.  Any ideas?  Was the next task to go back and talk to the innkeeper  in Pembrose (Boris, I think?) about his mysterious door?  Or there's plenty more trouble for you to jump off into neck-deep if you just look a leetle bit!


----------



## Leif

I understand that Reveille has regained some awareness now! yay!  Don't know any details yet...


----------



## Leif

Do any of you guys play the World of Warcraft RPG?  I just got it (I think yesterday??) and I've only looked at it a little.  It was published under the OGL in like 2007, and it tracks the language of the PH almost verbatim in a number of very important places, but it also has some quite unusual twists with races and the way the classes are handled/set-up/arranged.  For example, one class is called Arcanist.  But there are three sub-classes of Arcanist that each have their own unique approach to the practical handling of magic.  (I think they're called Mage .... and two others. *shrug*)  And there are no clerics at all, per se, but clerical magic is handled in other ways as well.  Spells for all classes are QUITE limited (in the basic book at least), and many of them are DnD spells that aren't even renamed.  But, also, there are a few little jewels on the spell lists that haven't even entered the wildest dreams of the DnD PH Design Team.  One thing that I almost couldnt find, and had to mount an extensive page-turning expedition to put my finger on is the rules about Magic Items, Magic Weapons in particular.  I'm still not convinced that I can find rules for any other types of items.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> I understand that Reveille has regained some awareness now! yay!  Don't know any details yet...



yeah, I saw he has been gabbing continuously about 4 frcs dieties or something like that.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Nope, Rev is fully awake and has posted in the thread about him. He'll be under observation for a few days and then released.


----------



## Leif

That is most excellent news, Kerlan!  Thanks for the update.  Do they know yet what was going on with him that caused the coma?


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> Well, re-builds are ok for ANYONE EXCEPT LOUIS!  For Francheska, it wouldn't be a RE-build, since she hasn't even been played yet, but modify her all you want, Lou. I'll have to call an end to modifications after a little while, so that we can do some concrete planning and stuff, and see where we are, where we're going, and what we want to do next. Any ideas?




Francheska is fine the way she is.  I need to get her spells and equipment.


----------



## Leif

*Francheska*



Lou said:


> Francheska is fine the way she is.  I need to get her spells and equipment.



[sblock=Lou/Francheska]You know what you want in the way of spells equi[pment?  What's her specialty again?  If you have any ideas for some unusual spells because of her race and background, just run them by me, and we'll se what we can do. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have no rebulid that i wish to do to capizzio. I like the orphan turned wizard prodogy thing i am doing.


----------



## Leif

Great, SD! But I wanted to make the offer just in case there were any regrets out there.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> That is most excellent news, Kerlan!  Thanks for the update.  Do they know yet what was going on with him that caused the coma?



HOLY CRAP!


----------



## Scott DeWar

it was a hoax. check the new thread on him.


----------



## Lou

KerlanRayne said:


> HOLY CRAP!






Scott DeWar said:


> it was a hoax. check the new thread on him.




As Leif, Scotley, and I, as well as most of the rest of you, know, desperate people do desperate things.  Instead of focusing on the hoax, focus on the outpouring of concern by people who have had only the merest contact with a person they hear is suffering.  At least not all "geeks" are self-centered and shallow.


----------



## Leif

Guys, I am so sorry that I helped Reveille perpetuate/perpetrate his hoax.  What a dupe I was!  Ok, I'll never, ever believe anything that anyone says in an online post ever, ever again!!    (That's an appropriate response to this bs isn't it?)


----------



## Scott DeWar

in another thread the gm (crazy monkey) responded like this:

Lets move on. 

so....I am almost ready to continue with the next day here. just need to double check the level up.


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> [sblock=Lou/Francheska]You know what you want in the way of spells equi[pment? What's her specialty again? If you have any ideas for some unusual spells because of her race and background, just run them by me, and we'll se what we can do. [/sblock]




[sblock=Leif]
I have three proposed magic items:
Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (2000 gp)
Pearl of Power L1 (1000 gp)
+1 long sword (2000 gp)

That spends 5000 gp of my starting 6000 gp.

I have not looked at the other PCs' spells:

Level 1: (18)
_Burning Hands (Evoc)_
_Erase_
_Feather Fall_
_Forcewave_ (Evoc; MoF p95) 1 target takes 1d4+1 plus STR 18 med charging bull rush; on FORT save, takes only 1 dam; SR applies, medium range
_Identify_
_Kaupaer's Skittish Nerves_ (Trans; MoF p103) 1 min/lvl, +5 init to target
_Magic Missile_ (Evoc force)
_Magic Weapon_
_Mage Armor_ (conj force)
_Master's Touch_ (CAdv p. 154) prof with touched weapon 1min/lvl
_Lesser Orb of Fire_
_Shelgarn's Persistent Blade (Evoc; MoF p117) dagger of force atks with 1/2 INT bonus; flanks if possible; std action to change target 40 ft mvl AC 14 HP 1_
_Shield_
_Tenser's Floating Disk_

need 4 more

*Some of these are not from approved books, so please let me know if you disapprove. Spells focus on fire, force, and animated weapons.*

Level 2: (8)
_Aganazzar's Scorcher_ (Evoc; FR p.66) 5 ft wide path of fire to end of close range (25 ft+5/ 2 lvls) takes 1d8 / 2 lvls, max 5d8
_Fireburst_ (Evoc; CArc p. 107) 5 ft burst fire damage of 1d8/lvl, max 5d8 (Ref/half; SR) (does not effect casters hex/square--effects surrounding hexes/squares)
_Flaming Sphere_ (Evoc)
_Force Ladder_ (Evoc force; MoF p.95) invis movable ladder 2 ft wide, 60 ft long, 100 lbs/lvl support; lasts 1 min/lvl 
_Protection from Arrows _(Abj)
_Scorching Ray_ (Evoc)
_See Invisibility_
_Whirling Blade_ (Trans; CArc p. 129) slashing weapon atks all foes in 60 ft line, use INT bonus for atk/dam, roll single atk for each foe; weapon returns to hand

Level 3: (4) 
_Greater Mage Armor_ (+6 to AC; force)
_Scintillating Sphere_ (MoF p. 115; MoF errata) 20 ft radius burst electrical damage of 1d6/lvl, max 10d6 (does not affect caster's hex--4 hexes outward)
_Stars of Arvandor_ (Evoc; BoED p. 108); 1 star/level (max 10)--launch 1/rd free action or 3/rd std action as 1d8 force missle ranged touch (no save, SR applies); 1/2 damage is non-lethal if non-evil target
_Steeldance_ (Evoc; MoF p. 123) two daggers become flying long swords--both atk - 1 rd/lvl @+2 1d8 19-20/x2.

I get one bonus evocation spell.  I may count one of these, so I have 1 extra spell coming of L1-3. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Actually, Lou, you're in luck because I now have the book Magic of Faerun.  (I have a number of books that I didn't have when I set the so-called 'approved books' for this campaign, so if anyone wants any spells, feats, etc. from a different book, just ask!)

So, yeah, Francheska looks good to me.  I've been giving everyone a few days to do all the necessary bookkeeping chores, but it's almost time now to begin again, wouldn't you say?  Let's try to plan on a Sunday afternoon (March 15th) IC post.  (That day bodes ill for Caesar but it should be fine for wizards, right?)


----------



## Scott DeWar

beware the ides of march!

btw, capi is done


----------



## Scotley

Tylara is done.


----------



## renau1g

Leif said:


> .  I've been giving everyone a few days to do all the necessary bookkeeping chores, but it's almost time now to begin again, wouldn't you say?  Let's try to plan on a Sunday afternoon (March 15th) IC post.  (That day bodes ill for Caesar but it should be fine for wizards, right?)




I'll try and get Xavier updated, but I might need to wait until Monday for the final completen. Sorry. 

P.S. Don't feel bad Leif, but echoing others I don't wish to discuss this matter further, best to move and and put it behind us. I believe Lou summed it up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manny's good to go.


----------



## Leif

So that's everyone confirming readiness but Xavier (renau1g) and Kerlan (played by the eponymously-named KerlanRayne), and maybe Francheska (Lou).  Most excellent!  Kerlan may well be ready, too, but at any rate, we can continue anyway, as I feel sure that they will have time to get everything finished before you get yourselves into your next pickle. 

Still planning on next IC post tomorrow, 3/15/09.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Do you allow the retraining rules found in PHB2? It doesn't matter much this level because you are letting us change things around, but I was asking for the future. Also what new books can we use? What about Versatile Spellcaster from Races of the Dragon? 

I'm almost ready. Being picky about spells and feats right now. We do get a bonus feat this level right?


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> Do you allow the retraining rules found in PHB2? It doesn't matter much this level because you are letting us change things around, but I was asking for the future. Also what new books can we use? What about Versatile Spellcaster from Races of the Dragon?
> 
> I'm almost ready. Being picky about spells and feats right now. We do get a bonus feat this level right?



Retraining, possibly:  I'd need to know what changes you wish to make.  Still, it's a definite probably.  Versatile Spellcaster?  Is that a feat, or what?  I'm not familiar with that one, so you'd need to post all of the details for me to decide.  Races of the Dragon is one of the few books that I still don't have.

New books?  Like I just said, I'm a bit iffy on Races of the Dragon, but what else did you have in mind?  I can't list all the books that I have, as it would take to long.  Just tell me what you want to use, and I'll decide.

Bonus Feat:  YES!


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> Versatile Spellcaster?  Is that a feat, or what?  I'm not familiar with that one, so you'd need to post all of the details for me to decide.  Races of the Dragon is one of the few books that I still don't have.



Yes, it's a feat but don't worry about it. I decided on another feat instead. Also, can I trade my Scribe Scroll feat for the Sculpt Spell metamagic Feat? I meet all the prerequisites.


----------



## Leif

*Metamagic*



KerlanRayne said:


> Yes, it's a feat but don't worry about it. I decided on another feat instead. Also, can I trade my Scribe Scroll feat for the Sculpt Spell metamagic Feat? I meet all the prerequisites.



The thing is, Kerlan, that that the Whirtlestaff's profs wouldn't have let you get this far without being able to scribe a scroll.  You can 're-train' some other feat if you want, but you need to keep Scribe Scroll and Collegiate Wizard.

Let me look at Kerlan's sheet and make sure.  Ok, checked him out.  You can retrain Extend Spell or Craft Wondrous Item to get Sculpt spell.  So you've got two feat slots and three Metamagic/Item Creation feats that you want.  The good news is that you get a Wizard bonus feat at 5th, which is your next level, so this is a temporary setback at worst.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Oh well. I'll figure something out. Sculpt spell requires another metamagic feat and I plan on using Craft Wonderous Item. I have another feat planned to go along with it so I think I'll take it at 6th level. 

Looks like Kerlan is ready to go. Sheet has been updated.


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> Oh well. I'll figure something out. Sculpt spell requires another metamagic feat and I plan on using Craft Wonderous Item. I have another feat planned to go along with it so I think I'll take it at 6th level.
> 
> Looks like Kerlan is ready to go. Sheet has been updated.



The thing is that _Craft Wondrous Item_ is not a Metamagic feat.  It's an Item Creation Feat, which is different from Metamagic, I think.  Metamagic Feats change spell effects only.  Scotley, am I right about this?


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> The thing is that _Craft Wondrous Item_ is not a Metamagic feat.  It's an Item Creation Feat, which is different from Metamagic, I think.  Metamagic Feats change spell effects only.  Scotley, am I right about this?




You are right, metamagic and item creation feats are different animals. Given KerlynRayne's well established grasp of the rules I'm inclined to believe the issue here is grammatical. I suspect he is saying that he wants to use Item Creation in the near term and so will be putting off Sculpt spell until a later level when he can meet pre-requisite of a meta-magic feat. Best let him address this. 

What is available for the bonus feat this level? Are we limited to metamagic and/or item creation. I have not selected one for Tylara as yet.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> What is available for the bonus feat this level? Are we limited to metamagic and/or item creation. I have not selected one for Tylara as yet.



As per PH, Wizard bonus feats (like this one at 5th level) are limited to Metamagic, Item Creation, and Spell Mastery.  See, PH p. 57.


----------



## Scotley

Tylara is only a 4th level wizard this time due to her Druid level. Were you giving us an extra feat or only speaking of the normal 5th level wizard bonus?


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Tylara is only a 4th level wizard this time due to her Druid level. Were you giving us an extra feat or only speaking of the normal 5th level wizard bonus?



Sorry, you're right.  I just meant the usual 5th level wizard bonus feat.  Nevermind.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> The thing is that _Craft Wondrous Item_ is not a Metamagic feat.  It's an Item Creation Feat, which is different from Metamagic, I think.  Metamagic Feats change spell effects only.  Scotley, am I right about this?



Yes, I was talking about two feats here. I can't swap my Metamagic feat for Sculpt spell because it is needed as a prerequisite. Also I don't want to swap the Craft feat because I plan on using it. Sorry about the confusion. 







Leif said:


> Sorry, you're right.  I just meant the usual 5th level wizard bonus feat.  Nevermind.



So does that mean the bonus feat we are getting this level is an open feat and we can pick anything we want?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think the feat in question is the wizard bonus feat gained at wizard level 5, so those with lev els in other clases or Levlel Advancemnt, wont get said feat as they are character level 5, but wizard level <5


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> Yes, I was talking about two feats here. I can't swap my Metamagic feat for Sculpt spell because it is needed as a prerequisite. Also I don't want to swap the Craft feat because I plan on using it. Sorry about the confusion. So does that mean the bonus feat we are getting this level is an open feat and we can pick anything we want?



No.  If you're not leveling up to 5th level Wizard, you don't get a feat this level, unless the new level that you're taking also has a bonus feat.  You're next standard feat comes next time at CL 6.

So Mr. DeWar has it right.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> No.  If you're not leveling up to 5th level Wizard, you don't get a feat this level, unless the new level that you're taking also has a bonus feat.  You're next standard feat comes next time at CL 6.
> So Mr. DeWar has it right.



Oh, well from your emails I thought we would be getting an extra feat. You said it when we were talking about the special feat you were designing. You said, "_But, I think I am going to allow you to take a bonus feat when you level up to 5th.  This will be just like a typical wizard bonus feat:  you can take spell mastery, a metamagic feat, or any of the rest of the Wizard Bonus Feat list in the ph, but you can't take other feats, like general feats or fighter feats._" What happened to that?


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> Oh, well from your emails I thought we would be getting an extra feat. You said it when we were talking about the special feat you were designing. You said, "_But, I think I am going to allow you to take a bonus feat when you level up to 5th.  This will be just like a typical wizard bonus feat:  you can take spell mastery, a metamagic feat, or any of the rest of the Wizard Bonus Feat list in the ph, but you can't take other feats, like general feats or fighter feats._" What happened to that?



  Did I say that??  I think you made that up.  Yeah, you probably got with the admins and doctored up a post that looks like I said it, too!    Ok, ok, ok, you can have your precious feat.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Just to make sure I'm understanding correctly - we get a bonus wizardly type feat (metamagic, item creation, spell mastery) at 5th _character_ level, and the usual wizard bonus feat at 5th _wizard_ level?


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> Just to make sure I'm understanding correctly - we get a bonus wizardly type feat (metamagic, item creation, spell mastery) at 5th _character_ level, and the usual wizard bonus feat at 5th _wizard_ level?



Yeah, I guess so.  I apparently said as much to Kerlan and he's going to hold me to it.  It was probably a mistake to have said it in the first place, but I have only myself to blame.  Ahh, well, just another Wizard Bonus Feat won't get things too out of kilter, I hope.  But, yeah, Metamagic, Item Creation, or Spell Mastery, both at 5th CL and 5th level wizard.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

And while you're at it, who's on first?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Neither makes a difference to Manny at this point, since he has both a +1 level adjustment and a Rogue level he's just now getting to 3rd character level (2nd level Wizard) - it'll be two more before he gets the 5th Character Level feat, and at _least_ three before he gets the Wizard feat.


----------



## Leif

In fact, now that I think about it more, I'm glad that I gave this bonus feat.  More wizard bonus feats means that there's more chance that we'll see some metamagic feats in action, which I have seen too  little of in my time playing 3.5.  It's such a cool idea, it's just awfully expensive to use a higher level spell slot, so it doesn't get done much.  But, if you take a Metamagic feat, then that should get you well on your way toward meeting the prerequisites to make a Metamagic wand, which is a really, super-nifty toy to have.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mowgli said:


> And while you're at it, who's on first?




correct, and what's on second

give me a day here to do that. I need todeal with a VA appt today


----------



## renau1g

Leif said:


> Yeah, I guess so.  I apparently said as much to Kerlan and he's going to hold me to it.  It was probably a mistake to have said it in the first place, but I have only myself to blame.  Ahh, well, just another Wizard Bonus Feat won't get things too out of kilter, I hope.  But, yeah, Metamagic, Item Creation, or Spell Mastery, both at 5th CL and 5th level wizard.




Excellent  I'll be re-jigging Xavier the Illusionist this morning from Xavier the Enchanter


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am thinking Meta magic feat: silent spell ... goes with the thievin lil ragamuffin he is.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> correct, and what's on second
> 
> give me a day here to do that.




No!  Please spare us?


			
				Scott Dewar said:
			
		

> I need todeal with a VA appt today



Good luck, dude!


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Excellent  I'll be re-jigging Xavier the Illusionist this morning from Xavier the Enchanter



Cool!  Sounds like Xav's going to be lots of fun!  Just don't take him away from us again, or else we'll invade canada and kick your butt!

(Not _every_ Canadian's butt, you understand, just yours!)


----------



## renau1g

Well watchout for our "homeland security", the Mounties might ask you politely to leave as they pull up on their horses (yup we still have them)


----------



## Leif

You're probably too young to remember Blue Oyster Cult's song "The Red and the Black," but I know Lou and Scotley know it.  (Lou used to laugh maniacally whenever he would hear that song!)  Anyway, the song sings the praises of the mounties, and it's a really cool song.  I recommend that you check it out if you don't already know it.  It came out in about 1980 or 1981, I think, maybe?

quote:
"Canadian Mounted baby, a police force that works!
Red and black, it's their color scheme
Get their man
In the end
(It's alright)
(It's alright)
Come on baby, 
You know it's alright"


----------



## renau1g

No I don't know that one, my only BOC knowledge is limited to Godzilla (fun song) and the legendary (Don't Fear) The Reaper (go Christopher Walkin ).

P.S. we played the first adventure in my age of worms game and it was a blast. We RP'd for nearly the entire first session (4 hours) with one short encounter to set up the campaign's first adventure (gaining a map to a previous undiscovered tomb).


----------



## Leif

Renau1g said:
			
		

> No I don't know that one, my only BOC knowledge is limited to Godzilla (fun song) and the legendary (Don't Fear) The Reaper (go Christopher Walkin ).
> 
> P.S. we played the first adventure in my age of worms game and it was a blast. We RP'd for nearly the entire first session (4 hours) with one short encounter to set up the campaign's first adventure (gaining a map to a previous undiscovered tomb).




(Don't Fear) The Reaper and Burnin' For You
are my favorite BOC songs, but Godzilla, The Red and the Black, Veteran of the Psychic Wars, 7 Screaming Dizbusters, Joan Crawford, and select others round out my Top 25 List.  There was a time when I owned every single BOC album.  The last one that I bought was, I think, Club Ninja.  That's the last one that I remember anyway.  And it's not very memorable, either.

You don't have to rub it in, dude!  There are some of us who would commit great mayhem just to be able to play a face-to-face D&D game on a regular basis. *sigh*  I guess that Mowgli and I could put something together.  Maybe we can round out the party with his wife and daughter?


----------



## renau1g

It's my first time playing in a long while, having the last group fall apart once they learned my wife was pregnant with twins...we'd been gaming for 10 years and then they just disappeared. A well, I s'pose in 12-13 years or so I'll have at least two more potential players all grown up.

P.S. I just came back from lunch and Don't Fear the Reaper was on the radio. Good Stuff. Oh and am listening to Burnin' for you, I've definitely heard it before (great tune), just didn't know the name.

P.P.S. - I'm working on Xavier right now, illusionist rock!


----------



## renau1g

All done


----------



## Leif

While you're listening to "Fire of Unknown Origin" (at least I presume that you had the cd, since you could listen to it at will) be sure and play "Veteran of the Psychic Wars", too.  I think it comes right after "Burnin' For You," or soemthing like that.  And the song "Fire of Unknown Origin" is also one of my faves.

Just checked out Xavier!  Man, he is one seriously butt-kickin character!  I can't believe that you would EVER desert a game he was in.  Shame on you!


----------



## Leif

But ALL the Whirtlestaff's Wizards are awsome characters!  ....now if I could just convince you guys that you should work together with each other when choosing spells to prepare so that you could have all the schools of magic thoroughly covered, with added depth for some standbys like magic missile and mage armor.


----------



## renau1g

Bah! you know how wizards are, keeping to themselves and reading their books and scrolls... jk. I know that Xavier is more focused on spells that bind or slow or otherwise hamper the enemies, if one of the other wizards can focus a bit more on damaging spells and maybe a few _Summon_ spells to help out our front line.

As for the songs, I went onto Youtube and have been listening to them.


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Bah! you know how wizards are, keeping to themselves and reading their books and scrolls... jk. I know that Xavier is more focused on spells that bind or slow or otherwise hamper the enemies, if one of the other wizards can focus a bit more on damaging spells and maybe a few _Summon_ spells to help out our front line.
> 
> As for the songs, I went onto Youtube and have been listening to them.



songs:  Cool.  I can't do that because a) we're not really allowed to have music playing, and b) my computer has no speaker anyway.   But since you can do it, be sure and listen to "Veteran of the Psychic Wars" and "Black Blade."  Those are the two songs that lead singer and 'stun-guitarist' Eric Bloom co-wrote with Michael Moorcock, author of the Elric books and the entire Eternal Champion Cycle.


----------



## Leif

Eeesh!  Double Post!


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Bah! you know how wizards are, keeping to themselves and reading their books and scrolls... jk. I know that Xavier is more focused on spells that bind or slow or otherwise hamper the enemies, if one of the other wizards can focus a bit more on damaging spells and maybe a few _Summon_ spells to help out our front line.
> 
> As for the songs, I went onto Youtube and have been listening to them.



wizards:  Yeah, well, the FIRST thing you need is a FRONT LINE!   I am delighted to hear about Xavier's concentration on binding-type spells.  Guess I need to spend some more time looking at the character sheets!  Who knows what I might learn that way?


----------



## renau1g

I realize now that I _am_ a lot more familiar with BOC than I thought, my previous DM made me listen to Veteran of Psychic War when I started to play a Psion.

Xavier has a pretty even split between buffs (himself and others) and status effecting spells. Although he selects 1 spell per level of damaging spells, just for fun.


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> I realize now that I _am_ a lot more familiar with BOC than I thought, my previous DM made me listen to Veteran of Psychic War when I started to play a Psion.




Sounds like my kind of DM!



renau1g said:


> Xavier has a pretty even split between buffs (himself and others) and status effecting spells. Although he selects 1 spell per level of damaging spells, just for fun.




Sounds like an excellent plan!  Wow!  You have a PLAN for spells!  I always just look at the list and say, 'Hey, that seems cool,' or 'Wow, what a cool title on that spell, I _must_ need that one!'


----------



## renau1g

I just noticed that our resident Fire Elf is covering off a bunch of the damaging spells (thanks Lou).

As long as we don't go against golems we actually might survive to see Whirtlestaff's again


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> I just noticed that our resident Fire Elf is covering off a bunch of the damaging spells (thanks Lou).
> 
> As long as we don't go against golems we actually might survive to see Whirtlestaff's again



Note to Self:  Add Golems to next encounter.  Lots of Golems.  Big, Hairy Golems with PMS AND hemorrhoids.  (Ooooooh, they are MEAN!)   

'Resident Fire Elf.'  And you wondered why your fire insurance premiums just went trhough the roof!


----------



## Scott DeWar

not our roof. oh well. Guys, i just came back from an optilogical exam, which includes the dreaded dilated pupals routine. I can barely focus right now, so reading is going to be slow.

I will need some time to read up on feats is what i am basically saying.


----------



## Leif

No sweat, DeWar.  Rest those peepers!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Note to Self:  Add Golems to next encounter.  Lots of Golems.  Big, Hairy Golems with PMS AND hemorrhoids.  (Ooooooh, they are MEAN!)




kind of hard to give my eyes a rest with comments like that ^ around



Leif said:


> No sweat, DeWar.  Rest those peepers!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> kind of hard to give my eyes a rest with comments like that ^ around




  Sorry, sir, but your point is.....?????


----------



## Scott DeWar

threats from evil dms to bring in golums with some serious personality issues soundsx scary to me


----------



## Leif

So I've officially graduated to the ranks of the evil DMs, huh?  How nice for me! 

Gee, and I didn't get you anything...........


----------



## renau1g

You and kinem.... both members in good standing


----------



## Leif

If you got it, flaunt it!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I graduated you to evil dm waaaaay back whe you first started this thread!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I graduated you to evil dm waaaaay back whe you first started this thread!



I'll remember that comment when next I dole out experience points. 

S. DeWar -->


----------



## KerlanRayne

Well now that we have some cash coming in, I wanted to know if anyone might want any items made. Kerlan could make them for a discount, but not at cost. Maybe 75%? What do you all think? 

Also, 'Item Sets' from the MIC require you to have one piece of the set to make any other piece. Are you enforcing that rule Leif? If you are, I'll just have to buy them. It can't hurt to ask, can it?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Question about books:

Do you have the complete arcane? if so, on page 83 is a feat called Sudden silent that capizzio would like to get.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

KerlanRayne said:


> Well now that we have some cash coming in, I wanted to know if anyone might want any items made. Kerlan could make them for a discount, but not at cost. Maybe 75%? What do you all think?
> 
> Also, 'Item Sets' from the MIC require you to have one piece of the set to make any other piece. Are you enforcing that rule Leif? If you are, I'll just have to buy them. It can't hurt to ask, can it?




I think Manny might should have charged 75% for all thost Continual Flames . . .


----------



## Leif

*The Great OZ [a/k/a DM] Speaks...*



KerlanRayne said:


> Well now that we have some cash coming in, I wanted to know if anyone might want any items made. Kerlan could make them for a discount, but not at cost. Maybe 75%? What do you all think?
> 
> Also, 'Item Sets' from the MIC require you to have one piece of the set to make any other piece. Are you enforcing that rule Leif? If you are, I'll just have to buy them. It can't hurt to ask, can it?



My question is:  How are you supposed to make the first item??  Seems kinda crazy.  I'll have to look at it later.  You might want to look again, too.



Scott DeWar said:


> Question about books:
> Do you have the complete arcane? if so, on page 83 is a feat called Sudden silent that capizzio would like to get.



_Complete Arcane_ is on the list of approved sources for this game, so there's your answer. 


Mowgli said:


> I think Manny might should have charged 75% for all thost Continual Flames . . .



That's just about what I was thinking when I read Kerlan's post! 

[sblock=Eureka!]Now that I've figured out how to use Multiquote, I'm addicted!![/sblock]


----------



## renau1g

I'm thinking of any metamagic rods (if someone has that feat)


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am having capi take the metamagic feat: sudden silent (useable once per day, but at no spell level advancement


----------



## Leif

Ooooh, Wizards who Co-Operate!  Maybe one takes Craft Wand, one takes Craft Rod (if Craft Wand is not a prereq of that feat, but it probably is) and a couple take metamagic feats.  Then, working together you can make metamagic rods for everybody for just the cost of supplies.  Ummm, well, somebody will have to pay Kerlan if you want him to play along, I guess.


----------



## Scott DeWar

wow, a bunch of already sneaky wizards with rods of sudden silent metamagic wands....nice.


----------



## Leif

Are you all going to take up a collection to pay Kerlan?   (Sorry, man, I just can't resist giving you a hard time about this!)


----------



## renau1g

Maybe Xavier's rich parents can send him some gold


----------



## Leif

hmm, interesting thought, renau1g.  I think they would insist that it be used to pay tuition, though.


----------



## KerlanRayne

renau1g said:


> I'm thinking of any metamagic rods (if someone has that feat)



We can't make Rods yet because the feat requires level 9. Way above our level now. Sorry, I would love some too.







Leif said:


> My question is: How are you supposed to make the first item?? Seems kinda crazy. I'll have to look at it later. You might want to look again, too.



The premise of the 'Sets' in the MIC is that somehow, someone made the original set and the only way to make more of them has been to have access to one piece of the set, whether it's an original or a copy doesn't matter. I'm not sure what you want me to look at again though. It's not a big deal, you've just made some special concessions for us in this game and I thought I would ask. I can buy the items if I have to. (Unless there's some other way. )







Leif said:


> Mowgli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Manny might should have charged 75% for all thost Continual Flames . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just about what I was thinking when I read Kerlan's post!
Click to expand...



I didn't think the 75% thing would cause such a fuss. I haven't played in a long time but I thought that it was a pretty standard deal in games. The Continual Flame items were free to make, whereas magic items cost XP as well as GP. 

How about this:







			
				SRD v3.5 said:
			
		

> It is possible for more than one character to cooperate in the creation of an item, with each participant providing one or more of the prerequisites. In some cases, cooperation may even be necessary.
> 
> If two or more characters cooperate to create an item, they must agree among themselves who will be considered the creator for the purpose of determinations where the creator’s level must be known. The character designated as the creator pays the XP required to make the item.



 So if you help me make the item and take the XP cost yourself, you can have the item at cost. If you can't, then you pay 75%. Does that sound more fair?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

KerlanRayne said:


> I didn't think the 75% thing would cause such a fuss. I haven't played in a long time but I thought that it was a pretty standard deal in games. The Continual Flame items were free to make, whereas magic items cost XP as well as GP.
> 
> How about this: So if you help me make the item and take the XP cost yourself, you can have the item at cost. If you can't, then you pay 75%. Does that sound more fair?




Free to make other than time/effort - which (other than XP cost) other items are as well as long as the cost of the materials is paid for.

I think this proposal is perfect! Allows the 'owner' of the item to decide how much his own XP is worth to him, and either costs Kerlan nothing (other than time/effort) or compensates him for his own XP use. Right now, if Manny wants an item made he'll pay the 75%, 'cause he's so far behind the rest in levels.

(I was just giving you a hard time - if Kerlan (the character) has a bit of the merchant/mercenary in him, that's cool.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

[commercial]ya know, the xp cost of making a magic item is why i like pathfinder [/commercial]


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> [commercial]ya know, the xp cost of making a magic item is why i like pathfinder [/commercial]



Yada yada yada....

This is supposed to be a commercial-free service!  (For those of us who pay the fee, anyway.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

er, then back to our previously scheduled program?


----------



## renau1g

Quick Question regarding a spell:

If a PC used _Suggestion_ to try and influence an enemy to attack its allies would you deem that "Asking the creature to do some obviously harmful act", which according to the spell description would "negate the effect"?

Thanks!


----------



## Scott DeWar

perhaps if it was worded: defend you from attackers. it would be asked to defend you, but not sacrfice itself that way.


----------



## Leif

*My Rulings*



renau1g said:


> Quick Question regarding a spell:
> 
> If a PC used _Suggestion_ to try and influence an enemy to attack its allies would you deem that "Asking the creature to do some obviously harmful act", which according to the spell description would "negate the effect"?
> 
> Thanks!



Tough call.  While it is contrary to the creature's nature, it is not directly harmful to the creature itself.  Therefore, while the command to attack allies would not necessarily negate the effect in a game that I was DMing, it would almost surely buy the creature another saving throw (perhaps even with a +2).  But, all in all, I like DeWar's solution better.... keep reading....



Scott DeWar said:


> perhaps if it was worded: defend you from attackers. it would be asked to defend you, but not sacrfice itself that way.



Yes, the command to merely defend the caster from allies of the spell target would definitely fly! 

Opinions on these rulings are hereby solicited.


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> We can't make Rods yet because the feat requires level 9. Way above our level now. Sorry, I would love some too.The premise of the 'Sets' in the MIC is that somehow, someone made the original set and the only way to make more of them has been to have access to one piece of the set, whether it's an original or a copy doesn't matter. I'm not sure what you want me to look at again though. It's not a big deal, you've just made some special concessions for us in this game and I thought I would ask. I can buy the items if I have to. (Unless there's some other way. )
> I didn't think the 75% thing would cause such a fuss. I haven't played in a long time but I thought that it was a pretty standard deal in games. The Continual Flame items were free to make, whereas magic items cost XP as well as GP.
> How about this: So if you help me make the item and take the XP cost yourself, you can have the item at cost. If you can't, then you pay 75%. Does that sound more fair?



For the record, when this conversation about making magic items for other party members started, I temporarily forgot that there even WAS a cost in XP for the crafting of the items.  So I plead totally NOT GUILTY.  (Of everything except forgetfulness!)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> perhaps if it was worded: defend you from attackers. it would be asked to defend you, but not sacrfice itself that way.






Leif said:


> But, all in all, I like DeWar's solution better.... keep reading....
> 
> Yes, the command to merely defend the caster from allies of the spell target would definitely fly!



so, what do you think, would i make a good lawyer or not?


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> so, what do you think, would i make a good lawyer or not?



You might.  You'd still need to go to 3 years of law school and pass a bar exam, though.


----------



## KerlanRayne

KerlanRayne said:


> The premise of the 'Sets' in the MIC is that somehow, someone made the original set and the only way to make more of them has been to have access to one piece of the set, whether it's an original or a copy doesn't matter. I'm not sure what you want me to look at again though. It's not a big deal, you've just made some special concessions for us in this game and I thought I would ask. I can buy the items if I have to. (Unless there's some other way. )



Well, do I need to buy the first item in the set or can I just make it?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'll be traveling starting mid-morning today through sometime fairly late Tuesday. I'll have some opportunities to post during that time but it will be very sporadic (I'll try to get something up once a day, but no promises).

If action needs to be taken on one of my characters' behalf to move things along I'd appreciate it if the GM of that game would take care of it for me!


----------



## Scott DeWar

KerlanRayne said:


> Well, do I need to buy the first item in the set or can I just make it?



maybe of another wizard has an item of it, you and the other wizard can work together on the project: yur exp and gold, his item under his watchful eyes and has loaned you the item  to you to put you 'in possession' of one of the item of the set.

of course, finding someone with an item of the set. . .


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> Well, do I need to buy the first item in the set or can I just make it?



You can just make it PROVIDED that you have access to a large library and very well-stocked laboratory, which you currently do not have in Pembrose.  (Libraries/laboratories like the ones at the Whirtlestaff's campus.) Otherwise, you'll need to have an item from the set to make other items in the set.


Mowgli said:


> I'll be traveling starting mid-morning today through sometime fairly late Tuesday. I'll have some opportunities to post during that time but it will be very sporadic (I'll try to get something up once a day, but no promises).  If action needs to be taken on one of my characters' behalf to move things along I'd appreciate it if the GM of that game would take care of it for me!



Yeah, yeah, yeah, this is the 3rd time I've responded to this message today, so I know you're not talking to the DM of this game! 


Scott DeWar said:


> maybe of another wizard has an item of it, you and the other wizard can work together on the project: your exp and gold, his item under his watchful eyes and has loaned you the item  to you to put you 'in possession' of one of the item of the set.  Of course, finding someone with an item of the set. . .



Ok DeWar, just because I said you had a good idea yesterday does not mean that I'm surrendering all of the DM duties to you! (  j/k)  For now, we'll go with what the book says, but it occurs to you that the idea you've had may be a good place for future research.  (When you have plenty of time, gold, and lab supplies on hand, and don't have the success of an adventure depending upon the outcome of the research!)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Leif said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah, this is the 3rd time I've responded to this message today, so I know you're not talking to the DM of this game!




Just trying to be thorough. It must say something about my opinion of your DMing when you're running three of the five games I'm playing in.  Or maybe it's just that you're one of the three people in the world who'll put up with me in your games . . .


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> Just trying to be thorough. It must say something about my opinion of your DMing when you're running three of the five games I'm playing in.  Or maybe it's just that you're one of the three people in the world who'll put up with me in your games . . .



I agree that it must say _some_thing.  WHAT it says is a whole different matter.  Some possibilities:

1.  You're just stuck in a rut.

2.  I'm just stuck in a rut.

3.  We're really just different Avatars of the same (Very) Powerful Deity.

4.  We take out our frustrations by killing each other's characters on ENWorld.  (I've got the edge on ya there, buddy!  I've got 3 of 'em right in the palm of my hand, and you've only got ONE of mine, and that game hasn't even officially started yet! nyah!  )

#3 definitely gets my vote, hands down.


----------



## renau1g

I vote for #4... because for _my_ PC's it'd be the most fun to watch


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> I vote for #4... because for _my_ PC's it'd be the most fun to watch



You'd just better PRAY that I don't Take Manny or Amhirgin (? is that right?) out with an AoE attack, dude!

KA-POWWW!!

(Ooops, got some on Xavier/Khellek, too!)


----------



## Lou

*Feat for Francheska*

The original idea for Francheska was for her not to have a familiar. With the bonus feat at CL5, I've been reconsidering.

I've been mulling over the _Improved Familiar_ feat, and summoning a small fire elemental. The problem is, how to transport the familiar? Can she have a small fireproof case to carry over her shoulder? Is this viable at a low level, where someone might attack my familiar just for existing?

Alternatively,_Eschew Materials_ or _Greater Spell Focus__ (Evocation) _would make sense.

Thoughts from Leif and the peanut gallery?


----------



## KerlanRayne

When will the game get going again?


----------



## KerlanRayne

Lou said:


> The original idea for Francheska was for her not to have a familiar. With the bonus feat at CL5, I've been reconsidering.



You could try the Immediate Magic alternative class feature from PHB2. It a trade for your familiar and is force based. Also you could look at the Invisible Needle reserve feat for 5th level.

EDIT: Won't you get Greater Spell Focus (Evocation) for free next level?


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> The original idea for Francheska was for her not to have a familiar. With the bonus feat at CL5, I've been reconsidering.
> 
> I've been mulling over the _Improved Familiar_ feat, and summoning a small fire elemental. The problem is, how to transport the familiar? Can she have a small fireproof case to carry over her shoulder? Is this viable at a low level, where someone might attack my familiar just for existing?
> 
> Alternatively,_Eschew Materials_ or _Greater Spell Focus__ (Evocation) _would make sense.
> 
> Thoughts from Leif and the peanut gallery?



Hmmm, you're not going to make it easy for me, are ya, Bro?  The thing about a fire elemental is that there's not really any substance to it, is there?  So I guess you could store it in a bottle or metal flask that you could carry easily enough.   Mind you, it's going to be HOT with a fire elemental inside!  Any other clever ideas?  If you take an alternate route, I would personally suggest Greater Spell Focus (Evocation), but it's your call.  (If we can figure out a way for you to carry the elemental without perpetually having blisters or starting a conflagration, that is.)

FYI - Greater Spell Focus (Illusion) is one of Gnurl's favorite feats!  It helps to make his illusions ding nigh impossible to save against, which comes in very handy when he wants to take someone out with a _Phantasmal Killer_.

We have a whole 'gallery' just for PEANUTS?



KerlanRayne said:


> When will the game get going again?



Soon, very soon.  Mainly just waiting for all the character progression issues to be sorted out.   And, yes, I know, we're almost a week behind my projection as it is.  Sorry.


----------



## Lou

KerlanRayne said:


> You could try the Immediate Magic alternative class feature from PHB2. It a trade for your familiar and is force based. Also you could look at the Invisible Needle reserve feat for 5th level.
> 
> EDIT: Won't you get Greater Spell Focus (Evocation) for free next level?




Yes, Francheska gets Greater Spell Focus (Evocation) for free next level from Master Specialist L3.

If Leif will approve it, I'll drop the familiar and take the _Immediate Magic_ alternative class feature from PHB2 for evocation.  I think _Counterfire_ is cool.

For my CL5 bonus feat, I think_Fiery Burst_ (reserve feat CM p.43) would be perfect for Francheska.  Is it a ranged touch attack?


----------



## KerlanRayne

Lou said:


> For my CL5 bonus feat, I think _Fiery Burst_ (reserve feat CM p.43) would be perfect for Francheska. Is it a ranged touch attack?



No, it's an area effect like a mini fireball. It's a 5' burst, basically a 10' square, with a reflex save for half damage. Kerlan just took the feat as well but I plan on swapping it out next level for a different feat.


----------



## Lou

KerlanRayne said:


> No, it's an area effect like a mini fireball. It's a 5' burst, basically a 10' square, with a reflex save for half damage. Kerlan just took the feat as well but I plan on swapping it out next level for a different feat.




Is there a rule about only having one reserve feat?  What do you mean "swap out"?


----------



## KerlanRayne

Lou said:


> Is there a rule about only having one reserve feat?  What do you mean "swap out"?



No, there isn't a rule against it. Leif said he would allow the retraining rules from the PHB2. That would allow me to change one feat when I level up. At level 6 I will trade the reserve feat for Sculpt Spell and for my 6th level feat I will take Metamagic School Focus. 

You will do more damage with the feat because you have 3rd level spells and I don't. It was the best feat I could come up with for the short term.


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> Yes, Francheska gets Greater Spell Focus (Evocation) for free next level from Master Specialist L3.
> 
> If Leif will approve it, I'll drop the familiar and take the _Immediate Magic_ alternative class feature from PHB2 for evocation.  I think _Counterfire_ is cool.
> 
> For my CL5 bonus feat, I think_Fiery Burst_ (reserve feat CM p.43) would be perfect for Francheska.  Is it a ranged touch attack?



Not 'ranged touch,' Kerlan has it right - it's AoE.  What I don't like about it is that they don't specify a DC for the save.  What I'm thinking is that it will be 10+(level of the highest level fire spell that you still have available to cast)+(intelligence modifier).  The secondary benefit (+1CL for fire spells) is every bit as good as the primary benefit, seems to me!


----------



## Scott DeWar

since the burst  feat is based on what you suggest, that being the highest level of fire spell uncast, that would sound logical to me.


----------



## renau1g

Leif said:


> Not 'ranged touch,' Kerlan has it right - it's AoE.  What I don't like about it is that they don't specify a DC for the save.  What I'm thinking is that it will be 10+(level of the highest level fire spell that you still have available to cast)+(intelligence modifier).  The secondary benefit (+1CL for fire spells) is every bit as good as the primary benefit, seems to me!




It's a great feat, I played a mystic thurge in a game and this was excellent because the divine side I played a druid who also focused on fire spells... only problem was when we ran up against a red dragon and in another fight some devils


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> It's a great feat, I played a mystic thurge in a game and this was excellent because the divine side I played a druid who also focused on fire spells... only problem was when we ran up against a red dragon and in another fight some devils



Yes, smart DM!  Boy he/she sure peed on your cornflakes, didn't (s)he?


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> It's a great feat, I played a mystic thurge in a game and this was excellent because the divine side I played a druid who also focused on fire spells... only problem was when we ran up against a red dragon and in another fight some devils




 erp! that could be a problem!  In my table top game i play a monk scorcerer with draconic heritage (brass) that can shhotout a breath weapon of electricity with the sacrifice of a  spell slot. that does 2d6  per level of spell sacrificed of electrricity. that is a great effect except when the creature is an arrow hawk, which is immune to electricity.

it was a fun encounter, dispite the handycapp.


----------



## Leif

You know, I really don't like it much when DMs go out of their way to choose monsters that are immune to the best attacks of the pcs.  I mean, if it comes up naturally in the development of the campaign story, that's one thing, but a DM playing 'gotcha' to just neutralize the most effective weapons the pcs seems unfair to me.  (SCOTLEY!  )

And if it happens naturally in story development, then the pcs should be able to have some advance warning and at least try to take come precautions.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh, don't worry. it just happened that way. we also have a druid that has a favored attack of call lightning, but have a warlock and a transmuter in the party. arcane wise we were ok. there was also an archery based fighter in the party as well. now that i think of it, it was like this:

we have 8 characters divided between two ships. it was rnadonly deturmined as to which ship got attacked. the ship with my monk scorcerer and the party's druid were on on ship, but so was the archer. the other two spell casters were on the other ship and the battole was over before they could get ther to help. Manuverablility of a caravelle and 3 MPH conspired aginst us. the fourth character on that particular ship was a bugbear rogue, the commander of the ship's marines.

for those who can access the Obsidian Portal sight, the campagn is called the voyage of the golden gale and my character is Xao Dragonborn, Captain of the Sea Dragon and master of eturnal horizen martial arts dojo.


----------



## Scotley




----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


>




Is that a self incriminination of guilt?


----------



## Lou

Scotley said:


>






Scott DeWar said:


> Is that a self incriminination of guilt?




That's the devil on his left shoulder smiling!


----------



## Leif

So... is everybody all leveled-up and ready to go?  Kerlan's getting pretty impatient, so if anyone needs a bit longer, we probably need to sedate him ASAP! 

We'll go ahead and get the preliminaries going again, at least.


----------



## renau1g

Leif said:


> We probably need to sedate him ASAP!




I just got rid of all my sleep spells...  darnit


----------



## KerlanRayne

What about the Gelatinous Cube, are we skipping that? Did we get anything out of it? Do we still need to visit Lord Kyle? 

Here are the items I'm looking at for Kerlan. Anyone interested in something that they want me to make? 
Arcanist's Gloves, 500 gp (2/day +2 CL of 1st lvl spell)
Artificer's Monocle, 1,500 gp (use Detect Magic to Identify) 
Boots of Agile Leaping, 600 gp (Dex to Jump, stand up) 
Chronocharm of the Horizon Walker, 500 gp (1/day move half your speed as swift action)
Empowered Spellshard, 1st-level spell, 1,500 gp (3/day empower specific 1st-level spell)
Headband of Intellect +2, 4k gp
Heward's Fortifying Bedroll, 3k gp (CM, 8 Hours sleep -> 1 Hour)
Magic Bedroll, 500 gp (recover +1hp/lvl)
Pearl of Power, 1k gp
Talisman of the Disk, 500 gp (Create Tenser's floating disk, lasts 3 hrs)
These items would be made at half these prices if you take the XP hit, 75% if you don't. 

The 'Set' items that I'm looking at are: 
Burning Veil, 1k gp (+1d6 dmg to fire spell, 3/day) *Seven Veils* 
Caustic Veil, 2k gp (+2d6 dmg to acid spell, 3/day) *Seven Veils*
Gloves of the Starry Sky, 1,100 gp (Light, 3/day Magic Missile) *Raiment of the Four*
I would have to buy these items. The only way I could make one is to either go back to Whirtlestaff's or someone could help me buy one of them and I could duplicate it, that way we both get it cheaper.

EDIT: Hey, if we took a quick trip to the Academy I could make the items, we could scribe spells for cheap, and we could run into Fran while we're there. Just a thought.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ya know, (heh heh heh) if this was was pathfinder, ... muh ha hahaha ! (dare i finish it?) ... the element of exp loss for the maiking of magic items was changed to an increase of cost equal to 5 gp per exp( i think) Now since this is your game, leif, do you think it is possible to adopt that ruling to keep the exp levels all the same for all of us wizards?

edit: just to let you know, page 205 on the right column at the top there is a designer's note that tells of this, if you wish to consider this.


----------



## Leif

My vote is that we skip the cube.  There's not enough treasure there to mess with, anyway.  (For what you did against the cube already, everybody can take another 225 x.p.)

Yes, you do need to go see Lord Kyle.  He'll understand if you take a little bit of time to level-up first, though.  So that's what I have assumed IC that the party will do.  I've also taken some liberties with getting Francheska to Pembrose already.  You can still go back to Whirtlestaff's if that is what you want to do.

How long are you planning to spend crafting items, Kerlan?  We are talking about WEEKS here, aren't we?  What do the rest want to do while he is busy?  That's a significant inn bill, too!  Not to mention the lab expense, supplies, and m/w items to enchant....

If you really want to do all of that stuff, we could actually start another adventure if you want, and come back and finish this one later.  (Or not....)


----------



## Scott DeWar

if it is going to take weeks, then capizzio would use the time to write some more spells in his book. after all one spell scribing takes like 8 hours i think.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Scott DeWar said:


> if it is going to take weeks, then capizzio would use the time to write some more spells in his book. after all one spell scribing takes like 8 hours i think.



The SRD says it takes 24 hours to scribe one spell, no matter what the level. I don't know if that takes sleep into account or not.







Leif said:


> How long are you planning to spend crafting items, Kerlan?  We are talking about WEEKS here, aren't we?  What do the rest want to do while he is busy?  That's a significant inn bill, too!  Not to mention the lab expense, supplies, and m/w items to enchant....



The items I listed are just the options I'm considering. I'll only have enough gold to make a few of the items. I'd guess it would take about a week at most. If anyone else wants anything, it will take longer. 

What do you mean about the "lab expense, supplies, and m/w items to enchant"? All that stuff is what the item cost covers, isn't it? As for the Inn bill, I thought that Lord Kyle was going to be setting aside space for us.


----------



## Scott DeWar

must be that old age creaping up on leif...just like undrwear.


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> The SRD says it takes 24 hours to scribe one spell, no matter what the level. I don't know if that takes sleep into account or not.The items I listed are just the options I'm considering. I'll only have enough gold to make a few of the items. I'd guess it would take about a week at most. If anyone else wants anything, it will take longer.
> 
> What do you mean about the "lab expense, supplies, and m/w items to enchant"? All that stuff is what the item cost covers, isn't it? As for the Inn bill, I thought that Lord Kyle was going to be setting aside space for us.



I will assume that a night's sleep is included in the scribing time, so just a full day's work scribing and then straight to bed.  No time for adventuring that day, is essentially what it means, I think.  (And I actually would have thought that you could scribe two or three spells in one day, but if SRD says 1 day per spell, then I guess it's one day per spell.)

Yes, you're right about the cost of the item including the lab, materials, etc.

As to the space, Lord Kyle's intention was for you to be part of the garrison at the fort you just cleared out.  It will take some weeks yet before the fort is restored to its former state.  Lord Kyle is not going to make his soldiers sleep in old hobgoblin funk!  And the place has to be re-stocked, and a garrison recruited, too.  Say 4-5 weeks, give or take?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

So how many days are we taking off before heading back to adventuring?  Manny will use his time scribing spells into his books, so I just need to know how many he can get in there.

Never mind - just got to it in the IC thread.


----------



## Leif

Actually, you have no imposing schedule at the moment, so if you want to do more scribing then this would be a good time to do so.   You will want to take a couple of hours to go see Lord Kyle soon, to collect your gold, but I will allow you to still scribe the full, normal number of spells on the day that you do so.  [1, I think?]


----------



## renau1g

Hmmm... I think maybe Xavier will try and scribe some utility spells during the 4-5 weeks we have off.


----------



## Leif

There is no reason why you should remain idle for the entire time that the keep is being refurbished!  There's plenty more adventure for you to do immediately.  In fact, the module itself doesn't contain anything about what happens to the keep after the hobgoblin infestation is eradicated.  It was the party's idea to use the keep as a base of operations, originally (Kerlan, I believe?), and everything else concerning the keep has just branched off that idea.

But that being said, you _can_ take 4-5 weeks off if you so desire.  I just think it will be rather difficult to contain the energies of your two wild hearted elven women, Tylara and Francheska!  They may resort to fireballing townsfolk if you're not careful!

[sblock=Sad]It's a sad, sad day when TWO of my closest, oldest friends (Scotley and Lou) are both wearing dresses in this game![/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

perhaps we need tose lord kyle first thing in the morning. that way e will not feel slighted by seemingly being ignored. also gives us a chance to get lcleaneded up before going to see him.


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> But that being said, you _can_ take 4-5 weeks off if you so desire.  I just think it will be rather difficult to contain the energies of your two wild hearted elven women, Tylara and Francheska!  They may resort to fireballing townsfolk if you're not careful!
> 
> [sblock=Sad]It's a sad, sad day when TWO of my closest, oldest friends (Scotley and Lou) are both wearing dresses in this game![/sblock]




[sblock=Funny]It's not sad.  Francheska likes floaty dresses that cover her thighs and ankles, because they are too fat!    Sad will be if Tylara and Francheska start fighting over Capizzio Del Collines, Esquire or otherwise engaging in a two- or three-way relationship. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> It's not sad.  Francheska likes floaty dresses that cover her thighs and ankles, because they are too fat!    Sad will be if Tylara and Francheska start fighting over Capizzio Del Collines, Esquire or otherwise engaging in a two- or three-way relationship.



Man, Lou, you're just _SICK_!! 

FYI:  The professors at Whirtlestaff's frown on any of their students "carrying on" with their classmates!


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> It's not sad.  Francheska likes floaty dresses that cover her thighs and ankles, because they are too fat!    Sad will be if Tylara and Francheska start fighting over Capizzio Del Collines, Esquire or otherwise engaging in a two- or three-way relationship.



SAD, VERY SAD.

Need I say more?


----------



## Scott DeWar

darn...capi just might have wanted to . . .  well . . . you know . . . ah wwell. i needed to boost up his charisma before anything ever hapened anyway. no spooning for capizio.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> darn...capi just might have wanted to . . .  well . . . you know . . . ah wwell. i needed to boost up his charisma before anything ever hapened anyway. no spooning for capizio.



If you want to start an 'adult-themed' thread for Capizzio, Tylara, and Francheska, I certainly can't stop you.  Just keep the Whirtlestaff's threads clean, ok?


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooops sorry


----------



## Leif

As far as I know, you have nothing to be sorry for.

YET!


----------



## Leif

I thought there'd be a lot more 'touchy-feely' elf girly stuff going on today.  When is Xavier going to introduce Francheska to Tylara?  

And I guess we'd better get this show back on the road or else Kerlan is liable to have an aneurysm!  Lord Kyle awaits! (with moolah for the wizards, no less!)


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> I thought there'd be a lot more 'touchy-feely' elf girly stuff going on today.  When is Xavier going to introduce Francheska to Tylara?
> 
> And I guess we'd better get this show back on the road or else Kerlan is liable to have an aneurysm!  Lord Kyle awaits! (with moolah for the wizards, no less!)




Yeah, is Scotley on spring break or something?


----------



## renau1g

Sorry for that, I got super-swamped this morning, plus a kids doctor's appointment. (Immunization's aren't fun).

I'm back in the saddle and will post IC soon.


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> Yeah, is Scotley on spring break or something?



I think I got email from him this morning, but that doesn't necessarily mean that he's not.  Honestly, I have no idea.



renau1g said:


> Sorry for that, I got super-swamped this morning, plus a kids doctor's appointment. (Immunization's aren't fun).
> 
> I'm back in the saddle and will post IC soon.



Not a problem.  And don't worry, he/she will forgive you when he/she is 16, provided that you're buying a car!


----------



## renau1g

Not he/she ...them... twin boys, I'm thinking I won't have money for 2 cars, that is unless Chrysler keeps up the buy 1 car get 1 free deal.


----------



## Scott DeWar

wow, that has to be a handful! My brother and I were bad enough!


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Not he/she ...them... twin boys, I'm thinking I won't have money for 2 cars, that is unless Chrysler keeps up the buy 1 car get 1 free deal.



Wow, well congrats, papa!



Scott DeWar said:


> wow, that has to be a handful! My brother and I were bad enough!



You're a TWIN?  You mean.... there are... TWO of you???


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> You're a TWIN?  You mean.... there are... TWO of you???




fear not my exciteable friend. he is not my twin, just a fellow hell raiser that helped me to give my mother a nervous breakdown. he is 18 or so months older then me and we were two brothers that despite the age and size difference, we were very much alike. we would finish each others sentences, think very much alike in many things, drive my sister in law nuts with our similarities (this part i like the most) in personalities and various other quarks.

our voices are just enough alike our two sisters cant tell us apart. several aunts and uncls are that way too. but of coulse we cant pull that over on mom.


----------



## Leif

Ok, so you may not be a twin, but it still sounds like there are two of you, and that's just as bad.


----------



## Leif

FYI:  Xavier's 'Fey Heritage' feat means that somewhere in his family history there's "an elf in the woodshed," or something.  Francheska wanted to be descended from that "woodshed elf" for some reason.  I figure that all of the players know this, but I just couldn't resist the opportunity to make a post about "woodshed elves."  Sorry.


----------



## renau1g

We try very hard to forget about that part of our past, if only certain extraplanar beings didn't keep rubbing our face in it ;0


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> We try very hard to forget about that part of our past, if only certain extraplanar beings didn't keep rubbing our face in it ;0



Or, maybe --

We _could_ say that Xavier and Francheska both have the same Brownie ancestor in the woodshed, and that ancestor is Manny's dirty old, horny grandpa or something. 

Poor Capizzio! He's _only_ 100% human!


----------



## renau1g

Nice... it would be an interesting revelation for our PC's to find out... poor Capizzio is right *curse you pureblood*


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Ok, so you may not be a twin, but it still sounds like there are two of you, and that's just as bad.




My sister in law would agree with you whole heartedly about that being a bad thing. we just about drove that poor woman nuts when i visited last year!!

Now. what waw it that capizzio might have been right about? the well being an access to the under ground area beneath the fort?


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> My sister in law would agree with you whole heartedly about that being a bad thing. we just about drove that poor woman nuts when i visited last year!!
> 
> Now. what waw it that capizzio might have been right about? the well being an access to the under ground area beneath the fort?



Yeah, I think so, but it's hard to say for sure, since I don't recall the exact context of the conversation.


----------



## Leif

Kerlan, since you're the unofficial historian for this game, could you please refresh my memory as to the exact agreed-upon price for clearing out the keep? (Preferably with a link to the post with the actual price?)


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> Kerlan, since you're the unofficial historian for this game, could you please refresh my memory as to the exact agreed-upon price for clearing out the keep? (Preferably with a link to the post with the actual price?)



How did this happen? It's not like I come up with quotes and links all the time. Those things aren't easy to find. It's not like I can just pull them out of my pocket. Wait ... What's this? Huh. Maybe I can. Is this what you're looking for? 


Leif said:


> "I will go as high as 300 gp for each one of you, plus, when the keep is restored to me, you are welcome there whenever you wish, and I will keep a place set aside for your exclusive use."


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> How did this happen? It's not like I come up with quotes and links all the time. Those things aren't easy to find. It's not like I can just pull them out of my pocket. Wait ... What's this? Huh. Maybe I can. Is this what you're looking for?



HEHEHE, thanks, Kerlan!  I knew you had it in you!


----------



## renau1g

Give the man some XP!


----------



## Scott DeWar

yeah, enough to have him makee something for himself!


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Give the man some XP!



Yeah, I would, but I can't right now.  Several of us can do it, though, we'll just have to give the xp for different posts by Kerlan.


----------



## renau1g

No you misunderstand, I meant some crafting XP, like Scott mentioned


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> No you misunderstand, I meant some crafting XP, like Scott mentioned



DeWar or Scotley??  I guess you mean DeWar.  As I recall, I was pretty generous with XP for the characters so far.  It goes against my "Hard-*ss DM ature" to award more XP just for levelling-up, which is all that you have done since the last award.  Now, reporting back to Lord Kyle will complete your mission for him, and officially end that portion of the 'story,' so any award of XP associated with that will be made once you have passed that 'milestone,' so to speak.  Francheska probably shouldn't receive any of those XP, though, so she'll already be starting out in the hole.  Hmmm, what to do, what to do??  Ahhh, I'll figure it out someday!


----------



## Scott DeWar

do you know about crafting points Leif?


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> do you know about crafting points Leif?



If by 'crafting points' you mean experience points to spend on crafting magic items, then you should have some to spend already with no adverse consequences, don't you?

If you mean something else by 'crafting points' then I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ah, Yes I do mean something entirely else. in teh book: unearthed arcana on page 97 is a different way of doing things that takes the time factor in a different take. If you are interested, check it out and then we can talk, maybe?


----------



## KerlanRayne

Scott DeWar said:


> in teh book: unearthed arcana on page 97 is a different way of doing things that takes the time factor in a different take.



Oh, are you talking about THIS? It looks interesting. You still have to pay the Gold and XP costs, but you can cut out the time taken to craft items.


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> Oh, are you talking about THIS? It looks interesting. You still have to pay the Gold and XP costs, but you can cut out the time taken to craft items.






Scott DeWar said:


> ah, Yes I do mean something entirely else. in teh book: unearthed arcana on page 97 is a different way of doing things that takes the time factor in a different take. If you are interested, check it out and then we can talk, maybe?




Ok, it looks interesting, but I'm not sure it's something that I want to use in this game.  Since you're all wizards, everyone has the potential to spend time crafting items, so the stated reasons for the rule don't really apply here, do they?  That said, I'll have to give it some thought, but my initial thought is to use the regular rules.


----------



## Leif

Rollin', rollin', rollin', keep dem wizards rolllin'......

[yeeeee hawww! Head 'em up, move 'em out, ride 'em in, raw wiz!]


----------



## Scott DeWar

raw wiz? that sounds like something you need to seek medical attention for. serioulsly dude.


----------



## Leif

lmao!


----------



## renau1g

Maybe you should "conjure" up some sorta ointment Scott D.


----------



## Leif

I don't think I'm going to just passively let even Scott D. apply any "ointment" t me!  You'll have a fight on your hands if you come at me with ointment.


----------



## renau1g

Good thing Xavier's not an enchanter any more


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> I don't think I'm going to just passively let even Scott D. apply any "ointment" t me!  You'll have a fight on your hands if you come at me with ointment.




I wouldn't touch you with an eleven foot pole, much less a ten foot pole! so there will be no fight! you will have to conjure up your own ointment and apply it you self. and that is that.



renau1g said:


> Good thing Xavier's not an enchanter any more




hmmm there is that. good thing that he isn't taht any more.

on a side note: what do you think of adopting the pathfinder rule reguarding the ex cost of making magiic item? (5 gp extra per xp soulda spent) it would help to keep all of us at the same xp level, right?


----------



## Scotley

Any ointment application should be done with a 'ranged touch' don't you think?


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Any ointment application should be done with a 'ranged touch' don't you think?






Scott DeWar said:


> I wouldn't touch you with an eleven foot pole, much less a ten foot pole! so there will be no fight! you will have to conjure up your own ointment and apply it you self. and that is that.
> 
> on a side note: what do you think of adopting the pathfinder rule reguarding the ex cost of making magiic item? (5 gp extra per xp soulda spent) it would help to keep all of us at the same xp level, right?



Re: ointment application --  Ranged touch is out!  I'll do it my dang self if necessary, as Herr Dewar said.   No offense intended, but I don't even want him touching me in that way even from a distance!  Now, his buxom blonde assistant is a completely different matter... 

Re:  Pathfinder crafting rules --  Let's keep it as D&D 3.5 rules only for now, thanks.   We'll just see how it goes for now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

re buxum blond: sorry, aint got one of those. i mean i am reallly sory, like i wish i . . . never mind. ahem.

re: pathfinder magic item creation alternate rules

[jedi formidable mental powers] why not use the pathfinder rules. you are going to convert to pathfinder eventually. this will help you be a better dm. it would be so much easier for al [/jedi formidable mental powers]


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> re buxum blond: sorry, aint got one of those. i mean i am reallly sory, like i wish i . . . never mind. ahem.



Don't we all.  (Except those fortunate enough to have one already, that is.)


ScottDeWar said:


> re: pathfinder magic item creation alternate rules
> [jedi formidable mental powers] why not use the pathfinder rules. you are going to convert to pathfinder eventually. this will help you be a better dm. it would be so much easier for al [/jedi formidable mental powers]



Ahh, Padawan, I am not susceptible to your nascent powers!  I am, however, encouraged by your progress!  You have progressed very far in such a short time, and you should be able to easily control the minds of virtually any bovine in very short order, say after only 1-2 more years of intensive study!


			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> I decided to take advantage of the offer to change up characters, and made some changes to Manny. Most significant is that I switched his Rogue level for a Sorcerer level.
> 
> This of course resulted in a cascade of other changes. New version has now replaced the old in the original post (#3, I think).
> 
> Leif
> Thanks for the XP - I guess you made the circuit and were able to start over at the beginning!
> The new improved Manny is definitely the cutest on the block now (switched his DEX and CHA scores to make him a better sorcerer). He's also the scariest - check out his Intimidate bonus! A scary as hell 15" bundle of joy!



You can grant additional xp to those you have already awarded after you give out a total of 50 points, so I have, indeed, done that several times over now.  I have a thread posted about this, that has some good comments from two of our esteemed Moderators in it.  I tried to locate the thread, but was unable to do so, unfortunately.  It's in the Talking the Talk Forum, somewhere, or at least, it was.

Basically, they recommend giving points for anything you like about a post, whether it's the content itself, someone's avatar or username, or basically anything else that you find attractive about the post or poster.


----------



## Leif

Mowgli, and other interested parties:

Take a look at this thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/241442-how-do-i-earn-more-xp.html#post4476094


----------



## Leif

Mowgli,

For once, ENWorld is working better than Yahoo for me!  My computer at work is screwy, and while I can see your emails, I can't reply to them, nor can I open the .pdf.  So all of that will have to wait until tonight.  But I'll answer what I remember here:

Thanks for everything you've done for/with/to Houwlou!  I'm ready to play him  and smite some gnolls and undead!  (Houwlou can smell their gas from a mile away!)

Let's say Houwlou is 5'10" 165#.  Languages -- I assume he gets Olcan and Common for free?  Additional languages, I'm not sure how many he gets, bit the first one will be Gnoll, second elvish,  third a foreign human tongue if we have one in the world that's in fairly wide usage.

***

I haven't looked at Aimhirghin's use of an action point in the game yet, but my understanding is that spending an action point either gives you ONE extra standard action in a round, so you can, for example, take 3 standard actions, 3 move actions, one move and two attacks, or cast a full round spell and take a move.  I think that is right, but we'd better ask our resident 4E expert, renau1g, just to be sure.  I do know that is you don't use your action points, then you lose them, but you also gain new ones at each "milestone," so, typically, a character will have one action point to use in nearly every encounter.  

If you guys irritate me as badly as I think you might, I may start giving the monsters action points, too!  j/k


----------



## Leif

Mowgli (again!) and Scott DeWar and anyone else interested in pathfinder rpg:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...-5-pathfinder-same-different.html#post4733056


----------



## Scott DeWar

what are these action points i am reading about?

by the way, i now understand what exp you are talking about. heh.*smacks head*


----------



## Leif

Action Points:  Your character can spend an action point to take an additional action in a round.  Action points are gained every time your characters completes a 'milestone,' which, the rules say, should occur every few encounters at least.  But wait!  This is a 4E topic and you LOATHE AND DESPISE 4E!!!  Cross-out this post!


----------



## renau1g

4e rocks and rolls sweet Suzie...


----------



## Leif

Does anybody besides me get the message that the system is updating dst settings every single time that they log onto ENWorld??  It wa fine for a week or so, but it's really annoying now.

BTW, who, oh who, is this Sweet Suzie???  And why is she so sweet, anyway?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Leif said:


> so you can, for example, take 3 standard actions, 3 move actions, one move and two attacks, or cast a full round spell and take a move.




That's my reading as well, but I _think_ you only get one standard action (2 w/ an action point) per round (pg. 268 of the PH has the relevant info).


----------



## Leif

Yeah, you're right.  You normally get :
1 standard
1 move
1 minor
plus as many free actions as you want, within reason.  An action point gives you another standard action.   (see PH p. 269)


----------



## Scott DeWar

so all this discussion is for a 4.x erd ruleing (where 4.x smells as sweet as rotton skunk cabbage) ? in other words, this does not pertain to this game? and I should totally ignore the stinky rotton skunk cabbage . . . er, i mean the 4.x game info?


----------



## Lou

It was just a test to see if you were following along....


----------



## Scott DeWar

did i pass?


----------



## renau1g

Scott DeWar said:


> so all this discussion is for a 4.x erd ruleing (where 4.x smells as sweet as rotton skunk cabbage) ? in other words, this does not pertain to this game? and I should totally ignore the stinky rotton skunk cabbage . . . er, i mean the 4.x game info?




Ummm... didn't you get the memo. We're discussing it because we're all switching over to 4e. Get your encounter powers read my friend, because here we come 

Leif - Sweet Suzie is a nickname we used to use for one of the players I used to game with. He would always say "My PC does XYZ" and then stare at you waiting for the response. (i.e. "I stab the orc"). So...actually I'm not sure where the name came from, but one day the DM said. "Ok, roll the dice then Sweet Suzie..." and the rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## Leif

Don't worry too much, DeWar, I and several others in this thread at least are not intending to convert to 4E totally.  We will still move forward with Pathfinder.  But, heck, you and renau1g both know this because you're both in Mowgli's Pathfinder game!  What's up with that, renau1g?  Are you just trying to cause trouble?  Damn Canadians!  Just because they make some fairly decent beer, occasionally, they think they can just do anything they want.


----------



## renau1g

Just trying to stir the pot...of Maple Syrup... mmmm I love real Maple Syrup....


----------



## Leif

So what's the plan now for the wizards?  Is it time to do some crafting for awhile, or would you prefer to set off after the orcs or takle Boris's situation?


----------



## KerlanRayne

Does anyone have a list of the 'loot' we got from the keep? We need to figure out how much money we each have available.


----------



## Leif

I'm not even sure if we have had an 'official' loot keeper since rossrebailey left the game.  That might be a nice thing to have, if we have a volunteer handy?  Sounds like a job for either Lou or Xavier, since they are the most recent to join or re-join.  I say we fling them into the arena to fight it out.


----------



## renau1g

Well... I definitely don't mind assisting in the future, but I don't have any idea of the past adventure amounts (and don't really have the time to comb through the couple hundred posts ).

Our gracious DM could just give us all the loot from the keep and we could go from there.


----------



## Leif

Wellll, since you called me Gracious like a good little suck-up, I guess I will do that this time.    Really, I was hoping that someone already had it somewhere, but I can do it tonight, I'm just not sure how far back to go?  I know you need the treasure from the cube and the dungeon under the keep, but you've already doled out everything before that, haven't you?

But, really, renau1g, I was talking about in the future.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> I know you need the treasure from the cube and the dungeon under the keep, but you've already doled out everything before that, haven't you?



Not really, we passed out a few potions for the short term but that's about it. Here's what I found while combing through the posts: 

Starting XP: 8,000 / Starting Money: 5,400 gp

*'Loot'*
Ogres: 6,000 cp, 100 sp, and 100 gp
Hobgoblin Keep: 
 • Magical Falcion (? gp), Ghost Touch Short Sword (? gp)
 • Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds (CL3), Bull's Strength (CL3), Cure Light Wounds (CL3)
 • Unknown scroll of 2 Arcane spells and Unknown Potion from Sorceress
 • 625 pp, 8,272 gp, 8,900 sp
 • Ioun Stone: Charisma +2 (8,000 gp)
 • Wand: Lesser Globe of Invulnerability (CL7, 7 Charges, 2,940 gp)
 • Gold Scepter (? gp), Gold Necklace (650gp)
 • Chain shirt, 2 Heavy wooden shields, Halfspear, Splint mail
 • 300 gp payment
Current Experience: 11,494 xp

Did I miss anything? I'm not saying I will track it from now on, but someone else can take over from here.


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> Did I miss anything?



Are you asking ME???  I'll have to check tonight.  But I was SURE that you already passed out the treasure from the ogres, if not also some from the keep, too.


----------



## renau1g

Well with Manny 'becoming' a sorceror, I think the best fit for the Ioun Stone is him (unless we'd be better served selling it and splitting up the 4k?)


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am ok with manny getting the ioun stone, but if cappizzio ever expects to find a woman, he may need it.

For the swag list maybe a post in the rg thread and then post a link in post 1 of the rg thread?


----------



## Leif

Maybe Manny will let Capizzio borrow it if/when he has a hot date? 

Or even sees a hot prospect?


----------



## Scott DeWar

more like if


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

renau1g said:


> Well with Manny 'becoming' a sorceror, I think the best fit for the Ioun Stone is him (unless we'd be better served selling it and splitting up the 4k?)




A very generous offer, and one I'll surely take you up on, if it's OK with the rest of the party. And Manny will be more than happy to let Cap borrow it for his next date (fully anticipating that said date will come about a century after the long lived Brownie is in his grave ).

As to plans for the immediate future, Manny's up for anything the party wants to do - he's having a blast being away from the Academy (where he's been pretty much cooped up - other than the occasional foray into town for supplies - for the last 250 years or so).


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> (fully anticipating that said date will come about a century after the long lived Brownie is in his grave).



Ouch!  I thought Brownies were most often warm?  But it doesn't get much colder than that remark!


----------



## Scott DeWar

depending on the lock on the door at boris' inn, I just might need some help from manny to open it...i took a 20 for a total of 31, so, we will see....


----------



## Leif

I think you need to check the IC thread, SD.


----------



## KerlanRayne

So what about the unknown items we found? What are the two unknown arcane scrolls and the unknown potion? How much is the Gold Scepter worth? I realize that the swords will probably have to be identified to know more.


----------



## Leif

I guess you need to check those items out more carefully.  Sounds to me like a _Read Magic_ spell is in order.  And either an Appraise skill check or a trip to a jewel merchant for a price for the scepter.  (But you haven't even detected for magic on it, have you?)


----------



## renau1g

Well, should we do it before or after we enter the dangerours door?


----------



## Leif

Oh, I don't know.  Let's see, you've just picked the lock on the Mysterious Door that's been scaring poor Boris to death since he disvovered it, and you're all ready to open it up.  Hmmm,  let me think -  go through the door and find out if there's anything for him to be scared of, or take a spur of the moment shopping trip while Boris sweats bullets and hides in his closet?  What do you think?  No, what do you _really_ think?


----------



## renau1g

Well... I think it would be fun to make Boris wait, but I s'pose Xavier isn't quite the sadistic jerk that I am..


----------



## Leif

Awwww, hell, man, go for it!


----------



## Scott DeWar

lets look at the mysterious door first, then plan what we need to do about it and then visit the jewler or ask capi for an appraisal, then do some identifying and then go attack the monsters in the basement!


----------



## Leif

Hehe, too late!  You're already through the door and down the passage!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Can you take 10 (or 20) on checks where failure means damage or inability to retry the check?


----------



## KerlanRayne

Mowgli said:


> Can you take 10 (or 20) on checks where failure means damage or inability to retry the check?



You can take 10 but not 20. 







> When your character is not being threatened or distracted, you may choose to take 10.
> 
> When you have plenty of time (generally 2 minutes for a skill that can normally be checked in 1 round, one full-round action, or one standard action), you are faced with no threats or distractions, and the skill being attempted carries no penalties for failure, you can take 20.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Ah. For some reason, I find the whole notion a little disturbing. Maybe it's because it seems to lessen the importance of skills and I've always been a proponent of moving toward a skill based system.

Or maybe it's because I have a problem with the whole idea of 'when failure carries a penalty.' Doesn't failure carry a penalty by definition? _You don't get to do whatever you were trying to do._

Not trying to argue with the rules, just 'typing out loud' and trying to get my head around something that doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Scotley

I think there are a couple of good reasons for taking 10 and taking 20. They are different. You take 10 to represent the easy things that any reasonably skilled person should be able to do. If you are a true master of the skill +20 or better then when taking 10 you can do even really hard stuff (DC30 or better) with ease. Makes sense. If you have little or no skill say less than 5, then even moderately difficult stuff DC15 or better is out of reach. Makes sense too. 

Taking 20 is a little different. If you have plenty of time to kill then eventually you should be able to accomplish even fairly hard things if you have some skill. Again that makes sense. If there is a decent chance you could get hurt doing it then it no longer makes sense that you should be able to keep at it until you succeed. Presumably that's where you get hurt before you succeed. Thus the limit on 'when failure carries a penalty'. At least that's the way I understand it. 

The idea has grown with 4e into skill challenges--now taking 10 or 20 isn't enough. It actually makes skills more important which you may like. Now it takes multiple successes often with more than one person and skill to succeed on something important. If you screw up too many times then there is no chance of success. Taking ten grew into passive perception checks and knowledge checks. Instead of a roll the assumption is that anyone with a certain level of skill is automatically going to succeed. Which isn't a bad assumption, but it also has an important advantage of speeding things up from a purely mechanical stand point.


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> Ah. For some reason, I find the whole notion a little disturbing. Maybe it's because it seems to lessen the importance of skills and I've always been a proponent of moving toward a skill based system.
> 
> Not trying to argue with the rules, just 'typing out loud' and trying to get my head around something that doesn't make much sense to me.



I agree.  And please quit typing so loud? 



Scotley said:


> I think there are a couple of good reasons for taking 10 and taking 20. They are different. You take 10 to represent the easy things that any reasonably skilled person should be able to do. If you are a true master of the skill +20 or better then when taking 10 you can do even really hard stuff (DC30 or better) with ease. Makes sense. If you have little or no skill say less than 5, then even moderately difficult stuff DC15 or better is out of reach. Makes sense too.
> 
> Taking 20 is a little different. If you have plenty of time to kill then eventually you should be able to accomplish even fairly hard things if you have some skill. Again that makes sense. If there is a decent chance you could get hurt doing it then it no longer makes sense that you should be able to keep at it until you succeed. Presumably that's where you get hurt before you succeed. Thus the limit on 'when failure carries a penalty'. At least that's the way I understand it.
> 
> The idea has grown with 4e into skill challenges--now taking 10 or 20 isn't enough. It actually makes skills more important which you may like. Now it takes multiple successes often with more than one person and skill to succeed on something important. If you screw up too many times then there is no chance of success. Taking ten grew into passive perception checks and knowledge checks. Instead of a roll the assumption is that anyone with a certain level of skill is automatically going to succeed. Which isn't a bad assumption, but it also has an important advantage of speeding things up from a purely mechanical stand point.



....uh, yeah, what the Rules Guru said.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Makes sense, I guess . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar

imagine if yoou will, your mom. she had eyes in the back of her head, or you could say she could take a 10 on spot and listen to know exactly what yoou were doing. thus passive listening.


----------



## Leif

DeWar, got your pm, and life is pretty okay!


----------



## Scott DeWar

good...got to keep an eye on  you mad geniuses. sometimes you wont admitt to being down. on a side note: 

what effect would profession arceology have on digging through a fallen tunnel?


----------



## Leif

"mad geniuses"?  Don't you mean, 'moderately eccentric dumbasses'? 

Profession (Archaeologist) would, I think, be less applicable than Craft (Ditchdigger), unless you want to sift through all the dirt looking for lost coins and other 'artifacts.'   Seriously, I'll allow it to cut the time in half and also allow your skill to let you handle placement of the removed earth and rubble so that it does not get in the way of the passage too much.  Will that work?  (Good thinking!  I hadn't even considered that, I'm sorry to say.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> "mad geniuses"?  Don't you mean, 'moderately eccentric dumbasses'?
> 
> Profession (Archaeologist) would, I think, be less applicable than Craft (Ditchdigger), unless you want to sift through all the dirt looking for lost coins and other 'artifacts.'   Seriously, I'll allow it to cut the time in half and also allow your skill to let you handle placement of the removed earth and rubble so that it does not get in the way of the passage too much.  Will that work?  (Good thinking!  I hadn't even considered that, I'm sorry to say.)



well, I don't know you personally, so i don't have the right to call you a dumbass. 

I had questioned my choice of 'profession' this whole time wondering when i would be able to use it, and i was hit with an epithany this morning about the blockage. 

But for now, it is best to explore the areas we can see before opening an area we cant with who knows what behind us....


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> "mad geniuses"? Don't you mean, 'moderately eccentric dumbasses'?




I like that!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> well, I don't know you personally, so i don't have the right to call you a dumbass.
> 
> I had questioned my choice of 'profession' this whole time wondering when i would be able to use it, and i was hit with an epithany this morning about the blockage.
> 
> But for now, it is best to explore the areas we can see before opening an area we cant with who knows what behind us....



Yeah, very creative, too, I thought!


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> I like that!



I'm glad somebody does.  We dumbasses aren't too crazy about it, let me tell you.


----------



## Leif

I offer, for your temporary amusement (hopefully), the link to a discussion that I horned in on recently.  This guy was complaining about ENWorlders having a habit of making posts about their health status.  Generally, I think they only do so when it may affect their POSTING status, but evidently he didn't get that memo, either.  Anyway, my post is #10, and I believe it to be a good example of the old adage: 'If you can't dazzle them with dexterity, baffle them with b.s.'  I'll leave it to your reasoned, wizardly intelligence to discern the true, underlying import of my message.   And Morrus has a very pithy and hilarious post in this thread, that you won't want to miss!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/252411-out-game-health-related-posts-general-rpg-discussions.html


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> I'm glad somebody does.  We dumbasses aren't too crazy about it, let me tell you.




[sblock=Leif]I still think you Rhodes scholors are a bunc of mad geniuses trying to take over the world!!! (picture pinky and the brain) [/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=Leif]I still think you Rhodes scholors are a bunc of mad geniuses trying to take over the world!!! (picture pinky and the brain) [/sblock]



[sblock=DeWar]I am very far from being a Rhodes Scholar.  It is flattering to be mistaken for one though! , ty[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> [sblock=DeWar]I am very far from being a Rhodes Scholar.  It is flattering to be mistaken for one though! , ty[/sblock]



 somhow i doubt the distance you claim


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> somhow i doubt the distance you claim



Well, you know how we men are when estimating LENGTHS of things.....


----------



## Scott DeWar

this train of thought is hereby derailed.


----------



## Leif

That's unquestionably for the best.


----------



## Leif

*Cloaker Bonus XP*

My first thought was to just give a bonus to Kerlan and Xavier.  Then I remembered that they wouldn't have been able to perform their excellent and wise maneuvers if they had not been concealed by the _Invisibility_ spell.  Since that involves another character, I think(?), and that makes half the party involved, I decided to just give a bonus to the whole group!

For Splendid Creativity and Original Solutions everyone is hereby awarded bonus xp in the amount of 450 xp.


----------



## Leif

Will somebody kindly do me a favor and clue me in as to your new xp total?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I have us at 11769.


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> I have us at 11769.



Wow.  6th level here we come!  In a couple of months maybe.....


----------



## KerlanRayne

KerlanRayne said:


> Leif said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you need the treasure from the cube and the dungeon under the keep, but you've already doled out everything before that, haven't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, we passed out a few potions for the short term but that's about it. Here's what I found while combing through the posts:
> 
> Starting XP: 8,000 / Starting Money: 5,400 gp
> 
> *'Loot'*
> Ogres: 6,000 cp, 100 sp, and 100 gp
> Hobgoblin Keep:
> • Magical Falcion (? gp), Ghost Touch Short Sword (? gp)
> • Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds (CL3), Bull's Strength (CL3), Cure Light Wounds (CL3)
> • Unknown scroll of 2 Arcane spells and Unknown Potion from Sorceress
> • 625 pp, 8,272 gp, 8,900 sp
> • Ioun Stone: Charisma +2 (8,000 gp)
> • Wand: Lesser Globe of Invulnerability (CL7, 7 Charges, 2,940 gp)
> • Gold Scepter (? gp), Gold Necklace (650gp)
> • Chain shirt, 2 Heavy wooden shields, Halfspear, Splint mail
> • 300 gp payment
> Current Experience: 11,494 xp
> 
> Did I miss anything? I'm not saying I will track it from now on, but someone else can take over from here.
Click to expand...


Did you check this stuff? You said there was something from the Cube, is that right? Also with the recent +450 xp, I have us at 11,944 xp. What does everyone else have?


----------



## Leif

The cube had 13cp, 2sp, 14gp, and a garnet (150gp).

Uela, the Goblin sorceress under the keep had 45pp.

The 'Secret Treasure Room' in the caves under the keep had the treasure belonging to the ghost, Vordek, which is 6,750sp, 532cgp, and a gold bracelet (250gp).

That should do it, I think.


----------



## Scott DeWar

sure! 11944! that is what i got! uh huh!


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> For the ENTIRE battle for the Hobgoblin keep so far, from the slipping over the wall, to the interrogation of the kobold slaves, to battling all of the hobgoblins, the Wizards are hereby awarded:  2,040 xp each, which when added to the previous total of 9,054 xp means that everyone* has a new total of: 11,094 xp





Leif said:


> Oh, yeah, for the attempt on the gelatinous cube, everyone gets 175 x.p.





Leif said:


> For what you did against the cube already, everybody can take another 225 x.p.





Leif said:


> For Splendid Creativity and Original Solutions everyone is hereby awarded bonus xp in the amount of 450 xp.



11,094 + 175 + 225 + 450 = 11,944 xp


----------



## renau1g

Scott DeWar said:


> sure! 11944! that is what i got! uh huh!




Indeed


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I stand corrected! But even though I'm standing, I'm still shorter than a Dwarf sitting down!

I'll take the 11,944 of course! (That puts us a week or two closer to 6th).


----------



## Leif

Dang, Kerlan, I can't get away with ANYTHING with you around, can I? 

I've really got to stop being so danged nice to you guys.  Hmmm, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh, butere is nothing wrong with being nice to us, i wont object to you being nice to us at all!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> oh, butere is nothing wrong with being nice to us, i wont object to you being nice to us at all!



Thanks.    I was SOOO worried about that, too.

Since you need 15,000 xp to make 6th level, it'll probably still be awhile, and at the glacial speed of play-by-post games, that may take a LONNG while to pass.  So, I guess what I'm saying is that it's good that I've given you as much as I have so that we can keep the rate of progression to a resonably comfortable pace, real-time.  (So as, hopefully, to reduce player dissatisfaction and boredom, as well as DM-stifling.)


----------



## Leif

*Pathfinder pdfs on 35%-off sale!*

For everyone who likes the Pathfinder Adventure Paths, their world, and even Pathfinder rpg, Paizo has recently made this announcement:



			
				Paizo said:
			
		

> We at Paizo Publishing understand how important PDFs have become to most roleplaying gamers. We know that PDFs allow you to easily carry around a large library of books on your laptop, PDA, or cell phone. We know that PDFs are great for searching for that piece of obscure information. We know that PDFs are a great way to keep out-of-print products available. And we know that PDFs provide a great way to check out new products.
> 
> At paizo.com, most of the roleplaying books we publish are available in both print and PDF editions. We take pride in the high quality of our PDFs and think that they are some of the best in the industry. And we would love to show you how cool they are by allowing you to buy our Pathfinder PDFs for 35% off the regular retail price through the end of April. This offer includes Pathfinder Adventure Path PDFs, Pathfinder Modules PDFs, Pathfinder Chronicles PDFs, Pathfinder Companion PDFs, and Pathfinder Society Scenario PDFs.
> 
> Just add the Pathfinder PDFs you would like to buy into your cart, and when you are checking out, type the promotional code "PDFLove" in the appropriate box. The 35% discount will be applied to your Pathfinder PDFs at that point. You can use this code as many times as you like until the end of April, and feel free to share this code with your friends.


----------



## renau1g

Leif said:


> For everyone who likes the Pathfinder Adventure Paths, their world, and even Pathfinder rpg, Paizo has recently made this announcement:




Take that WOTC... I can't believe their move to cancel all .pdf's... I might need to switch back to 3.5 & Paizo... I have all my books in pdf, I only own the core 3 in hardcover. Not sure their rationale for this, it won't combat pirating as people can just scan and pdf the physical copy. I guess it'll get rid of the indexed copies available. Sigh...


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> I might need to switch back to 3.5 & Paizo...



Or you could do what I do and play BOTH! (3.5/Pathfinder AND 4.0, that is.)   Like I've said before, why limit your opportunities to play just because of a stupid thing like rules?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Argh! they be not rules maties, more of a guidline actually...


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey all, swag list is here:

 ye olde list of loot and treasure, fully refrenced and documented, argh!


----------



## Leif

FYI:  Both the magical falchion and the ghost-touch short sword have +1 enchantments.

Don't ask me why I"m telling you this for free!


----------



## KerlanRayne

Scott DeWar said:


> hey all, swag list is here:
> 
> ye olde list of loot and treasure, fully refrenced and documented, argh!



Don't forget about this: 







Leif said:


> The cube had 13cp, 2sp, 14gp, and a garnet (150gp).
> 
> Uela, the Goblin sorceress under the keep had 45pp.
> 
> The 'Secret Treasure Room' in the caves under the keep had the treasure belonging to the ghost, Vordek, which is 6,750sp, 532cgp, and a gold bracelet (250gp).
> 
> That should do it, I think.



And Leif, is that 532 gp or cp?

Also, how are we going to divide up the loot? Will magic items count against the money we get? For example if Manny gets the Ioun Stone (an 8,000 gp item) will he be able to get anything else? It doesn't seem to balance out well.


----------



## Leif

Good question, Kerlan!  I had to look it up to find out.  It's 532 gp.

And the idea of offsetting magic items against monetary treasure is a matter that is wholly in the realm of the players to decide.  So DEAL with it!


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne in IC thread said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm not sure how detailed the map is, but maybe you could scan it and just erase the parts we don't know about yet.



No, that's an awful lot of trouble for very little dungeon.  You've almost explored all there is, so there's really not much point in doing that now.


----------



## renau1g

KerlanRayne said:


> Don't forget about this: And Leif, is that 532 gp or cp?
> 
> Also, how are we going to divide up the loot? Will magic items count against the money we get? For example if Manny gets the Ioun Stone (an 8,000 gp item) will he be able to get anything else? It doesn't seem to balance out well.




Well my thoughts (I'm assuming Xavier's as well) are that right now there's not really anyone to sell it to (unless i'm mistaken) and that Manny was the most obvious user of the item with his class choice. I would only place the value of the item at 4k, because that's all we'd get in selling it if we decide to count it as part of the distribution of wealth. That said, I don't mind if we include magic item choices in distribution of loot(assuming one PC essentially 'buys' the item from the group using part or all of their share of the loot).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Neither I nor Manny will be at all out of sorts if the Ioun Stone is counted for monetary value against Manny's share of the 'swag.'

For Manny's part, he's still wet behind the ears as a student/adventurer (most of his 250 years have been quite sheltered). This is new and exciting for him, and he's not acquisitive by nature. He's having a blast playing hero with his classmates.

For my part, it's not like I'm gonna be moving Manny to another game or using him in any context (as a player) other than this game with this group, so in a very real sense everything he has (whether gained pre-game or in-game) is a part of the 'party swag.'  He's not gonna take his toys and go somewhere else!

I might decide to use him (or the idea of him) as an NPC sometime, but then if I decide to do that I can pretty much give him whatever I want him to have anyway.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> No, that's an awful lot of trouble for very little dungeon.  You've almost explored all there is, so there's really not much point in doing that now.



No, I was talking about the partial Underdark map we just found. I doubt we have explored much of it yet.


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> No, I was talking about the partial Underdark map we just found. I doubt we have explored much of it yet.



Ahh, sorry.  Still, I can't really scan the thing because the map you found only shows a small portion of the Underdark map in the module, and it's not a terribly good map, anyway.  But, because it's so important, I'm going to have to make you a map of it anyway, so you _will_ be seeing it as soon as I can get one made.  (It will probably be a couple of days before I get one that I'm happy with?)

This module is turning out to be more work  than I thought a published adventure even _could_ be.  But I do think that it's a pretty cool set-up.


----------



## Scott DeWar

thanks for the update on the treasure. I for got that part of it. 

as for the idea of magic item value towards individual amouts gained, i would have to agree with the 50% market value idea, as has mentioned: that is all the party would have gotten in cash for it any way.

as for the map problem, I suggested you take the map of what we found (L.K.'s map) and scan it to electronic and e mail copies to us if the file is too big. Hotmail can take pictures and videos and my account is like 1% filled. no problem for any thing i get sent.


----------



## Leif

If you guys can hammer out a deal about the magic items that makes everyone happy, then that's great.  If anyone is NOT happy with the final deal, please let me know, ok?  (I've got a new DM spell that I want to try out:  _Crack Players' Heads Together_.)

About the map, DeWar, I'm just not going to show you the whole Underdark map for the module, period.  Kerlans' idea about obscuring the sensitive parts is not bad, but I'm just not terribly happy with the overall map.  I have an idea that I can do better, and I at least want to make an attempt at it.  It really shouldn't take that long to do, and with some decent luck I can at least make a good, healthy start on it tonight.  And it's not like you guys are going to go on an extended Underdark adventure right this minute, anyway.  You should at least go back topside in Pembrose and buy a few ham sandwiches to take on the trip!  (And maybe a couple bottles of beer?)


----------



## Leif

Edited the most recent Whirtlestaff'f Blog post today.


----------



## renau1g

Leif said:


> If you guys can hammer out a deal about the magic items that makes everyone happy, then that's great.  If anyone is NOT happy with the final deal, please let me know, ok?  (I've got a new DM spell that I want to try out:  _Crack Players' Heads Together_.)
> 
> About the map, DeWar, I'm just not going to show you the whole Underdark map for the module, period.  Kerlans' idea about obscuring the sensitive parts is not bad, but I'm just not terribly happy with the overall map.  I have an idea that I can do better, and I at least want to make an attempt at it.  It really shouldn't take that long to do, and with some decent luck I can at least make a good, healthy start on it tonight.  And it's not like you guys are going to go on an extended Underdark adventure right this minute, anyway.  You should at least go back topside in Pembrose and buy a few ham sandwiches to take on the trip!  (And maybe a couple bottles of beer?)




At least a couple of sandwiches, just in case we run into any hook horrors they might be hungry and I don't want to offer up myself as a tasty treat.


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> At least a couple of sandwiches, just in case we run into any hook horrors they might be hungry and I don't want to offer up myself as a tasty treat.



See?  renau1g is THINKING!!   But you've got to plan carefully, because if you give all your ham sandwiches to random hook horrors, then you still wind up with a 'grumbling belly.'  (Mowgli knows all about grumbling bellys!  "Grumblebelly" is what he called FreeXenon's character in Whirtlestaff's I; Grumblebelly was a Dwarf wizard, which I thought at the time was kind of a lame idea, but then I ended up making Bevin in Kinem's game.  Kinem has now graciously allowed Bevin to switch over lock, stock, and barrel to Beguiler, thank goodness.  Dwarf Enchanters just don't work very well when you spend most of your time fighting undead.)


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> Kinem has now graciously allowed Bevin to switch over lock, stock, and barrel to Beguiler, thank goodness.  Dwarf Enchanters just don't work very well when you spend most of your time fighting undead.)



So you went from Enchantment with a sprinkling of other kinds of spells to basically Enchantment and Illusion only? How is that going to help against undead? Seems to me that Beguiler would be even worse.


----------



## Leif

It's better mainly because the Beguiler is a spontaneous caster, so I can use any spell I know that fits a given situation.  Also, my spell list as a Beguiler also includes every wizard spell that I knew previously.  They were mostly all on the Beguiler list anyway, but that gave me a few goodies like _Burning Hands_.  Sadly, I never had _Magic Missile_.  I didn't choose that one because I wanted this character to be different, and my wizards ALWAYS use that spell.  Yeah, dead is different!  I found out the hard way that it's sometimes good to be different, IF YOU ONLY GO SO FAR with it.


----------



## renau1g

Like a gnome/halfling barbarian (in 3.5) with an 8 STR. They're different, but they sure do stink . I actually had someone roll up to a local gaming group with a gnome barbarian, 10 Str, 12 CON and seriously wanted to play this guy. We obliged and our group of 4 (incl. said gnome) had covered the 4 bases (tank, rogue, cleric, wizard). Unfortunately our tank went down pretty quickly after not hitting anything and the rest of the group fell shortly after.


----------



## Leif

dontcha just love a good, old-fashioned tpk? hehe


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> (I've got a new DM spell that I want to try out:  _Crack Players' Heads Together_.)



hey mo! nyuk nyuk nyuk!


> About the map, DeWar, I'm just not going to show you the whole Underdark map for the module, period.  Kerlans' idea about obscuring the sensitive parts is not bad, but I'm just not terribly happy with the overall map.




Darn. for got to use my formiddiable jedi mind powers on leif before i mad that suggestion



> I have an idea that I can do better, and I at least want to make an attempt at it.  It really shouldn't take that long to do, and with some decent luck I can at least make a good, healthy start on it tonight.  And it's not like you guys are going to go on an extended Underdark adventure right this minute, anyway.  You should at least go back topside in Pembrose and buy a few ham sandwiches to take on the trip!  (And maybe a couple bottles of beer?)




As for the beasties below, I figure they just need 
1) a good creamy and steamy hot Cappachino to warm their hearts

2) some Sumatra coffee with cream and sugar to get the chill edge of living in the cold environs  of the the underdark 

or 
3) a good BMT (Bacon , mutton and tomatoe. With mayonaise ...)


----------



## KerlanRayne

Scott DeWar said:


> 3) a good BMT (Bacon , mutton and tomatoe. With mayonaise ...)



3) _a nice MLT: a mutton, lettuce and tomato sandwich, where the mutton is nice and lean and the tomato is ripe. They're so perky, I love that._

Name That Quote!


----------



## Leif

If 'Moe' and the boys keep farting around in the dungeon, you guys are liable to miss lunch altogether!


----------



## Scott DeWar

KerlanRayne said:


> 3) _a nice MLT: a mutton, lettuce and tomato sandwich, where the mutton is nice and lean and the tomato is ripe. They're so perky, I love that._
> 
> Name That Quote!




first off, that is the quote i ment to make.

second it was spoken by miricle max, at his home when the dread pirate westly, er i mean roberts was mostly dead and Mircle max was trying to figure out why it was so important to keep on living. (true love!, or was it to blaith...)

good 'nuff?


----------



## Lou

Speaking of coffee, while we were in Tulsa last month, I picked up a couple of pounds of Cains Coffee beans.  If you have ever been to a hotel or convention in Tulsa, you have no doubt had Cains Coffee.  The coffee was reasonably proced and was as good as I remembered it.  It has a slightly nutty taste without being bitter.  Looking at the beans, they appear to be a mixture of about 90-95% Arabica and 5-10% Robusta beans.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think I has some of that when I was in a town in Northern ArKansas. I can't remember the name of the town quite yet, but i remember there was a church on 'turkey buzzard lane' or some such like that.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Scott DeWar said:


> first off, that is the quote i ment to make.
> 
> second it was spoken by miricle max, at his home when the dread pirate westly, er i mean roberts was mostly dead and Mircle max was trying to figure out why it was so important to keep on living. (true love!, or was it to blaith...)



DING DING DING! You are a winner! Rod, tell him what he's won! 
Rod: He's won a wonderful vacation to the Underdark. There you'll find amazingly dark caverns and creatures never seen before by man. Congratulations!


----------



## Scott DeWar

err, umm, can i take what is behind door number two?


----------



## Leif

NOPE!  You'll be spending ALL your remaining days gazing upon the glorious Underdark and trying to escape the myriad fearful monsters you'll doubtless find there!  ENJOY!!  [UD Map is up in IC thread, btw.]


----------



## Scott DeWar

*mommy!*


----------



## Leif

Mommy?  Isn't Capizzio an orphan???


----------



## Scott DeWar

even orphans can call for a mommy when the underdark is all they have to oive in for the rest of their natural lives.


----------



## Leif

Fair enough!


----------



## Scott DeWar

guys,

since it seams we may be heading back, i will have a complete swag list for the purpose of dividing treasure and such. then i reccommend that we get some time in for scroll and other magic item creation going if that is needed. i personally would like to get a magic holding divice for capi amongst other stuff.

I will be working on it to night.


----------



## Leif

On behalf of everyone, S. DeWar, THANK YOU for doing this!


----------



## renau1g

I just did (good ol' xp)


----------



## Leif

You just did WHAT??  Break wind?  Mighty noble of you to fess up like that.


----------



## Scott DeWar

he gave me an expirence point! thanks fellow coffee-oligist!


----------



## Scott DeWar

an up-date on the up-daate:

ok. last night went horribly as i got home from work late and yada yada.

today, i am refreshing my hungered self with some garlic chicken, so asa soon as i finish that, and posting, i will get back to the swag list. 

I count a total of 6 of us with frannie, right?


----------



## Leif

Six of you are on my list, anyway. 

There is a complete list on the Whirtlestaff's ENWorld blog, in case anyone ever needs it.

Tylara
Capizzio
Kerlan
Manny
Xavier
Francheska


----------



## Scott DeWar

there are some items that require a bit of clerification.

1) where is the falchion in the equipment list? Is it in the PHB?

2) there is a potion that came from the scorceress. what was it?

3) the scepter has never been appraised, you want us to do a roll on that?

4) what is a half speaar? a short spear?

5) what are the pluses of the magical falchion and the ghost touch short sword?

I just woke up from being asleep in the living room, so i think that is all of the questions, but not totally sure.

I will be checking later for answers.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> there are some items that require a bit of clerification.
> 1) where is the falchion in the equipment list? Is it in the PHB?
> 2) there is a potion that came from the scorceress. what was it?
> 3) the scepter has never been appraised, you want us to do a roll on that?
> 4) what is a half speaar? a short spear?
> 5) what are the pluses of the magical falchion and the ghost touch short sword?
> I just woke up from being asleep in the living room, so i think that is all of the questions, but not totally sure.
> I will be checking later for answers.



1- falchion is the very first weapon listed on the table on p.117, under two-handed melee weapons
2- The goblin soceress Uela had a potion of _Cure Moderate Wounds_ cl5, 2 doses
3-  what scepter?  where did you get it?
4- It says "half spear" but, yeah, it's a shortspear.
5- the falchion and the ghost touch shortsword are both +1 magical weapons.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

D&D 3.0 had both a half spear and a short spear. Both were simple melee weapons that could be thrown (range 20). The half spear was a Medium weapon that did 1d6, the short spear was a large weapon that did 1d8. In 3.5, the halfspear became a shortspear, the shortspear became a spear.

Interestingly (or maybe not so much) in 3.0 the longspear was a martial weapon but in 3.5 it is simple.


----------



## Leif

Thanks, Mowgli!  I never played 3.0, so I had no idea about any of that.  I barely ever played 2E at all, I pretty much went straight from AD&D (1E) to 3.5E.  (For those of you who do not already know this.  )


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I would have had no clue, except that I played a 3.0 Grugach Barbarian/Druid who used a half-spear.  When I converted him to 3.5 I just about went ape- crazy trying to find the half-spear in the new PH before I realized what had happened.


----------



## Leif

"ape-devil"??


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Yup. It's a here-to-fore unreached level of . . . well, whatever condition your reaching levels of!

(I had a patient once who told me I was driving him to the highest level of pissitivity, which I suppose would be just shy of ape-devil mad).


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> the highest level of pissitivity



Oh, that's a GOOD one!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> 1- falchion is the very first weapon listed on the table on p.117, under two-handed melee weapons
> 2- The goblin soceress Uela had a potion of _Cure Moderate Wounds_ cl5, 2 doses
> 3-  what scepter?  where did you get it?
> 4- It says "half spear" but, yeah, it's a shortspear.
> 5- the falchion and the ghost touch shortsword are both +1 magical weapons.



I will re-find the sceptor, unless Kerlan beats me to it. as for every thing else, nice items.

edit:

**How many glasses of wine can you get from a bottle of wine?**


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> I will re-find the sceptor, unless Kerlan beats me to it. as for every thing else, nice items.
> 
> edit:
> 
> **How many glasses of wine can you get from a bottle of wine?**




Depends on the glass. A typical bottle is 750 ml, which should be a little over 25 ounces US. So if you like 6 ounce glasses that's 4 and some dregs or if you like 8 ounce glasses that's 3 and some dregs. Or you could spill a little for Seder night and still have 3 or 4 full glasses.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> 3- what scepter? where did you get it?



Here it is.







Leif said:


> Kerlan pulls out 900 sp, 1400 gp, 50 pp, a gold scepter, a wand, and a small pink and green stone.



It's from the invisible chest.


----------



## Scott DeWar

that was in one of the secret rooms after capizzio had re-joined. i remember that now. it was a room near the secret exit to the outside.


----------



## Leif

Thanks, Kerlan (and Scott DeWar), found it!  The scepter is worth 450 gp.


----------



## Leif

*Question*

Guys, Scotley, Mowgli, Lou, Kerlan, renau1g, S.Dewar, I need your help:

Do I post to my games too often?  I just noticed that I've posted 3 or more times to the IC threads of both Whirtlestaff's and my 4e game today.  That's excessive, isn't it?  Auuughh!  What's wrong with me??!!  Is there some 12-step group that I can join as part of a recovery process?  RPGers Anonymous?  What's really sad is that I WANT to post to my threads MORE!  (Damn slow players! )


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

It's your game - post when you want, I say! However, your posts are somewhat limited naturally since there's only so much you can do without some PC action.


----------



## Lou

Do you feel like you post too often?  If you feel the need to post in-between player posts, then do it.


----------



## Leif

Thanks, guys, I don't feel so bad now.


----------



## Scotley

I'd be careful listening to those guys. They look like co-dependent enablers to me.


----------



## Leif

Hey, every good DM needs a few (co-dependent) enablers!  (I seem to have more than my fair share, eh?)


----------



## Scott DeWar

ya know, i have noticed you have like 2 1/2 times as amny posts as i and have been on en world for 2 months longer...maybe you post just a tad too much and perhaps in the ooc as frivilous nonsense. I know i have not incited any of those fivilous comment, ever. but just maybe...since you asked ....


----------



## Leif

Ok, for YOU, DeWar, I'll try to keep my utterly hilarious frivolity to a bare minimum.  

*Grump*  *Grump* 
*GRUMP*

see? being too serious makes me grumpy!


----------



## Scott DeWar

baare minimum does not neccessarlily mean total remal of sense of humor. it is yoour choice to be grumpy. B-P


----------



## Scott DeWar

As i said in the ic thread, i think we need to figure wout who wants what. 

argh!here be ye swag list mateys


----------



## KerlanRayne

By my calculations, each of us gets the equivalent of 6,308 gp, 7 sp, and 6 cp worth of Loot, not including our payment. *WOW!* Francheska gets 204 gp and 5 sp. The numbers didn't divide evenly so I gave Fran an 4 sp than everyone else. I calculated shares using half price for all equipment and magic items, and full price for all jewelry. 

[SBLOCK=My Updated List]Starting XP: 8,000 / Starting Money: 5,400 gp

*'Loot'*
Ogres: 6,000 cp, 100 sp, and 100 gp
Hobgoblin Keep: 
 • Falcion +1 (2,375 gp), Ghost Touch Short Sword +1 (8,310 gp)
 • Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds (CL3, 300 gp), Bull's Strength (CL3, 300 gp), Cure Light Wounds (CL3, 150 gp), Cure Moderate Wounds (CL5, 2 doses, 600 gp)
 • Scroll of Burning Hands (CL5, 125 gp) and Magic Missile (CL5, 125 gp)
 • 670 pp, 8,818 gp, 15,652 sp, 13cp
 • Ioun Stone: Charisma +2 (8,000 gp)
 • Wand: Lesser Globe of Invulnerability (CL7, 7 Charges, 2,940 gp)
 • Gold Scepter (450 gp), Gold Necklace (650gp), Garnet (150gp), Gold Bracelet (250gp)
 • Chain shirt (100 gp), 2 Heavy wooden shields (14 gp), Halfspear (1 gp), Splint mail (200 gp)
 • 300 gp payment
Cloaker: 435 gp, Garnet Ring (250 gp), 3 Arrows +3 (1,080 gp)

Current Experience: 11,944 xp

Cloaker includes Francheska, the rest does not. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley

I was thinking Crus might be interested in either the scepter or the necklace in trade for the spells.


----------



## Leif

Normally, I think it will be pretty rare that you are able to get full appraised price for gems and jewelry, but, this time, we'll let it slide.   (Remember, the jewel merchants have to make a profit, too, you know.)

Hmmm, trading the scepter to Crus in exchange for ALL those spells?  That might work, I guess.  I'll have to be reminded of the scepter's value first, and also know the entire list of spells  (and the level of each spell, for those weird ones that I don't immediately recognize) that you want in exchange for it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

would cappizzio be considered too greedy to ask for :
• Wand: Lesser Globe of Invulnerability (CL7, 7 Charges, 2,940 gp)
• Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds (CL3, 300 gp), Bull's Strength (CL3, 300 gp), Cure Light Wounds (CL3, 150 gp), Cure Moderate Wounds (CL5, 2 doses, 600 gp)

leaving him with 2018 in cash gold. that would leave him with the ability to buy that haversack at book value (page 259 of the dmg)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manny's got his:

Ioun Stone (4000), Arrow +3 (180) - _Thanks, Scott!_, 2128 GP (I guess?)


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> Hmmm, trading the scepter to Crus in exchange for ALL those spells?  That might work, I guess.  I'll have to be reminded of the scepter's value first, and also know the entire list of spells  (and the level of each spell, for those weird ones that I don't immediately recognize) that you want in exchange for it.



The value is in the updated list in my last post (450 gp). Here's the list: Shadow Binding(3), Knock(2), Arcane Lock(2), Rope Trick(2), Dispel Ward(1), Scholar's Touch(1), and Enlarge Person(1).







Scott DeWar said:


> leaving him with 2018 in cash gold. that would leave him with the ability to buy that haversack at book value (page 259 of the dmg)



Don't forget that I calculated shares using half value for items. When you decide on what you want, use half price.


----------



## Lou

Are there any Wizard level 3 evocation-fire spells besides _Fireball_?


----------



## KerlanRayne

Lou said:


> Are there any Wizard level 3 evocation-fire spells besides _Fireball_?



OOC: Not really. You might like Chain Missile in the SpC though.


----------



## renau1g

I'm ok with Capizzio taking those items as well as Manny, if perhaps Xavier has a choice of items on the next haul?

P.S. Leif, what are you're rules for creating signature spells... I got a few ideas for Xavier's newfound illusionist path...


----------



## Lou

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Not really. You might like Chain Missile in the SpC though.




Francheska needs _Fireball_ or _Flashburst_ from SpC p. 95. She needs a Wizard evocation-fire level 3.


----------



## Scotley

Unfortunately, Tylara can't use either of the swords. Guess she'll be holding out for the next cache of goodies we find too. Or maybe using her share of cash to buy an enchantment for her bow.


----------



## renau1g

Is there someone in town we will be able to sell the swords to? Perhaps Magus Crus knows of someone?


----------



## KerlanRayne

Lou said:


> Francheska needs _Fireball_ or _Flashburst_ from SpC p. 95. She needs a Wizard evocation-fire level 3.



I would pick _Fireball_. _Flashburst_ doesn't seem very good to me. Also, have you seen this? There's even a small one for Illusion.


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> I'm ok with Capizzio taking those items as well as Manny, if perhaps Xavier has a choice of items on the next haul?
> 
> P.S. Leif, what are you're rules for creating signature spells... I got a few ideas for Xavier's newfound illusionist path...




Hmmm, haven't actually done that one in awhile.  Like years.  Write up your spell and shoot it to me via email.  I feel like there are rules in the DMG for this, aren't there?  If I'm cool with the spell, it won't be too difficult, but you'll still need to make a decent Spellcraft roll, and maybe some other skill checks, too.



renau1g said:


> Is there someone in town we will be able to sell the swords to? Perhaps Magus Crus knows of someone?



Wizards don't have much use for swords.  If it was ME, I'd try to sell them to Lord Kyle, but, hey, what do I know?

There weren't any other questions for me, were there?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> would cappizzio be considered too greedy to ask for :
> • Wand: Lesser Globe of Invulnerability (CL7, 7 Charges, 2,940 gp)
> • Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds (CL3, 300 gp), Bull's Strength (CL3, 300 gp), Cure Light Wounds (CL3, 150 gp), Cure Moderate Wounds (CL5, 2 doses, 600 gp)
> 
> leaving him with 2018 in cash gold. that would leave him with the ability to buy that haversack at book value (page 259 of the dmg)




ooops. if values should be half, then he should get an additional 2145 gp. now his armor is already masterwork, so if he can find a person to magic it that oudl cost 1000 gp...


----------



## renau1g

Leif said:


> Hmmm, haven't actually done that one in awhile.  Like years.  Write up your spell and shoot it to me via email.  I feel like there are rules in the DMG for this, aren't there?  If I'm cool with the spell, it won't be too difficult, but you'll still need to make a decent Spellcraft roll, and maybe some other skill checks, too.




*Cool, I'll take a gander in the DMG when I have a moment*


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> ooops. if values should be half, then he should get an additional 2145 gp. now his armor is already masterwork, so if he can find a person to magic it that oudl cost 1000 gp...



I'm feeling generous today, so sure, Magus Crus will do that for you for the 1kgp, assuming that is standard price.  He'll need, let's say, 2 days to do it.


----------



## renau1g

Yes 1k gp is the standard for +1 magic armour, 2k for +1 magic weapons.


----------



## Scott DeWar

so would he have the ability to get a heward's handy haversack at book value iaw dmg at 2000 gp?


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> so would he have the ability to get a heward's handy haversack at book value iaw dmg at 2000 gp?



Sure, why not.  If it'll keep you happy.


----------



## Leif

*Manny's Threat Range and Related Issues*

Mowgli, I seem to remember that a question arose regarding Manny's personal space, but I can't seem to remember the particulars of the question.  Anyway, I also remember that I told you that Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed probably dealt with the issue, because it contains rules for a pc race of "sprytes" that are similar in height to Manny.

What it says is that tiny creatures like Manny or a spryte still enjoys a 5-foot threat radius, so that even though he is so small, he still threatens all adjacent squares.  I'm not sure if that answers the question, but I hope that it does.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yippie! yahoo! yee haw!!!

all hail king leif! (for today)


----------



## Scott DeWar

mowgli,

Cappi can get his chest back from manny now and give your self 30 gp for your kindness for carrieing it. I already have it as markes as such on cappizzio's character sheet.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Yippie! yahoo! yee haw!!!
> 
> all hail king leif!



Careful, there!  I could get used to that kind of treatment in a hurry!

btw, notice how I only "heard" the parts that I wanted to hear?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Scott DeWar said:


> mowgli,
> 
> Cappi can get his chest back from manny now and give your self 30 gp for your kindness for carrieing it. I already have it as markes as such on cappizzio's character sheet.




Thank you, kind sir - no payment necessary, but if you insist . . . OK, OK you talked me into it! Jeez, don't twist my arm so hard next time!


----------



## Leif

DeWar!!  Don't be picking on the poor, little Brownie like that!  Sheesh, you'll give him some dire complex, for sure.  And goodness knows that the LAST thing we need around here is a freakin' Brownie with a freakin' complex!


----------



## renau1g

Or even worse.... a Dire Brownie...


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> Or even worse.... a Dire Brownie...




darn, you beat me to it...and leif, Yes I did notice the editing involved in your quoteing me.


----------



## Leif

Let's see --  Dire Vikings chew their shields, Dire Brownies chew people's kneecaps off!


----------



## Scott DeWar

or do they beat you up for buying girl scout cookies?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Mánunuksó Maliit, Dire Brownie.

I like it! And Manny is (ironically) feeling much more Dire-ish as a Sorcerer/Wizard than he did as a Rogue/Wizard (I think the Draconic Bloodline feats help).


----------



## Leif

I'm happy that you're pleased with the little booger.


----------



## renau1g

We should learn _Enlarge Person_ & _Rage_ to truly make the little guy ferocious, or for a more comedic aspect replace _Enlarge_ with _Reduce_... ;0


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> I'm happy that you're pleased with the little booger.



little  booger? say its snot true! who nose the real truth?


----------



## Leif

Oi!


----------



## Scott DeWar

whats wrong Leif, did you not read the prediction by nostrol-domis about that post?

on another note:

hey coffee drinkers! I am drinking sumatra coffee to day. what are you guys drinking? (*double checks that this is the OOC thread*)


----------



## Leif

Now THAT was a good one!  "Nostril-Damus" hehehehe

I'm at work, so I have to drink the coffee that the company provides, which, these days, means Folgers!  YUKKK!  (Actually, it's not half bad if you get it hot enough to scorch your taste buds.)


----------



## renau1g

Well at work we have Van Heuten House Blend... not bad stuff as far as free goes. At home I've been forced to reduce my spending (damn daycare...$22k CDN/year) on whole beans so I've purchasing a kind from Costco called Zanida (sp?) Hazelnut ($5 CDN/lb) and mixing in some coffee from a local grocer ($7/lb) to add a little more depth to the flavour. So far so good...


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Well at work we have Van Heuten House Blend... not bad stuff as far as free goes. At home I've been forced to reduce my spending (damn daycare...$22k CDN/year) on whole beans so I've purchasing a kind from Costco called Zanida (sp?) Hazelnut ($5 CDN/lb) and mixing in some coffee from a local grocer ($7/lb) to add a little more depth to the flavour. So far so good...



$22K CDN is, what, fifty bucks US?   I recently figured out (duhhh) how to use the whole bean dispenser at my local Kroger.  I don't remember the brand name, offhand, but they have a bunch of flavors, strengths, etc.  On the little 'bean bags' they have 'recipes' for making your own blends by  combining their different 'flavors' of beans.  I haven't tried that yet, but I'm ginding as fast as I can in order to do that soon.  I'm kina anxious to try a little bit of one of their uncommon south american blends that I can't thik of right now.  When I was buying Gevalia, I tried some from there, and it was the most obnoxious, pungent, puke-tasting stuff I've ever consumed going by the name 'coffee.'  So, naturally, I'm eager to get my hands on more of ot!


----------



## Lou

I'm working from home today, along with the children.  We have no power at the office due to a lightning strike yesterday, and the schools are closed due to street flooding.  We have been drinking store-brand Hawaiian blend beans ground with Eight O'Clock hazelnut beans.


----------



## Leif

You force your _children_ to drink coffee??  I'm calling SCAN!  

At least Mom has a real job!   (Dxxxed old lawyers!)  

I can usually get 8 O'Clock brand beans, depending on which store I go to.  It's good stuff, but I'm wanting to try this Kroger thingy now.  I just wish I could remember what brand of beans they have!

[sblock=FYI Mr. Moderator]For the benefit of any moderator(s) who are alarmed by the caustic nature of this post, please be advised that Lou is one of my oldest friends on the planet and this is all VERY tongue-in-cheek.  What's worse is that I, too, am a "d-o-lawyer" and have been one for longer than he has, even though he is (a little bit) more of a geezer than I am. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> You force your _children_ to drink coffee??  I'm calling SCAN!
> 
> At least Mom has a real job!   (Dxxxed old lawyers!)
> 
> I can usually get 8 O'Clock brand beans, depending on which store I go to.  It's good stuff, but I'm wanting to try this Kroger thingy now.  I just wish I could remember what brand of beans they have!
> 
> [sblock=FYI Mr. Moderator]For the benefit of any moderator(s) who are alarmed by the caustic nature of this post, please be advised that Lou is one of my oldest friends on the planet and this is all VERY tongue-in-cheek.  What's worse is that I, too, am a "d-o-lawyer" and have been one for longer than he has, even though he is (a little bit) more of a geezer than I am. [/sblock]




as most of you know, northwest coffee's sumatra is my second fav, but my all time fav is jamaca blue mt from "The Kaffee Klatch" , a locally ownd shop in the mall. when I can't afford the JBM or get the sumatra, I frequent the local health food store for some of their organic grown, free trade coffee. 

as for lou being a bit more of a geezer theu you Leif, I thoought that I was the only one older then you? and then only by a couple  of eons or so.?

and lou, May I ask where you are that lightning struck that bad?

and one last thing...if you can deal with the children on the caffeen buzz, you just go right ahead and give them coffee. it is way better the beer in the bottle!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> as for lou being a bit more of a geezer theu you Leif, I thoought that I was the only one older then you? and then only by a couple  of eons or so.?!



Lots of folks are older than I am, thank you very much!  Lou is only one year older than I am.  So you're 'geezerhood' is safe with us


----------



## Lou

Our local grocery store has 4 bags of $35/lb pure Kona beans. When I spoke with the coffee guy today, he recommended the $9/lb Free Trade Organic Columbian beans for a similar taste at the lower price.

I'm just northwest of Houston, Texas. We had a funnel cloud near here yesterday, as well as some several severe thunderstorms. The lightning fried the electrical conduit between the power pole and the building transformers for each office. The fire department had to sit and watch the sparks for hours before the local electrical company arrived to shut off the power at the pole. An electrician worked for about 8 hours today to replace the wiring, but the local electrical company had not arrived to inspect and to replace the pole fuse to allow power back to the building, as of 4pm.

My eldest daughter is not into coffee. The middle girl likes about half a cup, and the boy will drink a little before pouring the rest down the sink, the little ****.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Being an electrician that has had fun (not!) dealings with columbia missouri protective inspections and the process to get a meter put back into a building i was working on, I truely understand the frustration. I feel very sorry for your electrician for the hassles he has to go through!

did you say your son poured the rest of the coffee down the sink?

*sacralige!!*

He should be grounded for life!


----------



## Leif

You do mean that "Lou, Jr." should be 'coffee-grounded', don't you??


----------



## Leif

*speaking of age...*

Scotley, Mowgli, J.A., and I all graduated from Jonesboro High the same year.  (One year behind Lou, in fact.)  J.A. is the youngest (by a few weeks), and I am next.  Mowgli is about 3 months older than I am, and Scotley, a/k/a Super-Geezer, is slightly older than Mowgli.  Speaking of which, Scotley's 42nd is today. and I missed it!  Sorry Scotley, I told myself I wouldn't do that anymore, and then I turn right around and forget once again.

Happy Birthday, anyway, Dude.  


Mowgli's birthday is May 6th, maybe??  (Are my guesses totally obvious?  )  Happy Birthday to you too, Mowgli.


----------



## Scotley

My darling wife gave me some beans from a specialty shop here for my birthday (yes, I too am now one notch further into geezerhood than Leif, at least for a few months). This morning I made pot of Highlander Grogg, which has a Drambuie flavor to it. Yum!

And my 4 year old is quite the coffee fan. He can operate the Mr. coffee or espresso machine himself. He grinds the beans, pushes all the buttons and steams the milk. I just have to add the water to the reservoir when it gets too low as the machine is too big for him to move. He's got a promising career as a barrista if I can't afford to send him to college.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Speaking of which, Scotley's 42nd was  this month, and I missed it!  Sorry Scotley, I told myself I wouldn't do that anymore, and then I turn right around and forget once again.
> 
> Happy Birthday, anyway, Dude.
> 
> 
> Mowgli's birthday is May 6th, maybe??  (Are my guesses totally obvious?  )  Happy Birthday to you too, Mowgli.




Actually, you are right on time. Its today. I'm off to a birthday lunch now.

Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Actually, you are right on time. Its today. I'm off to a birthday lunch now.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes!



\
  WOW!  Coolness!  I lucked out for once.  Hope you're having a great one, then!

BTW, I cannot _BELIEVE_ that Flynn is 4 already!  It's almost time to start teaching him how to play D&D.


----------



## renau1g

I've tried with my boys, but they keep eating the minis... maybe their first birthday wasn't the time


----------



## KerlanRayne

OK, so here's what we've got so far. 
Cappizzio:
 • Wand: Lesser Globe of Invulnerability (CL7, 7 Charges, 1,470 gp)
 • Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds (CL3, 150 gp), Bull's Strength (CL3, 150 gp), Cure Light Wounds (CL3, 75 gp), Cure Moderate Wounds (CL5, 2 doses, 300 gp)
Manny: 
 • Ioun Stone (4000 gp)
 • Arrow +3 (180 gp)
Tylara: 
 • Arrows +3 (x2, 360 gp)
Here's what Kerlan will take: 
 • Scroll of Burning Hands (CL5, 62.5 gp) and Magic Missile (CL5, 62.5 gp)

Looks like we'll be selling all the weapons and armor.


----------



## Leif

Just one note:  ALL the arrows (Manny's and Tyara's) are +3.

Boy, Kerlan must be saving up favors to get something GOOD next time, huh?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Leif said:


> Scotley, Mowgli, J.A., and I all graduated from Jonesboro High the same year.  (One year behind Lou, in fact.)  J.A. is the youngest (by a few weeks), and I am next.  Mowgli is about 3 months older than I am, and Scotley, a/k/a Super-Geezer, is slightly older than Mowgli.  Speaking of which, Scotley's 42nd is today. and I missed it!  Sorry Scotley, I told myself I wouldn't do that anymore, and then I turn right around and forget once again.
> 
> Happy Birthday, anyway, Dude.
> 
> 
> Mowgli's birthday is May 6th, maybe??  (Are my guesses totally obvious?  )  Happy Birthday to you too, Mowgli.




Happy Birthday to Scott!

Almost right for me - May 23rd is the day. Good memory, though - I'm now old enough that I can get the month most of the time (for other folks, that is) but never the date (except for CaSandra and Caroline, of course). Come to that, I could be in trouble in the next couple of years, as it's becoming easier to remember CaSandra's birthday than our anniversary - and I suspect she'd rather it be the other way 'round. I hope so, anyway . . .


----------



## Leif

I think the way the female brain works is that whichever one of those two dates is more difficult for you to remember immediately becomes the one that's most important to her.  Or something like that.  But I could just be an incurable cynic.  Two divorces will do that to a guy.

BTW I'm depressed that my horrendous pun in post #537 didn't even draw one moan!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> BTW I'm depressed that my horrendous pun in post #537 didn't even draw one moan!




hey, I caught it. I just now got to this thread. Reading is getting slowere and slower while dealing with a cateract. 

first, though, Happy birthdday scotley!! I remember being 42 . .  sorta.I am jelous about the highlander grogg!!!!

as for the coffee grounded lou jr, the worse the grounding for the greater length of time he has bean throwing away good coffee.

for the shakesphearians out there:

I was looking for the world's best cup of tea when i had heard of a cirtain miss mercy's tea house. I traveled to australia...taking the out back for weeks by fast horse and over two ranges of moutains when i found a vally of jungle thick foliage.

a path led to a small hut of palmfronds and sod walls with a shingle outside identifiying it as miss mercy's tea house.

I ordereed my tea and she set it before me . I drank a good size sip when i found fer in the tea. when i iquired of this she responded:

The kuola tea of Mercy is not strained.


----------



## Leif

DeWar:

GROOOAANNNN


----------



## Scott DeWar

ahhhh. the sweet sound of audiance approval.


----------



## renau1g

It still is better than Leif's poor attempt at humour back in 537, I just didn't to give you any credit for that my friend ;0


----------



## Lou

DeWar tried too hard.  I liked Leif's coffee ground pun better.


----------



## Leif

Hmm, well, it's nice to know that at least _one_ wizard has taste. 

(Hang on, Lou, Francheska's going to go FAR.  )


----------



## renau1g

and here I thought I had the market cornered on sucking up to the DM...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Lou said:


> DeWar tried too hard.  I liked Leif's coffee ground pun better.




the shakesphearian story was a repeat by a friend from his highschool days


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> WOW!  Coolness!  I lucked out for once.  Hope you're having a great one, then!
> 
> BTW, I cannot _BELIEVE_ that Flynn is 4 already!  It's almost time to start teaching him how to play D&D.




His mother isn't crazy about my turning him into a gamer, but I've got genetics on my side. He's a very creative little guy who engages in some pretty elaborate fantasies during play. I think he'll make a fine DM.


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> and here I thought I had the market cornered on sucking up to the DM...



Do you call THIS 'sucking up' : 







			
				renau1g said:
			
		

> It still is better than Leif's poor attempt at humour back in 537, I just didn't to give you any credit for that my friend



You must be using one of those pirate dictionaries for your definition of "sucking up."


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> His mother isn't crazy about my turning him into a gamer, but I've got genetics on my side. He's a very creative little guy who engages in some pretty elaborate fantasies during play. I think he'll make a fine DM.



He's certainly got the genes to come by greatness honestly!  I have high hopes that with a little coaching from Dear Old Dad, and encouragement from Dad's buddies, he can go astoundingly far!


----------



## Leif

I just noticed that our Wizard Blog is #12 on the list of Best ENWorld Blogs!!

THANK YOU, to all of my arcane disciples!  (Or is that 'my arcane disciplinarians?')

And guess what?  I also just figured out that I can invite you guys to be 'members' of the Whitelstaff's blog.  So I sent invitations to everybody.  I had no idea......


----------



## Leif

Trying to get things moving again around here.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Attention dog lovers, this is a must see:

auto computer screen cleaner


----------



## Leif

Slow posting today, guys, I was busy with training all day.


----------



## renau1g

I didn't know what to do today without my daily dose of sarcasm  j/k


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> I didn't know what to do today without my daily dose of sarcasm  j/k



Heh!  Sorry, man, didn't mean to let you down like that!


----------



## Scotley

I was seriously busy this week too, so no worries.


----------



## Leif

On the bad (or maybe just sad) side, I just now realized that I already have a copy of the book that I ordered for you guys (and myself) today, and it's not even that great.  It's pretty much all fluff about Eberron, with nothing remotely crunchy to speak of. *sigh*  I guess I've now got too much D&D stuff for my own good!  I did a module count tonight, and I'm too embarassed to even say how many I have.  (Plus I can't really remember, but it's a LOT.)  Strangely, the lowest level module that I have is, I think, 3rd, and the highest is 9th.  So they're all right in the 'sweet spot' naturally.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> On the bad (or maybe just sad) side, I just now realized that I already have a copy of the book that I ordered for you guys (and myself) today, and it's not even that great.  It's pretty much all fluff about Eberron, with nothing remotely crunchy to speak of. *sigh*



Which book is it?


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> Which book is it?



Player's Guide to Eberron


----------



## Scotley

Tylara can't use Shadow Binding. Any chance Crus can give her Bands of Steel? That's a similar 3rd level spell only a Conjuration from Spell Compendium. Tylara is scribing all the other spells, but won't be able to learn the level three spells until she gets another level.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Scotley said:


> Tylara can't use Shadow Binding. Any chance Crus can give her Bands of Steel? That's a similar 3rd level spell only a Conjuration from Spell Compendium. Tylara is scribing all the other spells, but won't be able to learn the level three spells until she gets another level.



You can't use _Bands of Steel_ yet so you could wait until next level when Kerlan and Tylara both get access to 3rd level spells. We can coordinate which spells we pick and share with each other. _Bands of Steel_ is a good Conjuration spell, but so is _Phantom Steed_. Sharing is good. 

Fran and Xavier have 3rd level spells now, Manny will get 2nd level spells next level, and Cappizzio just got 2nd level spells. If you all want, Manny and Cappizzio can get spells from us that they want and pick up new spells we don't have yet when they level up. 

PS: Can you scribe spells into your spellbook if you can't cast them yet?


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> PS: Can you scribe spells into your spellbook if you can't cast them yet?



Hmmm, I'm thinking no.  There's probably some esoteric way that you're supposed to hold your mouth while you copy spells, and you only learn the exact technique for each new level of spells when you learn how to cast them.  Or something like that....  At the very least, you would need to have a _Read Magic_ spell in effect while you did so, and there still might be a chance that something wonky would happen.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think that is what the spell craft check is for. make the dc and you undersstand it well enough to copy it. don't make the dc and you do not understand it enough to copy it. spell craft dc is 15 plus spell level IAW the phb pp 178-179. I have this posted in the Ic thread as well.


----------



## KerlanRayne

What's IAW stand for?


----------



## Scott DeWar

KerlanRayne said:


> What's IAW stand for?



sorry. throwback from military manuals. . . 
In Accordence With

It was usually followed by a tech manual info which had been signed by at leas a colornol, which means if we did not follow it, bad bad news.


----------



## renau1g

Scotley said:


> Tylara can't use Shadow Binding. Any chance Crus can give her Bands of Steel? That's a similar 3rd level spell only a Conjuration from Spell Compendium. Tylara is scribing all the other spells, but won't be able to learn the level three spells until she gets another level.




I do believe that Xavier has that spell...
After further review he indeed does... let's talk once you can cast it.... maybe hilst we're in the Underdark, we can take a day to copy spells


----------



## renau1g

Also, I already rolled my spellcraft check oh gracious DM, probably a page or 2 back in the IC thread. Xavier would probably only want Shadow Binding for now.


----------



## Scotley

KerlanRayne said:


> PS: Can you scribe spells into your spellbook if you can't cast them yet?




Good question. I've always thought that wizards would be collecting powerful spells and dreaming of the day they could cast them. All it says in the SRD is:

"At any time, a wizard can also add spells found in other wizards’ spellbooks to her own."

I'll see what I can find in the PH and maybe complete arcane.


----------



## Scotley

I can't find anything that says you can't scribe a spell higher than your level as long as you can make the spellcraft check. It does specifically say that the spells you get from leveling up have to be ones of a level you can cast. PH178-179 is where I looked.


----------



## renau1g

I agree, I wouldn't think there's an issue with copying the spell, because you're copying the words or letters or characters, but the issue lies in actually being able to intone them correctly. 

I mean, maybe a wizard gets time stop, but is only level 5, like Scotley mentioned dreaming of the day he can access it... cool visual


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey guys, I know it has been mentioned already, but where is scholor's touch found? what book is it?


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> hey guys, I know it has been mentioned already, but where is scholor's touch found? what book is it?




Races of Destiny.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I think that is what the spell craft check is for. make the dc and you undersstand it well enough to copy it. don't make the dc and you do not understand it enough to copy it. spell craft dc is 15 plus spell level IAW the phb pp 178-179. I have this posted in the Ic thread as well.



You're right, of course.  My bad. Carry on.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Kerlan will scribe two spells and since others are copying all of them, he will spend the rest of the time making some items. Can he make items at 1,000 gp per day based on retail price or creation price?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> hey guys, I know it has been mentioned already, but where is scholor's touch found? what book is it?






Scotley said:


> Races of Destiny.



That's right. thanks!


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> Kerlan will scribe two spells and since others are copying all of them, he will spend the rest of the time making some items. Can he make items at 1,000 gp per day based on retail price or creation price?



Go with what the book says.   That's the default rule.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Go with what the book says.   That's the default rule.



so, if Capizzio fails to understand three of the six spells, he can write some of his own spells? I have been waiting for this time!

money spen, exp deducted and scrolls annoted.

if the rules say you take 1 day for 1000 gp worth of magic being made, then if 125 gp of magic is made, can you make 8 of them n a day? or a toital of 1000 gp worth in a day?


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> so, if Capizzio fails to understand three of the six spells, he can write some of his own spells? I have been waiting for this time!
> 
> money spen, exp deducted and scrolls annoted.
> 
> if the rules say you take 1 day for 1000 gp worth of magic being made, then if 125 gp of magic is made, can you make 8 of them n a day? or a toital of 1000 gp worth in a day?



If that's what it says, then go for it!


----------



## renau1g

Leif said:


> If that's what it says, then go for it!




Connect Four!

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry that song from the commercial is stuck in my head

_"Go for it, Connect Four!"_ sigh, stupid marketing people 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am unsure of the reading of the rules on that. scotley or any of the other dms? opinions? My table top game dm says otherwise, so I would like to hear from another for clerification.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I am unsure of the reading of the rules on that. scotley or any of the other dms? opinions? My table top game dm says otherwise, so I would like to hear from another for clerification.



I guess that I'm not sure exactly what your question is.  Please ask it again?


----------



## renau1g

He's asking whether there's a limit on 1 item per day for crafting, or whether you can craft multiple items up to the daily gp limit of 1000 gp.

I.E. can he craft a bunch of scrolls in a day, or is it limited to 1. I would imagine you can craft multiples, as if you decided to scribe a 0 level spell and were a 20th level wizard it should only be a minor effort. 

Personally I think a scaling system would make more sense, but that'd probably be a bunch of work. Maybe if I ever run a new 3e game I'll addsomething in about it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> He's asking whether there's a limit on 1 item per day for crafting, or whether you can craft multiple items up to the daily gp limit of 1000 gp.
> 
> I.E. can he craft a bunch of scrolls in a day, or is it limited to 1. I would imagine you can craft multiples, as if you decided to scribe a 0 level spell and were a 20th level wizard it should only be a minor effort.
> 
> Personally I think a scaling system would make more sense, but that'd probably be a bunch of work. Maybe if I ever run a new 3e game I'll addsomething in about it.




^ what he said^

by the way, what do you mean by a scaling sysem? a lv 1 caster can scrive x levels of spells and a lvel 20 caster can scribe x times y spell levels?


----------



## renau1g

Yes, I think that it's kind of crazy that a level 1 wizard can scribe as much as Elminster can...maybe that's just me.


----------



## Leif

Hmmm, a scaling system --  like a fish or a lizard?

For our purposes in this game, yes, you can craft multiple items/day, up to the gp limit,  which is, in effect, a time limit, because there are only so many hours in a day.  And my ruling doesn't apply to all wizards in the world, but all PCs in this game are Academy-Trained.  This is just one area where you're all 'better than your average wizard.'


----------



## Leif

Lou, I just edited the blog post about Fire/Force spells.  Check it out, please?


----------



## KerlanRayne

I think a scaling system for putting spells into the spellbook would make more sense. Right now it takes a 20th level wizard 24 hours to scribe a 9th level spell onto 9 pages in his spellbook. It would also take him 24 hours to scribe a 1st level spell onto 1 page. That doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Scott DeWar

now that should apply, imho


----------



## Leif

Hmm, you're right, Kerlan.  Let's see, how about if we start with the proposition that it should take a first level wizard one half day to copy one first level spell into his spellbook, or make one scroll of a first level spell.

Then as the wizard increases in power that time should be reduced, and as higher level spells become usable, they should take correspondingly longer.  More thought it required and I don't have the time right now.  Sorry....


----------



## KerlanRayne

I don't have a problem with how scrolls are setup because the higher level the spell is, the longer it takes to craft. When putting spells into a spellbook if it took like 1 or 2 hours per spell level, that would be better.


----------



## Leif

Ok, forget the stuff about scrolls.

How about if we say that copying a spell into your spell book takes one hour per spell level?  

(See, what I was thinking was one-ninth of a day for each spell level, so that a ninth level spell takes exactly one day.  One working day being 8 hours, and 8/9 being almost one, I rounded off to one hour per spell level.)


----------



## Leif

Mowgli, have you given any thought to the particulars of the source of Manny's sorcerous powers?  ('Sourcerous powers'?? )  If you have, then that's cool, but if you haven't, I might just have an idea or two for ya.....


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I took a couple of Draconic Heritage feats, and was thinking of continuing in that direction. I'm open to suggestions, though . . . what did you have in mind?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I love draconic heratage feats! they are the greates thing for scorcers since god created little green apples!!


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> I took a couple of Draconic Heritage feats, and was thinking of continuing in that direction. I'm open to suggestions, though . . . what did you have in mind?



I had nothing particular in mind, if you were asking me.  Feel free to knock thyself the heck out!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Leif said:


> Mowgli, have you given any thought to the particulars of the source of Manny's sorcerous powers?  ('Sourcerous powers'?? )  If you have, then that's cool, but if you haven't, I might just have an idea or two for ya.....




I was indeed asking you . . . it sounded like you'd given the question some thought.


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> I was indeed asking you . . . it sounded like you'd given the question some thought.



Yeah, well, not "thought," exactly.  More like "passing wonder" or something more nebulous.  I had a couple of ideas, but they've left me now.  I'm in the process of being drafted/roped-into DMing a 12th level game now, for a party consisting of primarily wizards.  Eeeeek!  But what I was thinking in general was a fey-type sorcerer, a la Pathfinder.  You might take a look at that, and see if it comports with your "Manny Concept."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I actually really like what Pathfinder did with the Sorcerer bloodlines. Were you thinking of house ruling something similar, or possibly using the Pathfinder rules?

When I chose the Draconic Heritage feats I was looking for something to offset Manny's disadvantages in battle - the Fey bloodline from pathfinder doesn't go very far in that direction.


----------



## Leif

I suppose that we could use the Pathfinder rules for it.  I know that will just tickle DeWar to no end!  For the Sorcerer Bloodline thing, how about Arcane, Celestial, Draconic, Destined, or Elemental?  (Since you don't like Fey, evidently.)  I'd rather you shy away from Infernal and Abyssal, if possible.  Undead seems like it would be a rather odd choice, too.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> I suppose that we could use the Pathfinder rules for it.  I know that will just tickle DeWar to no end!  For the Sorcerer Bloodline thing, how about Arcane, Celestial, Draconic, Destined, or Elemental?  (Since you don't like Fey, evidently.)  I'd rather you shy away from Infernal and Abyssal, if possible.  Undead seems like it would be a rather odd choice, too.




Did I see my name mentioned with reguard to pathfinder?
[sblock=being tickled]hee haw ha ha har har hee hee ha hahahee haw ha ha har har hee hee ha haha hee haw ha ha har har hee hee ha haha hee haw ha ha har har hee hee ha hahahee haw ha ha har har hee hee ha haha hee haw ha ha har har hee hee ha haha!!!!... . . 
[/sblock]

fyi: I posted a request to play a mea shield in that  shanghied! thread


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Arcane works _very_ well with the theme of this game, I think. It ties his two classes together very well and makes a nice rationale for his entrance to the Academy.

May I use the sixth day of spell scribing to apply the Arcane Bond (1st level Bloodline Power) to his Spear?

Also, since I'll be using the Arcane Bloodline the Draconic Heritage feats don't make much sense so I'll need to rethink that choice (again) . . .


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Did I see my name mentioned with reguard to pathfinder?
> [sblock=being tickled]hee haw ha ha har har hee hee ha hahahee haw ha ha har har hee hee ha haha hee haw ha ha har har hee hee ha haha hee haw ha ha har har hee hee ha hahahee haw ha ha har har hee hee ha haha hee haw ha ha har har hee hee ha haha!!!!... . .
> [/sblock]
> 
> fyi: I posted a request to play a mea shield in that  shanghied! thread



Yeah, I saw your posts there.  Man, I hate to say 'no,' but that game is already way over-full and spilling out onto the ENWorld floor.  You can definitely be an alternate, though, if that's ok?



Mowgli said:


> Arcane works _very_ well with the theme of this game, I think. It ties his two classes together very well and makes a nice rationale for his entrance to the Academy.
> 
> May I use the sixth day of spell scribing to apply the Arcane Bond (1st level Bloodline Power) to his Spear?
> 
> Also, since I'll be using the Arcane Bloodline the Draconic Heritage feats don't make much sense so I'll need to rethink that choice (again) . . .



Coolnesss!  Glad you like it!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Yeah, I saw your posts there.  Man, I hate to say 'no,' but that game is already way over-full and spilling out onto the ENWorld floor.  You can definitely be an alternate, though, if that's ok?



sniff sniff, okay...whimper....*shuffles away from lv 12 game thread*



> Coolnesss!  Glad you like it!!



by this comment, am i to assume we are turning to pathfinder? I saw something about arcane bond? yes? huh huh ?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Leif said:


> Coolnesss!  Glad you like it!!




Truth to tell, the Draconic thing never really sat very well with me - it didn't seem to be a good fit but I was at a loss for anything else. This is WAY better from a character POV, and Manny still gets some nifty toys.

In place of the Draconic Heritage feats previously selected I'm thinking of taking Practiced Spellcaster for each of his classes (Complete Arcane, +4 Caster Level applies to spell effects (Duration, Range, Damage etc.) only, not to exceed casters total HD). This should give his spells enough oomph to help him keep up with his peers.

I'll work some this afternoon/evening and get his sheet updated in the RG.



Scott DeWar said:


> by this comment, am i to assume we are turning to pathfinder? I saw something about arcane bond? yes? huh huh ?




Oops - may have opened a can of worms here


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> sniff sniff, okay...whimper....*shuffles away from lv 12 game thread*



Awwwwwww.  Remember how 'high-casualty' pbp is -- being Alternate 1.01, you may very well get a chance to come onstage before you know it.  Anyway, the module that I am leaing towards using for that game is just pretty dang diabolical.  It's no 'Tomb of Horrors,' but, then again, it's not far off, either.  That game will give me some practice for what this game wants to be when it grows up, so we should all benefit because of that. 


Scott DeWar said:


> ...by this comment, am i to assume we are turning to pathfinder? I saw something about arcane bond? yes? huh huh ?



We're using the Pathfinder rules for Sorcerer's Heritage, yes.  I doubt if that will be enough for you, so hit me with the other things you want at your leisure.  (One note:  If we go to d6 HD for wizards, we will dispense with the "Max hp always" rule INSTANTLY!)


Mowgli said:


> Oops - may have opened a can of worms here



Yeah, but them worms was just a-itchin' to squirm out and wriggle into our drawers anyway.  It was just a matter of time.  If you hadn't opened  it, somebody else would have.  And, as it happened, I think I gave you an assist with the opening.


----------



## renau1g

Scott DeWar said:


> sniff sniff, okay...whimper....*shuffles away from lv 12 game thread*




Don't worry DeWar, I've got something up my sleve for a mid-level 3.5e game, I'm just discussing some things with Leif about it.


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Don't worry DeWar, I've got something up my sleve for a mid-level 3.5e game, I'm just discussing some things with Leif about it.



  Happy! Happy! Joy! Joy! It _wasn't_ just a dream!  Hey, also, since we've just been talking about sorcerous heritage here, and I already told you that I would lean towards playing a sorcerer in that game, would I be stuck with DnD rules, or could we also use the PFRPG for that stuff in your game too?


----------



## renau1g

I'll need to review them more closely (I only looked at the cleric portion of the rules for the most part, selfish me).

Maybe I'll make it a Pathfinder-based game, it shouldn't be much work to convert it.


----------



## Leif

I should think (hope?) that there's very, very little work involved in the conversion.  I guess the only 'crunch' difference for a sorcerer would be the d6HD.  Confession:  I really haven't compared the tables that show how quickly spells are gained, so there might be a difference there, too, but I would expect it to be a very minor one.  I do know that PFRPG bards get a first level spell at CL1 (plus a bonus spell, if they get one).

(Similar to you with Clerics, all my experience with PFRPG so far has been with Bards and Rangers, and I never actually played the Bard, either.)


----------



## Lou

Sorry guys, I'm completely covered up with a project at work.  It's my 20th wedding anniversary too....  My wife yesterday reminded me of the joke about the guy in his basement on his 20th wedding anniversary.  Do you know that one?

On their 20th wedding anniversary, Wife finds her husband crying in the dark in the corner of the basement.  "What's wrong, honey?  Why are you down here?" she asks.  He replies, "Do you remember the night your father caught us?  He told me I could marry you or go to jail?  I'd be free today!"


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> Sorry guys, I'm completely covered up with a project at work.  It's my 20th wedding anniversary too....  My wife yesterday reminded me of the joke about the guy in his basement on his 20th wedding anniversary.  Do you know that one?
> 
> On their 20th wedding anniversary, Wife finds her husband crying in the dark in the corner of the basement.  "What's wrong, honey?  Why are you down here?" she asks.  He replies, "Do you remember the night your father caught us?  He told me I could marry you or go to jail?  I'd be free today!"



Toot! Toot! Bong! Bong!

CONGRATULATIONS!  You've just won an all-expenses-paid trip to PURGATORY!!!

heh heh heh, just kidding bro.  NO, don't stab me Huong, please??!

(Gosh I hope I spelled her name sorta right....)


----------



## Scott DeWar

ahhh...so much to respond to here....

first, Lou, you are bad. telling that joke will send you to hell. 20 hail marys and the rosery twice a day for a week. bad i tell ya. *BAD*!

Renalg: I think a game of pfrpg would be great!!! and as for Leifs question on spell casting difference...there is noone. the PFRPG is 100 % backwards campatable. there are ways of conversion for modules written in the beta play test. basicly: 
method 1: quick conversoion. don't change anything. play it as it is.

method 2 : slow conversion: change out the skills for the ones that changed. change the feats if they apply. some monsters have no changes. it is like npc's that may be different as humans get the +2 ability boost.

if renalg does run a mid level game, I see no reason to bother the 'leif has been shangheid game" and they can play in pieces, er, peace. just watch out for that Glass Eye person leif! he is a tricky one!!


----------



## Leif

"Glass Eye person?"  You lost me there, DeWar.

I hope you guys aren't mad at me for running a game that most of you aren't in.  I didn't set out to do it that way, it just..... kinda happened.  No offense was intended to my good friends here.   As soon  as I even hinted that I might consider running a game for the dude, we had mofos lining up around the block to play!  My poor little ego just couldn't handle it and I was hooked.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

No offense taken - I'd actually have done an open call for Ihmlán but y'all filled me up before I got to it .

You're actually the last of the old HS gang to run a game I'm not in (Scotley's got his Tomb of Horrors and JAs got The Great North).


----------



## Leif

Yeah, I'm in Tomb of Horrors, along with DeWar and renau1g.  I talked about joining the Great North, but I just never got around to it.

Don't kill me, please?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> "Glass Eye person?"  You lost me there, DeWar.




Ah. Glasseye. Yes, well, he is the one who told me about the lv 12 game possibility in the first place.  I remember reading Dues Traveler's last game and remeember that he played an abjurer that had a penchant for running into combat and whacking things with his quarter staff, while still being a great role player.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Leif,

Got Manny's spell list included in his RG sheet rather than as an attachment.

I'll work on getting his list of scrolls included in the equipment portion, but it may be a couple of days.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

One other thing: I realized Manny cannot cast Shadow Binding (it's an Illusion spell from one of his proscribed schools) so I scribed one of his scrolls (Deflect, Lesser) instead, using the Spellcraft check originally designated for Shadow Binding. Hope that's OK - if not, just let me know and I'll take it out of his spell book and add it back to his scroll list.

Finally, where the heck is Scholar's Touch? I looked in Spell Compendium thinking someone had referenced that book but couldn't find it. Never mind - found it.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Ah. Glasseye. Yes, well, he is the one who told me about the lv 12 game possibility in the first place.  I remember reading Dues Traveler's last game and remeember that he played an abjurer that had a penchant for running into combat and whacking things with his quarter staff, while still being a great role player.



Thanks,  I'll try to watch my back.


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> Leif,
> 
> Got Manny's spell list included in his RG sheet rather than as an attachment.
> 
> I'll work on getting his list of scrolls included in the equipment portion, but it may be a couple of days.



No Sweat, thanks!


Mowgli said:


> One other thing: I realized Manny cannot cast Shadow Binding (it's an Illusion spell from one of his proscribed schools) so I scribed one of his scrolls (Deflect, Lesser) instead, using the Spellcraft check originally designated for Shadow Binding. Hope that's OK - if not, just let me know and I'll take it out of his spell book and add it back to his scroll list.
> 
> Finally, where the heck is Scholar's Touch? I looked in Spell Compendium thinking someone had referenced that book but couldn't find it. Never mind - found it.



The Spellcraft check thing is cool.  Where is Scholar's Touch anyway?


----------



## Scott DeWar

races of destiny page 167


----------



## renau1g

Leif said:


> "Glass Eye person?"  You lost me there, DeWar.
> 
> I hope you guys aren't mad at me for running a game that most of you aren't in.  I didn't set out to do it that way, it just..... kinda happened.  No offense was intended to my good friends here.   As soon  as I even hinted that I might consider running a game for the dude, we had mofos lining up around the block to play!  My poor little ego just couldn't handle it and I was hooked.




I win , but don't worry, unlike Leif, I'll keep it open if anyone wants to play another Pathfinder game


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

renau1g said:


> I win , but don't worry, unlike Leif, I'll keep it open if anyone wants to play another Pathfinder game




I'd love to play a PF game - not sure what class/race/etc.  Is your recruiting thread up yet?


----------



## renau1g

Yes, check it out


----------



## Scott DeWar

it is right here


----------



## Leif

Thanks, amethal, for your input regarding the new feat in my blog.  Your points are valid, and I made the changes that you requested.  How does it look to you now?


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> Thanks, amethal, for your input regarding the new feat in my blog.  Your points are valid, and I made the changes that you requested.  How does it look to you now?



*sigh* It's sad to see your mind going like this. Talking to people that aren't there, like this Amethal for instance. Next thing you know you'll say you don't remember recent events in this game. Like our recent level up to 10th level, or the fact that we found a treasure that gives us 60,000 gp each. You do remember that, right Leif?   

By the way everyone, after giving up the necklace for the spells our shares from the Keep go down to 5974 gp, 6 sp, 6 cp. The cloacker still comes to 204 gp, 1 sp. This is a combined total of 6178 gp, 7 sp, 6 cp. For Francheska, the total is 204 gp, 5 sp. Spend it wisely. 

PS: On a side note, I have found a program called Speq that is a _*wonderful*_ calculator. It's very powerful, gets rid of those stupid buttons, and it's FREE.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yeah, that fight was great. now that i am 10th level, there are some things i need to do. the 60,000 gp will do nicely for that too!!


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> *sigh* It's sad to see your mind going like this. Talking to people that aren't there, like this Amethal for instance.



.......no comment?.......


----------



## renau1g

KerlanRayne said:


> *sigh* It's sad to see your mind going like this. Talking to people that aren't there, like this Amethal for instance. Next thing you know you'll say you don't remember recent events in this game. Like our recent level up to 10th level, or the fact that we found a treasure that gives us 60,000 gp each. You do remember that, right Leif?
> 
> By the way everyone, after giving up the necklace for the spells our shares from the Keep go down to 5974 gp, 6 sp, 6 cp. The cloacker still comes to 204 gp, 1 sp. This is a combined total of 6178 gp, 7 sp, 6 cp. For Francheska, the total is 204 gp, 5 sp. Spend it wisely.
> 
> PS: On a side note, I have found a program called Speq that is a _*wonderful*_ calculator. It's very powerful, gets rid of those stupid buttons, and it's FREE.





What to do with all that gold??? Hmmm.... so before we go running off into a inhospitable place should we spend some of it?


----------



## Leif

*Magus Crus*

The Estimable Magus tells you, "There is a Merchant House in Pembrose that could provide you with Letters of Credit that can be spent virtuallly like currency throughout Quail Valley.  Or, there is a banking house in town where you can deposit the gold and maybe even earn a bit of interest.  Or.......," he smirks evilly, "I can always sell you more spells and goodies!"
Posted in OOC by mistake!  Re-Located, thanks to Kerlan, to IC!


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> The Estimable Magus tells you, "There is a Merchant House in Pembrose that could provide you with Letters of Credit that can be spent virtuallly like currency throughout Quail Valley.  Or, there is a banking house in town where you can deposit the gold and maybe even earn a bit of interest.  Or.......," he smirks evilly, "I can always sell you more spells and goodies!"



Was this meant for the other thread?


----------



## Leif

Yep, sure was.  good save, Kerlan.


----------



## Leif

Lou, have you seen my new feat, Mage of the Silver Flame, in my ENWorld blog?  It might be right up Francheska's alley.

Luckily, I've already had a random ENWorlder helpingme with good suggestions for the details of the feat.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif, just for the record:

I have purposly avoided several comments like the one about you losing your mind because  you are talking to non-existant people. the main reason is "I 'm a fine pot calling the kettle black"
another is i dont want to hurt your delacate ego too bad that you decide to kill off Capi.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Leif, just for the record:
> 
> I have purposly avoided several comments like the one about you losing your mind because  you are talking to non-existant people. the main reason is "I 'm a fine pot calling the kettle black"
> another is i dont want to hurt your delacate ego too bad that you decide to kill off Capi.



Your thinly veiled sucking-up has, indeed, been noted!


----------



## Scott DeWar

thinly veiled? that should be blatant sucking up!!


----------



## Leif

Ok, have it your way.  Careful, there, DeWar, you've got something brown on your nose.


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> Lou, have you seen my new feat, Mage of the Silver Flame, in my ENWorld blog? It might be right up Francheska's alley.
> 
> Luckily, I've already had a random ENWorlder helpingme with good suggestions for the details of the feat.




I saw it. I was thinking about it.  The original was a lot more powerful, but this one's not bad.  It needs an upper level feat that adds to force spells and gives something like Thunderwave in 4e as the SLA.


----------



## Scott DeWar

yuch, it stinks!

ACHOOOO! there, it is gone now.


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> I saw it. I was thinking about it.  The original was a lot more powerful, but this one's not bad.  It needs an upper level feat that adds to force spells and gives something like Thunderwave in 4e as the SLA.



Hmm, I'll set to work on that one next, then! 


Scott DeWar said:


> yuch, it stinks!
> ACHOOOO! there, it is gone now.



hehehehe


----------



## Leif

I just did a module-count.  I have accumulated an OBSCENE number of those things!  I have 24 3.5 modules, not counting the two that I'm currently running, that range from 3rd level all the way to 13th+ level, and 7 4E modules.  Cheeez Louweez!  What have I done?

EDIT:  After I wrote this post, I got in 2 more 3.5 modules, one for first level characters, and one for second level characters, so my total is now 26.


----------



## renau1g

I wasn't even aware there were 7 4e modules out


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> I wasn't even aware there were 7 4e modules out



Yepper! 
H1 Keep on the Shadowfell ("H" as in Hero) (for levels 1-3)
H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth (for levels 4-6)
H3 Pyramid of Shadows (for levels 7-10)
P1 King of the Trollhaunt Warrens ("P" as in Paragon) (for levels 11-13)
P2 Demon Queen's Enclave (for levels 14-17)
P3 Assault on Nightwyrm Fortress (for levels 17-20)

And then one without a code that is set in the FR and follows the adventure in Chapter 1 of the FR Campaign Guide that is called:
Scepter Tower of Spellguard  (for levels 2-4)

I'm considering whether we should work Scepter Tower of Spellguard in after Keep on the Shadowfell, or just do bits of it then and more gradually along as we go through Thunderspire Labyrinth.  Thats probably a bad idea, though, 'cause it would mess up the continuity of both adventures.


----------



## renau1g

Leif said:


> Yepper!
> H1 Keep on the Shadowfell ("H" as in Hero) (for levels 1-3)
> H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth (for levels 4-6)
> H3 Pyramid of Shadows (for levels 7-10)
> P1 King of the Trollhaunt Warrens ("P" as in Paragon) (for levels 11-13)
> P2 Demon Queen's Enclave (for levels 14-17)
> P3 Assault on Nightwyrm Fortress (for levels 17-20)
> 
> And then one without a code that is set in the FR and follows the adventure in Chapter 1 of the FR Campaign Guide that is called:
> Scepter Tower of Spellguard  (for levels 2-4)
> 
> I'm considering whether we should work Scepter Tower of Spellguard in after Keep on the Shadowfell, or just do bits of it then and more gradually along as we go through Thunderspire Labyrinth.  Thats probably a bad idea, though, 'cause it would mess up the continuity of both adventures.





As an FYI, I might have some OOC knowledge of the Scepter Tower adventure, I am currently working through it with my RL group (I think we're close to being done, we're working our way through the tower).

Just a heads up, I'd make sure my PC didn't have this knowledge, but thought it best to put it on the table up front.


----------



## Leif

Thanks for the info, renau1g.  But, I trust you to handle yourself fairly, if that situation arises.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Can I make a +1 Intelligence item instead of the normal +2?


----------



## Leif

Kerlan, you'll have to explain more about what you mean before I can answer your question.  What item are you talking about?


----------



## KerlanRayne

Can I make a Headband of Intellect +1 instead of the Headband of Intellect +2 found in the DMG?


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> Can I make a Headband of Intellect +1 instead of the Headband of Intellect +2 found in the DMG?



I don't see why not.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> I don't see why not.  The cost of a +1 Headband would be 1,700 gp.  But the _Caster Level_ requisite is still going to be 8th, I'm afraid.



How do you get 1,700 gp? The cost is (Bonus squared) x 1,000 gp = 1,000 go for a +1 item. Also, the caster level is not a prerequisite for creating the item. That's the caster level of an item that has been found.


----------



## Leif

*sigh* When you're right, you're right.


----------



## KerlanRayne

I was going to get _Scholar's Touch_ at the beginning of the game but Races of Destiny wasn't on your list approved books and you also shot down the Able Learner feat from the same book. I figured you didn't have the book or didn't like it. In your other game, however, you have Illumians so I thought I'd give it a shot. I think it's a great flavor spell that makes a lot of sense for wizards. I didn't think I'd get this much use out of it though.


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> I was going to get _Scholar's Touch_ at the beginning of the game but Races of Destiny wasn't on your list approved books and you also shot down the Able Learner feat from the same book. I figured you didn't have the book or didn't like it. In your other game, however, you have Illumians so I thought I'd give it a shot. I think it's a great flavor spell that makes a lot of sense for wizards. I didn't think I'd get this much use out of it though.



I didn't have that book at the time, but I have it now.  So sure!  Go for it.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> I didn't have that book at the time, but I have it now.  So sure!  Go for it.



Well, It's a little late to take the feat now, It's only available at 1st level. It would have gone well with the Beguiler's skill list.


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> Well, It's a little late to take the feat now, It's only available at 1st level. It would have gone well with the Beguiler's skill list.



I was actually talking about the Able Learner feat.  You can take that at higher levels, can't you?  Or is that what you meant?  Sorry, Kerlan.  If you'd like to do a re-build of K. Rayne from scratch, I'm not really in a position to deny you, since I've already let Mowgli do that with Manny.  So, if you feel like doing it, then, by all means do so.  Player happiness is paramount!


----------



## KerlanRayne

So it looks like we'll have some downtime. Anyone want some items made? Kerlan will take the next 6 days to read all the books and to make himself some items. He will make a Headband of Intellect, 2 Pearls of Power, an empowered Spellshard (Kelgore's Fire Bolt), and possibly a Healing Belt. 

@Leif: Thanks. I swapped out for the Able Learner feat. It can only be taken at 1st level. Also, Can I use a charge from the Wand of _Cure Serious Wounds_ to make a Healing Belt which requires _Cure Moderate Wounds_? I know it's a different spell, but it's better than what's required so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> @Leif: Thanks. I swapped out for the Able Learner feat. It can only be taken at 1st level. Also, Can I use a charge from the Wand of _Cure Serious Wounds_ to make a Healing Belt which requires _Cure Moderate Wounds_? I know it's a different spell, but it's better than what's required so I thought I'd ask.



Now THAT'S a cool idea!

Answer: maybe.  Give me some spellcraft checks - you need 3 out of 5 that meet DC 21.  If you don't make it, you can try again next week.  Failed attempts will expend one-tenth of the materials required for the item, so it won't be totally free, but it's still pretty close, isn't it?


----------



## renau1g

Hey Leif,

I just had an idea for how to comprehend the undercommon. a Pearl of Speech from MIC. It's 600gp and allows you to speak/understand a specific langauge. I recommend we buy (or craft) a few of these to aid our reading.


----------



## Leif

That is a very good idea, as would be an item like the old 'Helm of Comprehending Languages and Reading Magic.'  But before you guys start making too many more magic items, you'll really need to get a good lab set up on a permanent basis.  You had a semi-permanent one set up in a shop in Pembose, and you can keep on using that one.  Did you guys aleady buy that building, or just rent it?  If you didn't buy it, then you'll need to about, oh, say, NOW.  Then there's also the former hobgoblin keep that was discussed at one time as being your base of operations, and that has the (dis-)advantage of having a portal into the Underdark, which would be handy(?) for future adventures.

But you may well need to stock the lab with some tools and supplies from Whitlestaff's, too.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

My vote is we use the keep. More privacy, more room for expansion, and there's the aforementioned access to the Underdark. We just need to find or make a connecting tunnel from the access under the inn.

Manny will need to scribe Comprehend Languages from his scroll to his spellbook before starting in on the reading. But even then he's gonna be very limited (30 minutes/casting, 5 castings/day is only 2½ hrs a day of reading). He needs 300 hours, I think.

What would it cost to get one of the pearls made for him?


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> My vote is we use the keep. More privacy, more room for expansion, and there's the aforementioned access to the Underdark. We just need to find or make a connecting tunnel from the access under the inn.
> 
> Manny will need to scribe Comprehend Languages from his scroll to his spellbook before starting in on the reading. But even then he's gonna be very limited (30 minutes/casting, 5 castings/day is only 2½ hrs a day of reading). He needs 300 hours, I think.
> 
> What would it cost to get one of the pearls made for him?



Good question about the Pearl.  renau1g, I can't find _Pearl of Speech_ in MIC, although I see several other types of pearls.  Page #, please?


----------



## Scotley

Manny could use the pearl part of the time, spells part of the time and read books in languages he knows the rest of the time. At least I think it would work out well that way. We could also use the scholar spell we learned a couple times a day each to reduce reading time as well. Logically, we'd use that spell for the longest books.


----------



## Leif

Scotley, can you (or anyone else) point me to the page number that contains the Pearl in the MIC?

Found it!  page 118.   Cost to create = 300gp  NOTE:  "Each pearl is created for a SPECIFIC language such as Dwarven or Draconic..... you can only have ONE pearl of speech at a time."  It also has a _Command_ power that can be used once per day.

prereqs to create: Craft Wondrous Item, Command, Tongues.  cost to create 300gp. 24 xp, 1 day.

So, to use these, you'll need to find or create pearls of speech for the Drow language, and, to make them, you'll have to find someone to cast _Tongues_ (and _Command_) for you.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> You had a semi-permanent one set up in a shop in Pembose, and you can keep on using that one.  Did you guys aleady buy that building, or just rent it?  If you didn't buy it, then you'll need to about, oh, say, NOW.



Huh? What shop are you talking about? I don't remember that. How much would it be to rent or buy one?


----------



## Leif

The way I remember it, when you were doing all that spell swapping, you secured a shop in Pembrose, so you'd have a nice, secure spot to do all of your scribing.  I think maybe you bought it outright, but I can't remember for sure. (See below)  I thought you were the expert of exactly what had been said in the game, Kerlan!   (Guess it doesn't work as well for ya if you can't throw it in my face, huh?  )

Actually, as Kerlan found, it was Magus Crus who rented the old Pembrose Schoolhouse in which you did your scribing.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> When you get ready to proceed and give Magus Crus the necessary gold, he goes straight out and rents the old schoolhouse in Pembrose, so that you will have a quiet, comfortable place in which to do all of your transcribing.



Is this what you're talking about? It's the only thing I could find.


----------



## Leif

Yeah, that's it.  Old schoolhouse - I had forgotten that that's what it was.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> Yeah, that's it.  Old schoolhouse - I had forgotten that that's what it was.



So what do we do? Do we use it too? Do we have to rent or buy? How much for each?


----------



## Leif

Well, good question.  My ruling is that the rent is already paid for the next two weeks, so you can use it for free for that long.  Then I guess you'll have to talk to the landlord about it.


----------



## KerlanRayne

The _Healing Belt_ has a retail price of 750 gp but the creation price is listed as 500 gp and 40 xp. Usually the creation cost is half the retail price. Do I, *1)* Use the creation price in the book, or *2)* use 375 gp and 30 xp which is half the 750 gp price.


----------



## renau1g

KerlanRayne said:


> The _Healing Belt_ has a retail price of 750 gp but the creation price is listed as 500 gp and 40 xp. Usually the creation cost is half the retail price. Do I, *1)* Use the creation price in the book, or *2)* use 375 gp and 30 xp which is half the 750 gp price.




I even checked the errata and there's no correction.


----------



## Lou

KerlanRayne said:


> The _Healing Belt_ has a retail price of 750 gp but the creation price is listed as 500 gp and 40 xp. Usually the creation cost is half the retail price. Do I, *1)* Use the creation price in the book, or *2)* use 375 gp and 30 xp which is half the 750 gp price.




There is a lot of discussion on the Healing Belt online, including on EnWorld. See Healing Belt in MIC = broken? This is something that should have been corrected in the errata, but it hasn't been to date.

In Scotley's campaign, my characters have all paid 1000 gp retail, and I use that price by default unless the DM tells me otherwise.

Leif--what say the all-knowing DM?


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> The _Healing Belt_ has a retail price of 750 gp but the creation price is listed as 500 gp and 40 xp. Usually the creation cost is half the retail price. Do I, *1)* Use the creation price in the book, or *2)* use 375 gp and 30 xp which is half the 750 gp price.



You'd better let me take a look at the situation after I get home tonight.  I'm not totally comfortable making a decision like this without at least being able to lay eyes on the books myself.  Not that I'm doubting what you say, Kerlan, I'm just funny that way.  My first impression is to use the higher costs in gp and xp, but let me take a look at things later and I may well change that position.

And thanks, Lou and Ryan for checking the errata.  That was my first thought, but I'm not sure how to go about doing it.  I was considering going to the WotC website and searching for 'errata' and just hoping for the best.  Still seems like that might work about as well as anything else.


----------



## renau1g

Leif said:


> You'd better let me take a look at the situation after I get home tonight.  I'm not totally comfortable making a decision like this without at least being able to lay eyes on the books myself.  Not that I'm doubting what you say, Kerlan, I'm just funny that way.  My first impression is to use the higher costs in gp and xp, but let me take a look at things later and I may well change that position.
> 
> And thanks, Lou and Ryan for checking the errata.  That was my first thought, but I'm not sure how to go about doing it.  I was considering going to the WotC website and searching for 'errata' and just hoping for the best.  Still seems like that might work about as well as anything else.




Here's the page from the book attached

Here's the link to their errata page:
Official D&D Updates


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Here's the page from the book attached
> 
> Here's the link to their errata page:
> Official D&D Updates



Nice try, Ry, but my computer at work can't open the pdfs.  Guess you'll just have to wait until tonight anyway.


----------



## renau1g

Really? That's crazy, I thought most places use PDF's for protection of document integrity and being in a legal dept. you'd need that?


----------



## Leif

Ahhh, not so much.  I haven't had any issues with "document integrity."  We're a pretty small outfit hee, though.


----------



## renau1g

That sounds nice. I remember dealing with the lawyers back when I worked for a certain large automaker (who's now bankrupt) and the lawyers there were ...interesting... to say the least.


----------



## Leif

Now THAT would be a great gig to have!  Leif, "Wheel Lawyer'!    Oh, but wait, bankrupt, you say?  Hmm, if they just had ONE more lawyer, they probably could have stayed in the black.  They should've called me!


----------



## renau1g

I'd call my contacts there....but I think they all got down-sized. 

Maybe if you're a good bankruptcy lawyer you can make a fortune off of this


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Maybe if you're a good bankruptcy lawyer you can make a fortune off of this



HA!!

First of all: bankruptcy law is a weeping, festering ulcer on the backside of American jurisprudence.  I've dabbled in it, but I have great loathing for it, and have taken a solemn vow to never screw around with it again.  Ever.

Second, in all bankruptcy cases, the attorney's fee charged to the debtor must be approved by the Court hearing the Bankruptcy action, which makes it extraordinarily difficult to get anything more than a "break-even" fee.


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> I'd call my contacts there....but I think they all got down-sized.



Gnomes, huh?  My favorites!


----------



## Scott DeWar

not gnomes, but kobolds . . . they are just as repuable as lawyers!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> not gnomes, but kobolds . . . they are just as repuable as lawyers!



touche


----------



## Scott DeWar

Has any one made any pearls of speach yet? and if not, then would Magus cruz have one of drow and one of underdark? and would they be for sale at book price?

also, do i read that each book averages to two hours to reac? I saw that womeone listed a total of 300 hours to flat out read the books.


----------



## Leif

The chances of the Magus having those particular pearls is probably slim at best, but I guess you could ask him.  The time it takes to read the books depends upon your intelligence score:

800 hours total, minus [100 hours x (your intelligence bonus)], so with an 18 int, it takes 400 hours, 16-17 int - 500 hours, 14-15 int - 600 hours, etc.

(That formula is in the module, it's NOT my brainchild!)


----------



## Scott DeWar

so that means it takes 500 hours to read the books. Ok, then. I am confused as to how many hours convert from the schlor's touch spell. If all things are attempted , then capi may need more then 6 days, as he is also trying to get some other academic persuits accomplished aw well. (particularly some scrolls to be read and some to be written.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

ps:reguarding purchase from magus crus: Capi would sweeten the deel with 2 X 100 gp pearals as part of payment!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Scott DeWar said:


> Also, do i read that each book averages to two hours to reac? I saw that womeone listed a total of 300 hours to flat out read the books.




That was for Manny - Int 20.


----------



## Leif

I can't find _Scholar's Touch_ to save my life!  Book and page number, please?


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> I can't find _Scholar's Touch_ to save my life!  Book and page number, please?



Races of Destiny p167


----------



## renau1g

Mowgli said:


> That was for Manny - Int 20.




Damn.... you smart Brownies...Makes Xavier's 18 look stupid 

How'd it get so high?


----------



## Leif

Thanks, Kerlan.  Note that even with that spell going, you still need a _Comprehend Languages_ unless you understand the language of the book.  Like I said, the chances of Magus Crus having the particular _Pearls of Speech_ that you need is slim at best.  Probably not a good idea to count on that, DeWar.


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Damn.... you smart Brownies...Makes Xavier's 18 look stupid
> 
> How'd it get so high?



He's just a smart little XXXX, I guess.   I'm pretty sure Brownies have a +2 (at least) to intelligence.  But they have, like -4 or -6 to Str, too.  If memory serves.  Mowgli has the template posted in the RG for this game, I think.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Thanks, Kerlan.  Note that even with that spell going, you still need a _Comprehend Languages_ unless you understand the language of the book.  Like I said, the chances of Magus Crus having the particular _Pearls of Speech_ that you need is slim at best.  Probably not a good idea to count on that, DeWar.



Since the best possibility is Capizzio reading for 2 1/2 hours per day with comp lang, I think that his best bet is to read them another day.

500 hours div by 2.5 hours per day = 20 days

I can spend 6 days making scrolls or reading scrolls and putting them in his spell book


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Since the best possibility is Capizzio reading for 2 1/2 hours per day with comp lang, I think that his best bet is to read them another day.
> 
> 500 hours div by 2.5 hours per day = 20 days
> 
> I can spend 6 days making scrolls or reading scrolls and putting them in his spell book



Since you're only going to be  reading and scribing for 2.5 hours/day, you can still do lots of stuff during the rest of the day, too, can't you?


----------



## Leif

The fact that Wizards can use a second, third, fourth, or higher slot to prepare a first level spell, raises the question -- can spontaneous casters do likewise and expend a higher level slot to spontaneously cast a lower level spell?  It seems like they should be able to do this, logically, but I think we've all seen how 'logic' does not apply in any sort of uniform fashion to D&D.


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> Damn.... you smart Brownies...Makes Xavier's 18 look stupid
> 
> How'd it get so high?






Leif said:


> He's just a smart little XXXX, I guess.   I'm pretty sure Brownies have a +2 (at least) to intelligence.  But they have, like -4 or -6 to Str, too.  If memory serves.  Mowgli has the template posted in the RG for this game, I think.




It must be that "herb" that gets put into the brownies, Man!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> It must be that "herb" that gets put into the brownies, Man!



I'm sure you're exactly right!


----------



## Scott DeWar

now according to my math, 5 spells at 50 mins each spell = 250 mins of comp lang. that give him 4 hours to read the books and 10 mins to spare. that would there fore give him 4 hours of reading and 4 hours of scroll reading per day.



500hours of reading @ 4 hours/day = ...125 days?! unacceptable!

Scribble scribble scraatch...

ok, hows we try this:
daily spell casting:
spell one: comp lang for 50 mins
spell 2 through 5:
scolor's touch for 5 books each casting, total of 20 books
Will take 8 days and leaves 4 hours and 8 mins per day to do 'whatever'

8 days is not as good as 6, but much better then 125, eh?

so, that means he can do 8 half days of working on his spllbook. dc 16 to read and scribe a lv 1 spell from a scroll. if failure, then cant try until improvement is made on spellcraft score.

time to get to work. 8 days worth!


----------



## Leif

I'm feeling generous, and you have all of these other wizards to help you remember your Spellcraft lessons, too.  For purposes of scribing and copying new spells into your spellbooks during these 8 (or however many) days, everyone automatically succeeds on their Spellcraft checks.


----------



## Scott DeWar

even capizzio? after the comment in the 'left behind ' ooc thread, i figger i am in reeeeely hot water right now.


----------



## Leif

Free advice:  Don't remind me of that!  Just accept the gift and go on with life.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kerlan, are you able to craft a Pearl of Speech for Drow? If so, Manny will need one, plus will need to borrow your Pearl(s) of Power in order to be able to finish anywhere close to 8 days.

Not that he's in a hurry, but he doesn't want to hold the rest of the group up if they are all done . . .

Also, is there a ruling that limits one to 8 hour days? And even if there is one for spellcasting, is there one for other 'stuff' like just reading up on a subject?

If not, Manny will likely read for 10 to 15 hours a day - again, to finish on time and keep the others from having to wait for him.


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> Also, is there a ruling that limits one to 8 hour days? And even if there is one for spellcasting, is there one for other 'stuff' like just reading up on a subject?



For this time and this time only we'll say that you can read 15 hours per day - that's allowing 8 hrs for sleep and 1 hour to quickly scarf down 3 meals (20 minutes per meal).  And of those 15 hours spent reading, part of the time you're under the influence of various spells that increase your comprehension rate, so, tell me again, just what is gained from one days study?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

_Gracias_, most benevolent DM!

Best case - Kerlan crafts Pearl of Speech _and_ loans Manny a Pearl of Power; Manny can read about 50 hours a day (300 hrs/150 books = 2 hrs/book; 6 apps of Scholar's Touch x 3 books/app = 18 books x 2 hrs/book = 36 hours, plus another 14 hours of steady reading). 6 days best case.

A bit longer in reality due to limitations on availability of Pearls of Power (sharing and all that).

Without the Pearl of Speech, it's gonna be more like 20 days or more due to Manny's limited level and resulting lack of duration on Comprehend Languages and Scholar's Touch spells.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Mowgli said:


> Kerlan, are you able to craft a Pearl of Speech for Drow?



It requires the spell _Command_, which is a 1st level Cleric spell, and _Tongues_, which is a 3rd level Wizard spell. I can't cast either one of them. Sorry.


----------



## renau1g

So only a MC'd cleric/mage can create one? Stupid...


----------



## KerlanRayne

renau1g said:


> So only a MC'd cleric/mage can create one? Stupid...



No, Tongues is also a 4th level Cleric spell, but that doesn't help. Also, a Cleric and a Mage can work together to create it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OK, if Magus won't craft one for Manny he'll have to do it the long way.


----------



## renau1g

Xavier will join Manny taking his time (poor ol' wizards)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Yeah, it's a tough life . . . kicking back in the wing back chair with a good book and a cup of gourmet coffee, reading all day and watching the world go by.

Poor us!


----------



## Scott DeWar

So, Manny will need how much time to complete the reading? because, if we have enough spare time, capi may want to swap spells with someone, until he runs out of coinage.


----------



## renau1g

Yes, the life of a scholar is quite difficult (which is why I hope to be a University Professor one day, complete with a jacket with patches in the elbows)

P.S. I found a local grocery store that has some decent coffee beans...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

My friend Mike got me a 5 lb bag of the Roaster's Choice from Northwest Coffee Co. for my b-day. Yummee!


----------



## KerlanRayne

Mowgli said:


> _Gracias_, most benevolent DM!
> 
> Best case - Kerlan crafts Pearl of Speech _and_ loans Manny a Pearl of Power; Manny can read about 50 hours a day (300 hrs/150 books = 2 hrs/book; 6 apps of Scholar's Touch x 3 books/app = 18 books x 2 hrs/book = 36 hours, plus another 14 hours of steady reading). 6 days best case.
> 
> A bit longer in reality due to limitations on availability of Pearls of Power (sharing and all that).



I can craft your own Pearl of Power or two for you and you can use them while borrowing mine. I could also make you a pair of Arcanist's Gloves which give +2 to caster level of a 1st level spell twice per day.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

That sounds good - what would you charge for two pearls and the gloves? All of that would actually be very useful all around for Manny given his current level limitations.

He could finish in 7 days even without Kerlan's two pearls, leaving those for Xavier (or whomever).


----------



## KerlanRayne

Mowgli said:


> That sounds good - what would you charge for two pearls and the gloves? All of that would actually be very useful all around for Manny given his current level limitations.



2,000 gp for all three items since you don't want to pay any experience. 

By the way Leif, did you ever make a decision about the crafting cost of the Healing Belt?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

KerlanRayne said:


> 2,000 gp for all three items since you don't want to pay any experience.




Done, and thanks!


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey guys, if after 8 days any one is still needing to read with comp lang, capi can cast at level 5 comp lang to any one that needs it, 5 times a day. It is written as day 9 + in the IC thread. as for what capi is going to do with the 8 ranks, i need to think for a bit.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Mowgli said:


> Done, and thanks!



No problem. I'll make the Gloves on day 7 and the two Pearls on days 8 and 9. You can just take the two I've already made starting on day 5, I'll keep the two I craft later. That way you can start using them earlier and we still come out even. 







Scott DeWar said:


> hey guys, if after 8 days any one is still needing to read with comp lang, capi can cast at level 5 comp lang to any one that needs it, 5 times a day. It is written as day 9 + in the IC thread. as for what capi is going to do with the 8 ranks, i need to think for a bit.



If only you could. _Comprehend Languages_ is a personal only spell, so no helping others.


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> My friend Mike got me a 5 lb bag of the Roaster's Choice from Northwest Coffee Co. for my b-day. Yummee!



Speaking of birthday presents, I have one for you, too, Mowgli.   You want I should bring it over, or do you want to come and get it?

FYI -- my wrapping skills are quite retarded!  So will it be ok if I skip that part?



KerlanRayne said:


> By the way Leif, did you ever make a decision about the crafting cost of the Healing Belt?



Ummm, I didn't remember that I was supposed to be doing so.  What's the question again?  Isn't the cost given in MIC?  My tendency is to follow published costs, but I suspect that there's some weird wrinkle to your question, isn't there?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> hey guys, if after 8 days any one is still needing to read with comp lang, capi can cast at level 5 comp lang to any one that needs it, 5 times a day. It is written as day 9 + in the IC thread. as for what capi is going to do with the 8 ranks, i need to think for a bit.






KerlanRayne said:


> If only you could. _Comprehend Languages_ is a personal only spell, so no helping others.



 rats and darn!!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Leif said:


> Speaking of birthday presents, I have one for you, too, Mowgli.   You want I should bring it over, or do you want to come and get it?
> 
> FYI -- my wrapping skills are quite retarded!  So will it be ok if I skip that part?




Please don't go to the trouble of wrapping it, and I'll be more than happy to swing by and get it. And thank you in advance for the gift!


----------



## Leif

You're welcome, Mowgli, but you show an awful lot of faith by thanking me before you see the "gift."  How do you know it's not one of those new-fangled 'lectric butt wipers?  You know, a corncob with a 110 volt cord attached? 

Just call me when you want to come pick it up, k?


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> If only you could. Comprehend Languages is a personal only spell, so no helping others.





Scott DeWar said:


> rats and darn!!!



I agree!  That is a most unwelcome revelation, Kerlan!  You can just keep that junk to yourself from now on!   We may have to address this deficiency later on, or, even better, this would be a good subject for spell research.....


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> Ummm, I didn't remember that I was supposed to be doing so.  What's the question again?  Isn't the cost given in MIC?  My tendency is to follow published costs, but I suspect that there's some weird wrinkle to your question, isn't there?



Well this is what my question was: 







KerlanRayne said:


> The _Healing Belt_ has a retail price of 750 gp but the creation price is listed as 500 gp and 40 xp. Usually the creation cost is half the retail price. Do I, *1)* Use the creation price in the book, or *2)* use 375 gp and 30 xp which is half the 750 gp price.



And here is what you said: 







Leif said:


> You'd better let me take a look at the situation after I get home tonight.  I'm not totally comfortable making a decision like this without at least being able to lay eyes on the books myself.  Not that I'm doubting what you say, Kerlan, I'm just funny that way.  My first impression is to use the higher costs in gp and xp, but let me take a look at things later and I may well change that position.



There is no errata for this item.


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> Well this is what my question was: And here is what you said: There is no errata for this item.




ahh, yes.  It's all coming back to me now.  I'll have to try  once again to remember to check when I get home tonight.  Sorry.


----------



## Scott DeWar

do you need  us to remind you? we can you know...e mail....a post in every ooc thread you are a part of... mowgli can call yoou...


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> do you need  us to remind you? we can you know...e mail....a post in every ooc thread you are a part of... mowgli can call yoou...



Hehehe, couldn't hurt man. an email should be sufficient.


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> Well this is what my question was: And here is what you said: There is no errata for this item.



Let's keep it simple and use the xp and gp costs stated in MIC: 500gp, 40xp, 1 day.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> Let's keep it simple and use the xp and gp costs stated in MIC: 500gp, 40xp, 1 day.



OK, No problem.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Manny's character sheet is all updated - Languages (Drow, Underdark) and Knowledge (Underdark) as well as his new toys (two Pearls of Power and Arcanists' Gloves) and money deducted.

As previously stated, he'll spend any downtime (early in the study period now, as he'll be waiting for Kerlan to craft his items) helping fetch and tote, run errands, work the bellows, etc. wherever he's needed.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Capizzio is done too


----------



## Leif

Boris is very appreciative of Manny's help.  He even gives him some of the tips.  Don't get your hopes up, dude, it's only 3 sp and 4 cp.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Leif said:


> Boris is very appreciative of Manny's help.  He even gives him some of the tips.  Don't get your hopes up, dude, it's only 3 sp and 4 cp.




Woo hoo, I'm rich! Just 96 sp and 6 cp more and I can scribe another spell to my book!


----------



## Leif




----------



## KerlanRayne

Mowgli said:


> Woo hoo, I'm rich! Just _9_96 sp and 6 cp more and I can scribe another spell to my book!



Fixed that for ya. 

By the way, Kerlan is also up to date.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Thanks, man. Plainly I'm not nearly as smart as the character I'm playing!


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> Manny's character sheet is all updated - Languages (Drow, Underdark) and Knowledge (Underdark) as well as his new toys (two Pearls of Power and Arcanists' Gloves) and money deducted.
> 
> As previously stated, he'll spend any downtime (early in the study period now, as he'll be waiting for Kerlan to craft his items) helping fetch and tote, run errands, work the bellows, etc. wherever he's needed.



Speaking of crafting items -- Did I ever tell you guys about the idea of letting the person for whom the item was being made contribute the xp for the crafting?  I'm not sure now who it was that had the idea first.  Could have been me, probably wasn't, but _could_ have been!  (Or, so sez me, anyways.)  But, hopefully, you're already doing that since everybody's having Poor Kerlan make ALL the danged toys for the whole party!


----------



## renau1g

I was hoping to level him down with all that crafting


----------



## Scott DeWar

guys:

Check out this nifty artwork:

 here is the nifty artwork!


----------



## Leif

Yep, that's pretty cool stuff, SD!


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> Speaking of crafting items -- Did I ever tell you guys about the idea of letting the person for whom the item was being made contribute the xp for the crafting?  I'm not sure now who it was that had the idea first.  Could have been me, probably wasn't, but _could_ have been!  (Or, so sez me, anyways.)  But, hopefully, you're already doing that since everybody's having Poor Kerlan make ALL the danged toys for the whole party!



Well here's where the idea came from: 







KerlanRayne said:


> How about this: So if you help me make the item and take the XP cost yourself, you can have the item at cost. If you can't, then you pay 75%. Does that sound more fair?



Sorry Leif, no cookie for you. 

As to crafting items, I've only made a few items for Manny. No one else asked. He paid more than cost because he didn't want to lose any XP due to his low level.


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> Sorry Leif, no cookie for you.



I don't like cookies anyway. 

(Y'all _are_ buying this, right?)


----------



## Scott DeWar

I would rather not comment on this, thank you.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I would rather not comment on this, thank you.



Hmmm, I'm noticing a disturbing trend in your recent posts, DeWar.  So just what WOULD you like to talk about, eh???


----------



## renau1g

Coffee maybe?


----------



## Leif

*nooo!!!!*


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> Coffee maybe?






Leif said:


> *nooo!!!!*




*Coffee!!! yes!!!* 

I have recently tasted Rawanda beans that were out of this world from Dunn Brothers Coffee. it was great!


----------



## renau1g

Rawana? I thought their big export was pirates... oh wait that was Somalia.


----------



## Leif

Are you guys referring to Rwanda?  Or some other 5-star African resort?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Are you guys referring to Rwanda?  Or some other 5-star African resort?




yup, that's the place!


----------



## KerlanRayne

I'm thinking about what my feat will be for next level. Do you allow things from the Player's Guide to Faerun? I'm considering Magical Artisan.


----------



## Leif

Sure, Magical Artisan will work. Good call, Kerlan!  To which item creation feat would you apply it?  I'm thinking maybe Craft Wondrous Item?  Or, if you applied it to Scribe Scroll, then you guys could pack PLENTY of overkill for seriously nuking bunches of bad guys.


----------



## Leif

*The Minx Brothers*

Yeah, it seems like there are quite a few more npcs in this module that I should have brought into the story before now, but, then again, I'm not sure what you would have done with them before.  It does seem more natural this way, I guess.  But there are still plenty of surprises lurking all around and under your noses!


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> Sure, Magical Artisan will work. Good call, Kerlan!  To which item creation feat would you apply it?  I'm thinking maybe Craft Wondrous Item?  Or, if you applied it to Scribe Scroll, then you guys could pack PLENTY of overkill for seriously nuking bunches of bad guys.



Yes, Craft Wonderous Item it is. I think it will help a great deal.


----------



## Lou

Kerlan, have you seen this thread?


----------



## KerlanRayne

Lou said:


> Kerlan, have you seen this thread?



 Uh, no I haven't. I don't see anything interesting there. Am I missing something?


----------



## Leif

Anyway, Kerlan, good call on the feat!


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> "You..., you..., you expect me to walk for FIVE days?!?" *sigh* Reviewing her spells. "No fly spell, no summon air elemental spell, hmmm, I guess I'm out of luck....." Frowning. "Perhaps a couple of bottles of spirits to make the journey more forgetful....  What about magic carpets?  No?  Horses?"



You could always get a carpet, roll Francheska up in it and drag her butt!  I'd say that such a carpet that muffled her complaining would qualify as a 'magic carpet.'


----------



## Scott DeWar

I here-by reserve the right to refrain from commenting on ways and needs to de-chattie somone.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I here-by reserve the right to refrain from commenting on ways and needs to de-chattie somone.



That's a new one!  I like it, I like it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

What? your a lawyer. I figured you would be use to using that kind of wording!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> What? your a lawyer. I figured you would be use to using that kind of wording!



Nope!  de-chatty was a new one on me!   (Most lawyers are at the other end of the "chatty spectrum" you know.)


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> Nope! de-chatty was a new one on me!  (Most lawyers are at the other end of the "chatty spectrum" you know.)




What are you talking about? Most lawyers I know love to hear themselves talk! Or is that just the litigators?


----------



## renau1g

Them and defense lawyers...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hmmm, now is a good time for a lawyer joke:

[sblock=a good joke]

if a lawyer and your mother-in-law are both drowning in a lake do you :

A) save your mother in law,

B) save thelawyer, or 

C) go out for donuts and coffee and return in half an hour?

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> What are you talking about? Most lawyers I know love to hear themselves talk! Or is that just the litigators?



That's what I said!  He said something about being de-chatty, meaning not talking, or so I interpreted his comment, and I said that in my expeirence most lawyers were at the other end of the spectrum, meaning just what you said.  But, in point of fact, most of them that I know don't care to hear anyone else speak at all.  But they want you to drop whatever you're doing and listen to their words of eminent wisdom with rapt attention.  Of course, you, myself, and xedr are NOT numbered among this majority.  Unless you want to team up with me against xedr, and we can talk about him??   (Does he spy on this thread?)


----------



## renau1g

I'll team up against xedr... I'm always up for an unfair fight


----------



## Scott DeWar

Lief, I think it was a misunderstanding of what you ment


----------



## Lou

I misunderstood.  No, xedr doesn't fall in that category of talking head lawyer either.  And I don't think xedr reads this thread; he barely reads the Constables thread.  It makes Darius a true seat-of-his-pants character.


----------



## Leif

It's all good.  I don't want to talk about lawyers anyway.  So, are we ready to advance to the Brothers Grimm Minx (Borden and Garsen) now?


----------



## Leif

DM Leif will be unavailable from this coming suday afternoon/evening until Tueday night.  Can't be helped, sorry.


----------



## renau1g

I'm all set   *Pshhh* that's only two days, you're almost as good as DeWar, but not quite.


----------



## Leif

Wait!  I'm confused.  (Big surprise, huh?)  Are you going to see the Brothers Minx, or looking for the place in the Gaskar Hills on your own?  I've assumed the latter in my latest IC post, but I can change it if need be.  I forget now, why were you looking for the Minxes?


----------



## Lou

Because they owes us money!  Don't you remember?


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> Wait!  I'm confused.  (Big surprise, huh?)  Are you going to see the Brothers Minx, or looking for the place in the Gaskar Hills on your own?  I've assumed the latter in my latest IC post, but I can change it if need be.  I forget now, why were you looking for the Minxes?



Because they know more about where the Orcs are than we do? If we are already going in the right direction, we can just keep going. No Problem.


----------



## Leif

Oh, yeah!  Umm, you might be going in the right way.  You're just not sure, though, are you? hehe.  We'll pick up when you disembark from the boat and you can either go north to find the Minx brothers or South to look for the orcs.  How does that sound?  Give me just a minute to fix the IC thread.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I believe we were headed north to the Mynx Brothers  to collect data on the orcs and to recieve the first installment of 6000 gp for the war on the orcs.


----------



## Leif

OOC:  you won't get any money from the Minx brothers.  You do know that, don't you?  And Lord Kyle is highly unlikely to pay anything until you show him some results!

FYI:  I have officially surrendered to Rhun in our "Posting War" and I declare peace henceforth forever!


----------



## Scotley

I'd say we are more likely to have results for Lord Kyle if we go North and get some information from the Minx brothers.


----------



## Scott DeWar

i was only joking about the getting of money. just a joke here. nothing else.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> i was only joking about the getting of money. just a joke here. nothing else.



Good! hehehehe!

I was just making sure, David!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Oh come on, when would i ever be serious about that? would I ever take advantage of your occasional memory lapse for the party to gain? *re-adjusts stolen halo to be seen by all*


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Oh come on, when would i ever be serious about that? would I ever take advantage of your occasional memory lapse for the party to gain? *re-adjusts stolen halo to be seen by all*



YOU???? never!


----------



## Scott DeWar

shouldn't that have been a devil smiley?


----------



## Scotley

Shouldn't all of Leif's smilies be devil smilies?


----------



## Scott DeWar

to that i *must* cirtainly concede to.


----------



## Leif

Well, I NEVER!!


----------



## Lou

Scotley said:


> Shouldn't all of Leif's smilies be devil smilies?




Scotley, I think you're projecting again....


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> Scotley, I think you're projecting again....



Yeah, it's true.  *sigh* And I try so hard to be a good influence on him, too!


----------



## Lou

leif said:


> yeah, it's true. *sigh* and i try so hard to be a good influence on him, too!




roflmfao!


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> roflmfao!



Watch it bub! My DM powers work on fire elves, too, you know.


----------



## Lou

If only rolling on the floor laughing counted as exercise!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

maybe if you add : garb to that.
roflmaogarb


----------



## Scotley

Whatever do you mean?


----------



## Scott DeWar

rolling 
pn
the 
floor
laughing
my
arse
off*
gettong
a
rug
burn*

which would be a very hearty laugh and therfore exurting effort, ergo: exorcise.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Whatever do you mean?



ENOUGH with the halo crap already, Scotley!  We all know you too well for you to pull that stuff on us.


----------



## Scotley




----------



## Lou

Scott DeWar said:


> rolling
> pn
> the
> floor
> laughing
> my
> arse
> off*
> gettong
> a
> rug
> burn*
> 
> which would be a very hearty laugh and therfore exurting effort, ergo: exorcise.




Not only could I not find that defined anywhere, the only placed it's been used, according to Google, is on RPG sites like EnWorld.


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> Not only could I not find that defined anywhere, the only placed it's been used, according to Google, is on RPG sites like EnWorld.



Google is just wrong about that, then:  I've heard/seen it elsewhere lenty of times.  But without the misspelling of "pn" (on?)


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> Not only could I not find that defined anywhere, the only placed it's been used, according to Google, is on RPG sites like EnWorld.



Google is just wrong about that, then:  I've heard/seen it elsewhere plenty of times.  But without the misspelling of "pn" (on?) 

OK, then, that's it for me!  I am outta here!  "See" you guys on Tuesday night/Wednesday.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I thought about whether or not the spell would create an image of the mount as well, and could see an arguments either way.

On the 'No' side, the description does say it creates images of 'the caster.'

On the 'Yes' side, I thought of several:

1. Equipment, etc. is also reproduced, and is produced by the images as it is used by the caster.
2. The spell is powerful enough that environmental effects (such as area spells) that cause visible changes to the caster are reproduced in the images.
3. It just wouldn't be very tricksy at all if Manny's images were all floating a foot off the ground with legs in position for riding a mount, but no mount visible . . . Since the spell description also states that it makes all sorts of accomodations to keep viewers confused it seems (at least somewhat) logical that it could reporduce a mount for that same reason.

Anyway, I'm good either way you decide but I'll need to know for future reference. Manny's puny enough I'll probably be using this often, and I need to know if I should dismount before casting it.


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> I thought about whether or not the spell would create an image of the mount as well, and could see an arguments either way.
> On the 'Yes' side, I thought of several:
> 1. Equipment, etc. is also reproduced, and is produced by the images as it is used by the caster.
> 2. The spell is powerful enough that environmental effects (such as area spells) that cause visible changes to the caster are reproduced in the images.
> 3. It just wouldn't be very tricksy at all if Manny's images were all floating a foot off the ground with legs in position for riding a mount, but no mount visible . . . Since the spell description also states that it makes all sorts of accomodations to keep viewers confused it seems (at least somewhat) logical that it could reporduce a mount for that same reason.



Good argument!  Ok, we'll do it that way!


----------



## renau1g

Excellent, otherwise Xavier would also look silly.


----------



## Leif

There may be those who might say that Xavier looks pretty d****** silly, anyway!   Not me, of course!


----------



## Scott DeWar

You would never say any thing like that!


----------



## Leif

Thanks, DeWar!  Trying to dig yourself out of that crack you got your butt wedged into, aren't ya?   ... keep on digging ....


----------



## Scott DeWar

butt...crack...har har! that is just cheeky!! 

Actualy i was trying to dig myself deeper on purpose by being sarchastic!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Actualy i was trying to dig myself deeper on purpose by being sarchastic!



I should have known....

("cheeky"  hehe)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Here is something for you to ponder:

A mind is a terrible thing to waste
and
a waist is a terrible thing to mind


----------



## Leif

Okay:  PONDER, PONDER, PONDER!


----------



## Leif

Scotley, Mowgli, and Lou, don't look now, but....

EN World D&D / RPG News - View Profile: Zimmer


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> Scotley, Mowgli, and Lou, don't look now, but....
> 
> EN World D&D / RPG News - View Profile: Zimmer





Oops, I looked.


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> Oops, I looked.



Yeah......
Me, too.

But now you kinda wish that you hadn't looked, don't you?  Icky-poo!


----------



## Scotley

Speak of the devil and he will appear?


----------



## Leif

That's what I said in another thread about the same thing.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Anyone want to clue me in?


----------



## Leif

It's a blast from the past for Scotley, Mowgli, Lou, and me.  Lou was this dudes bestest friend before the rest of us even knew him. [hehe, sorry, Lou]  And, honestly, there was awhile there when I thought he was my bestest friend, too.  Then I met Lou, and then Scotley, and gradually my friendship with Mowgli was restored to and far surpassed its former glory as well.

I know, I know, that doesn't really tell you much.  But let's not dwell on the past, ok?  There's nothing to be gained from it, trust me.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Leif said:


> . . . and gradually my friendship with Mowgli was restored to and far surpassed its former glory as well.




Aaaawwww   What don't kill you makes you stronger, right? Seriously, though . . . cool.


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> Aaaawwww   What don't kill you makes you stronger, right? Seriously, though . . . cool.



All I can say to that is this -- You one STRONG sumagun, man!


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> It's a blast from the past for Scotley, Mowgli, Lou, and me.  Lou was this dudes bestest friend before the rest of us even knew him. [hehe, sorry, Lou]  And, honestly, there was awhile there when I thought he was my bestest friend, too.  Then I met Lou, and then Scotley, and gradually my friendship with Mowgli was restored to and far surpassed its former glory as well.



Ah, so it's an old friend joining the boards. Does that mean he's going to start a game too? 


Leif said:


> I know, I know, that doesn't really tell you much.  But let's not dwell on the past, ok?  There's nothing to be gained from it, trust me.



Except some pretty interesting stories, I'm sure.


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> Ah, so it's an old friend joining the boards. Does that mean he's going to start a game too? Except some pretty interesting stories, I'm sure.



At this point, 'friend' would be stretching it a bit, to say the least.  And the stories aren't interesting.  Just depressing.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Then how about:

'And now back to our previoulsy sponsered game' 

for a distraction?


----------



## Leif

I'm all for that!


----------



## Scotley

Speaking of old friends starting games...

Hey Lou! I thought you had plans to run a game.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ah!! another game to consider?


----------



## Leif

Yeah, Lou, I had So-Ju Wan Lee, the quasi-asian a**hole,  Samurai/Warmage all ready to bedevil my fellow players (excepting Scotley and possibly Mowgli, but DeWar better watch out!  )


----------



## Lou

Yes, I'm still working on the background for the gestalt Six Kingdoms. The story arc includes a poem my middle daughter wrote. She and I are still discussing how to get the PCs onto that long-term quest. Perhaps when JA gets his games back up and running, I'll start it up.

Scott DeWar, you interested in proposing a character?  Since the PCs are all level 1 gestalt, I think 4 is enough.


----------



## Scott DeWar

is gestalt the rules where you choose two clases and pick the features  of the best of the two at each level? I can't remember off the top of my head right now.


----------



## Leif

Yep.  All the abilities of both classes, and if both classes have the ability, you take the one that's best.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Happy Birthday to me!

Wow, 31.


----------



## Scotley

The Gestalt rules are from Unearthed Arcana

Unearthed Arcana

Here's the short course on Gestalt from the SRD

Gestalt Characters :: d20srd.org


----------



## renau1g

I think you can't choose two spellcasting classes though (so no super CoDzillas, with a cleric//druid )


----------



## KerlanRayne

renau1g said:


> I think you can't choose two spellcasting classes though (so no super CoDzillas, with a cleric//druid )



Sure you can. You can't choose combo prestige classes though, like Mystic Theurge. A Cleric//Druid would have a lot of spells, but still only have so many actions available to use them.


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> Sure you can. You can't choose combo prestige classes though, like Mystic Theurge. A Cleric//Druid would have a lot of spells, but still only have so many actions available to use them.



What? I thought that a Cleric/Wizard could qualify for Mystic Theurge.  How does that work again, exactly?  Never mind!  Is this what you meant: 

"A gestalt character can’t combine two prestige classes at any level, although it’s okay to combine a prestige class and a regular class. Prestige classes that are essentially class combinations-such as the arcane trickster, mystic theurge, and eldritch knight-should be prohibited if you’re using gestalt classes, because they unduly complicate the game balance of what’s already a high-powered variant. Because it’s possible for gestalt characters to qualify for prestige classes earlier than normal, the game master is entirely justified in toughening the prerequisites of a prestige class so it’s available only after 5th level, even for gestalt characters." - quoth SRD

SRD says you can't combine two versions of the same class, so that would be, like, an Evoker and an Illusionist, right?


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> SRD says you can't combine two versions of the same class, so that would be, like, an Evoker and an Illusionist, right?



Exactly. 

Also, some people allow dual progression classes like Mystic Theurge and Arcane Heirophant, but they take up both sides of the gestalt. That way you boost both classes and still get some special abilities from the PrC. 

I have never played gestalt, but I think it would be cool.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hey all, I think I will pass on the gestalt game. thanks though.


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> I have never played gestalt, but I think it would be cool.



I've never actually PLAYED Gestalt, either.....  I've just been TEASED with it!


----------



## renau1g

Ummm... Isn't Emagor a gestalt?


----------



## Leif

Yeah, I guess he is.  But SHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!  I was trying to coax Lou into starting his gestalt game quicker! 

I did forget about Emagor, though.  He may have to start behaving a little more 'fightery' soon.


----------



## Scotley

Lou has generously eased the restrictions on prestige classes for this game, but I think he's really just teasing us given that we are starting at low level and even after two years of gaming the Constables haven't quite earned two levels yet.


----------



## renau1g

He's just giving a lot of incentive to stay in for the long term, although I s'pose with this group that's no concern.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Lou has generously eased the restrictions on prestige classes for this game, but I think he's really just teasing us given that we are starting at low level and even after two years of gaming the Constables haven't quite earned two levels yet.



Really, now?  And why didn't he tell me about that, I wonder?  Think maybe it's because there aren't any good PCs for a Samurai/Warmage?  


renau1g said:


> He's just giving a lot of incentive to stay in for the long term, although I s'pose with this group that's no concern.



Yeah, it's kinda tough to bail on a game when the DM knows where you live and already has you on speed dial.  (That may not necessarily apply to YOU, Ryan..........YET!)


----------



## renau1g

You're more than welcome to come up to Canada any time, just make sure you have your passport now


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> You're more than welcome to come up to Canada any time, just make sure you have your passport now



Likewise!  And it's much warmer in Arkansas, so pack a bag and come on down!  Mowgli's just across town from me, and Scotley is a reasonable distance away.  Canada, huh?  Hmmm, Ontario?  Near Toronto? Ottowa?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Likewise!  And it's much warmer in Arkansas, so pack a bag and come on down!  Mowgli's just across town from me, and Scotley is a reasonable distance away.  _*Canada, huh?  *_Hmmm, Ontario?  Near Toronto? Ottowa?




*i thought it was 'canada, eh?'.*


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> *i thought it was 'canada, eh?'.*



Yes, you're right, eh?  Sorry about that.


----------



## renau1g

Well...you're better off to fly to Detroit, then take the bus over than to fly into Toronto (the closest Large airport 3.5-4 hours away). Detroit airport's like 25 minutes away, excluding any border hold ups.


----------



## Leif

That'd be great for going TO Canada.  Not so much for coming back to the US.  You know, with our new Homeland Security junk and all.  I don't know this for a fact, but I suspect that the cutoms procedures at airports are more streamlined and easier that the 'Border Shack StripSearches' made necessary by all of those Canadian Bikers who vandalize Detroit every weekend.  (And Detroit used to be SO BEAUTIFUL, too!!)


----------



## renau1g

Well we've had a municipal worker strike here in the city for the last 15-16 weeks so we're not exactly looking beautiful either. It's amazing how quickly nature will take back the greenspaces without being cared for. Craziest thing this morning I saw a deer on the busiest street in the city...a FREAKIN DEER...running across a four-lane road near downtown...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well tell those striking workers to get off their selfish, greedy, lazy butts and get back to work.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Well tell those striking workers to get off their selfish, greedy, lazy butts and get back to work.



Yeah!  What he said! 


renau1g said:


> Well we've had a municipal worker strike here in the city for the last 15-16 weeks so we're not exactly looking beautiful either. It's amazing how quickly nature will take back the greenspaces without being cared for. Craziest thing this morning I saw a deer on the busiest street in the city...a FREAKIN DEER...running across a four-lane road near downtown...



How is it that a city the size of Toronto, that's hosted the Winter Olympics, even, doesn't have a respectable airport?  That defies belief!


----------



## renau1g

No, no they do have a large airport (Pearson) but it's much easier to get to Detroit even with Homeland Security.

As an aside the strikers rejected the latest offer: a $1300 signing bonus (for what?) and a 7% wage increase over 4 years...WTF???

I forgot to mention that we're one of two municipalities in Ontario that offers benefits for life for union workers...grass cutters get mohter f'ing benefits for life, but our troops dying in Afghanistan don't....I just hope they try to stop me from doing anything... I intentionally brought tax returns down to deliver to the municipal building hoping they'd give me a hard time but it was hot outside so they were probably all sitting inside their union hall...


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> As an aside the strikers rejected the latest offer: a $1300 signing bonus (for what?) and a 7% wage increase over 4 years...WTF???
> .....I just hope they try to stop me from doing anything... I intentionally brought tax returns down to deliver to the municipal building hoping they'd give me a hard time but it was hot outside so they were probably all sitting inside their union hall...



Yeah!  You go, Ry!  Giv'm uhhh heck!


----------



## Leif

You guys have got to hurry up and get away from the Minx brothers! Doing all that psychotic, bi-chromatic dialogue is about to drive me batty!


----------



## renau1g

My boys better not do that in RL I'll go batty as well.....


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> My boys better not do that in RL I'll go batty as well.....



heh couldn't have happened to a more deserving Dad!


----------



## Scott DeWar

what, him having twins, or hhim going batty? My older brother  and i use to do that on purpose just to drive our mom nuts.


----------



## renau1g

I'm waiting until the develop their own super secret twin language...


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> what, him having twins, or hhim going batty?



Yes, exactly! 



renau1g said:


> I'm waiting until the develop their own super secret twin language...



Oh, cool!  I think that's pretty much guaranteed to happen, isn't it?


----------



## Leif

TO:  ALL PLAYERS IN THIS THREAD --- You are hereby COMMANDED to read the linked thread in its entirety.  (Ok, requested, anyway -- and don't worry, it's short.)  Link:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3r...p-me-price-item-sack-monkeys.html#post4874441


----------



## renau1g

How much in our game? Xavier might like to have one.


----------



## Leif

Hehehe.  Book price for the sack.  Talk to Kerlan about _crafting_ the _'wondrous'_ part, or take the feat yourself.


----------



## renau1g

Excellent. C'mon 'sploding monkeys.

How did you come across that?


----------



## Leif

Just prowling around.  And, obviously, I couldn't very well pass by a thread with a title like that without ONE little peeky!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I had to agree with MIstwell's suggestion of book price of the bag o tricks. not as random, but not as flexable, either.

the next post suggested a barrel and a very good reason for it. I liked the thread as a whole.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I had to agree with MIstwell's suggestion of book price of the bag o tricks. not as random, but not as flexable, either.
> 
> the next post suggested a barrel and a very good reason for it. I liked the thread as a whole.



See what kind of mischief your (Caerwyn's) sister gets into when you're not watching her??


----------



## Scott DeWar

I actually already had a good idea of how much trouble she could get into. but at least this is fun! even more fun then , well, you know ... a barrel full of monkeys!


----------



## Leif

Not if you get the monkeys properly drunk first.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Objection! Just what are you insinuating there, counsel?


----------



## Leif

Honestly, I really don't know.  I read back over the conversation, and my remarks make absolutely no sense whatsoever to me today.  Sorry.


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> Not if you get the monkeys properly drunk first.




For some reason, I read that as 1. get properly drunk before 2. getting the monkeys.....


----------



## Scott DeWar

well, this is the ooc thread for wirtlestaff's wizard acadamy, so absolute sillieness is absolutly allowed.

I am jsut glad to be able to get back on the sight!


----------



## renau1g

Haha...Minx bros. repeating themselves...  .... good stuff


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Haha...Minx bros. repeating themselves...  .... good stuff



Yea, verily, only a father of twins could possibly see humor in that!


----------



## Scott DeWar

bump


----------



## Leif

Well, that's different!  I can log-in to ENWorld, but Facebook seems to be down.  What goes around comes around, I guess.


----------



## Leif

For all activities since the last xp award, the wizards are hereby granted 175 xp each.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Thank you, most benevolent GM!


----------



## Leif

You're welcome.   Uh, I did give you xp for the owlbears as soon as they were defeated, didn't I??


----------



## renau1g

Leif said:


> Well, that's different!  I can log-in to ENWorld, but Facebook seems to be down.  What goes around comes around, I guess.




Not sure if you heard yet, but both Twitter and Facebook were hit with a Denial of Service attack. Not strong in tech jargon, but Facebook was mostly able to hold their site together, while Twitter fell under the attack for a while and was crashed.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> Uh, I did give you xp for the owlbears as soon as they were defeated, didn't I??



I don't think so. How much was it for the two of them? 







Leif said:


> For all activities since the last xp award, the wizards are hereby granted 175 xp each.



So is this roleplaying XP?


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> I don't think so. How much was it for the two of them? So is this roleplaying XP?



I'm pretty sure that I did.  We'll just say add a total of 350xp now *instead of the 175 that I mentioned before* to cover the possibility that I omitted some earlier.


----------



## renau1g

So I'm a goof. I totally missed the new IC thread. Please feel free to slap Xavier upside the head if that happens again.


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> So I'm a goof. I totally missed the new IC thread. Please feel free to slap Xavier upside the head if that happens again.



Not to worry, Xavier, we'll slap Ryan upside the head.


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> Not sure if you heard yet, but both Twitter and Facebook were hit with a Denial of Service attack. Not strong in tech jargon, but Facebook was mostly able to hold their site together, while Twitter fell under the attack for a while and was crashed.




what is a d4enial of service attack? and why would a sight crash?



Leif said:


> I'm pretty sure that I did.  We'll just say add a total of 350xp now *instead of the 175 that I mentioned before* to cover the possibility that I omitted some earlier.




so, 350 for  rp and such for the brothers , however, I do not remember the amount for the owl bears. I bet you gave it to us already, but I don't rmember what it was.



renau1g said:


> So I'm a goof. I totally missed the new IC thread. Please feel free to slap Xavier upside the head if that happens again.




Can I premptively slap Xavier?


----------



## Scotley

Sure Capizzio slaps Xavier and Tylara slaps Capizzio. Everybody's happy.


----------



## renau1g

Especially Leif while he watches the hijinks


----------



## Scotley

Better than an old three stooges re-run. Nuyk, nuyk, nuyk.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Scott DeWar said:


> what is a denial of service attack? and why would a sight crash?



Basically it means they had too many connections to handle. It's like an information traffic jam. There are so many connections that none of them can get through. A "Denial of Service Attack" means that someone is purposefully creating these connections, probably from multiple computers, in order to bring down the website.


----------



## Leif

We are going to soon fill to the brim our SECOND OOC thread for this game!  Chatty, chatty, chatty!!  I blame DeWar, as usual. 

[a tip of the hat to the Stooges: ]  
Hey, Moe!  Why, I oughta........


----------



## Scott DeWar

*sigh*

I wm so sorry.

*snort*


----------



## Leif

scotley in ic said:
			
		

> ooc: When tylara gets high enough level she'll dominate one and keep him around for just such a use. And keep your dominatrix fantasies to yourselves you sick bastards.



lmao!!!


----------



## Scotley

Always happy to make the DM smile!


----------



## renau1g

Yes a happy DM is a healthy party


----------



## Scott DeWar

a healthy living party. could be a healthy not-living-but-undead party.


----------



## renau1g

There is an undead race in 4e. You should check it out


----------



## Scotley

Yeah, the Revenant is an interesting choice. Might be fun to play in the right game. Worth checking out.


----------



## Leif

In Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay there's also a "race" option called 'forsaken undead.'  Creepy!  And anyway, I can be a happy, smiling DM while I'm beheading pcs!


----------



## Leif

Well here's an amusing item I found that pertains to 4E:



			
				Remathilis said:
			
		

> Those of you who fretted that monsters have too many hp and fights take too long: meet the barbarian. The ULTIMATE "Lets speed this combat up, I need to whiz" class!


----------



## renau1g

Yes, if you crit with a barbarian (normally they use high crit weapons, like a greataxe) they are killers. Heck I made a goliath cleric of Tempus who uses a greataxe and his basic attack is 1d12+7 damage (+1 weapon, +4 Str, + 2 feat bonus) at level 2. He's great fun averaging 12.5 damage a hit. 

We played on Monday and a group of three killed a 156 hp Dire Bear in 3 rounds...without a crit.


----------



## Scott DeWar

that's the 4e barbarian, right? I wonder how a pathfinder barbarian would do in a toe to toe wiith a 4e?

As for rvenants, I remember them from the 1st ed fiend folio: scary man!


----------



## Leif

*YAWWWWWWWWWN!!*  

You guys totally missed my point, but that's ok.  Rather than spark round 17,000,000 of the edition wars, I was going for the humorous effect of the statement, "I need to whiz."


----------



## KerlanRayne

CRAP! The WotC boards could be down until the end of the month! That's a long time. I guess my two games there will have to wait. 

On another note: Pathfinder SRD


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> CRAP! The WotC boards could be down until the end of the month! That's a long time. I guess my two games there will have to wait.
> 
> On another note: Pathfinder SRD



Bummer about the boards, Kerlan.  

And *KICK BOOTAYY* as to the Pathfinder SRD!!!  Thanks for the link.  Of course, you do realize that DeWar may actually kiss you now?


----------



## Leif

Ok, Ryan, I fiugred out how to get back to Gorlin Harlox's sheet without using your little "cheat-link."   Thought you could fool me, didn't ya? 

Here's proof that I've done it -- http://www.enworld.org/wiki/index.php/Gorlin_Harlox

(Or my own little cheat-link, whatever.)


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> And *KICK BOOTAYY* as to the Pathfinder SRD!!!  Thanks for the link.  Of course, you do realize that DeWar may actually kiss you now?



Wait, WHAT?!?  How do I stop that? Garlic? Silver? Cootie Shot? Help Me. 

On another note: Do I get anything for the link?  Maybe a little XP?


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> Wait, WHAT?!?  How do I stop that? Garlic? Silver? Cootie Shot? Help Me.
> 
> On another note: Do I get anything for the link?  Maybe a little XP?



Hehehe, I was wondering when that was gonna sink in!  As I understand it, the Nat. Institutes of Health say that the Cootie Vaccine is only effective AFTER the cootie infection occurs.  So, for that to help, you'll need to ......  well, you can figure that out. 

XP/other reward?  Hmmmm, taken under advisement.


----------



## Leif

Thanks for the chime, Mowgli.  It was a little late to chime about the chimney, but it's the thought that counts, I guess, so thanks! 

Note to Self:  Quit looking Gift Brownies in the mouth, danggit!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Bummer about the boards, Kerlan.
> 
> And *KICK BOOTAYY* as to the Pathfinder SRD!!!  Thanks for the link.  Of course, you do realize that DeWar may actually kiss you now?






KerlanRayne said:


> Wait, WHAT?!?  How do I stop that? Garlic? Silver? Cootie Shot? Help Me.






Leif said:


> Hehehe, I was wondering when that was gonna sink in!  As I understand it, the Nat. Institutes of Health say that the Cootie Vaccine is only effective AFTER the cootie infection occurs.  So, for that to help, you'll need to ......  well, you can figure that out.




the way to avoid that is that it would never happen. only if the person to be kissed is a beautiful woman would that potentially happen. for the record. so there will be no need for a vaccine or immunization or whatever. 

and for the record, garlic will attract me, not keep me away.


----------



## Leif

I've said it before.  I'll say it again:  You're just no bloody fun, DeWar!   (Now where did I leave that 'tongue-out-thumbs-in-ears-finger-waggling' emoticon?)


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> Scotley, niceraguan coffee i feel rivals Kona as to quality, which is saying a lot. if you can ever get the real stuff, and can afford it, try jamaca blue moutain. It is considered the absolute smoothest coffee in the world...it can also go for 80.00 (us dollers) per lb when not in season. I would be broke if i were to drink that coffee, it is that good.




Yeah, Starbucks just doesn't do it for me. The wife likes it and we have a bag of their African for Africa or something like that. It isn't too bad. There is are a couple of decent local shops, but I find that I can do better at home most of the time. I frequent local shop mainly because I can see it out my office window and temptation draws me over. It can be pretty good when they are busy, but if things get slow you are likely to get stale coffee. Blea! I've heard about the Jamaican stuff, but I'm almost afraid to try it for fear that I'll get hooked.


----------



## Leif

In answer to Scotley's comment in IG's thead: 







			
				Leif's Alter Ego said:
			
		

> It looks like all of my proposed dates for Leifcon2009 have been nixed, mostly by Mowgli!   I'm thinking now that if there is to be a LeifCon2009, it will have to be in early December, the second weekend, 11-13.  Let me go ahead and float that trial baloon, so someone can shoot it down quickly and painlessly.


----------



## renau1g

Have any of the coffee snobs here used a French Press to make their coffee? I've been reading that it's far superior to automatic makers.


----------



## Scotley

I haven't used a French Press, but it gets a lot of good...press.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> I haven't used a French Press, but it gets a lot of good...press.



Peeee-yewwww!  What's that horrible smell!!!!!!!!!!  (That was BAD, Scotley!)

(I hope your proud of your d*** self)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> I frequent local shop mainly because I can see it out my office window and temptation draws me over.



heck with 'draws' . if i walk within 50 yards I get sucked into the good coffee shops!



> It can be pretty good when they are busy, but if things get slow you are likely to get stale coffee. Blea! I've heard about the Jamaican stuff, but I'm almost afraid to try it for fear that I'll get hooked.




getting hooked is truely a lagitamate fear for a true coffee affecionado like us...not coffee snobs.



renau1g said:


> Have any of the coffee snobs here used a French Press to make their coffee? I've been reading that it's far superior to automatic makers.




At home I use a french press. have been for about 10 to 12 years. that is the best way to make coffee in my personal humble opinion.



Scotley said:


> I haven't used a French Press, but it gets a lot of good...press.






Leif said:


> Peeee-yewwww!  What's that horrible smell!!!!!!!!!!  (That was BAD, Scotley!)
> 
> (I hope your proud of your d*** self)





for the record, that was a great pun! way to go scottley! keep up the good work. the best way to tell if it is a good pun is if leif reacts violently to it, just like he just did.

he just needs to not step in it like he just did.


----------



## Leif

http://www.enworld.org/lovechild.mp3

If you guys didn't listen to this song, then you really need to do so asap!


----------



## Lou

Leif said:


> http://www.enworld.org/lovechild.mp3
> 
> If you guys didn't listen to this song, then you really need to do so asap!




It's catchy although a bit repetitive!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> http://www.enworld.org/lovechild.mp3
> 
> If you guys didn't listen to this song, then you really need to do so asap!






Lou said:


> It's catchy although a bit repetitive!



that was funny!


----------



## Leif

Lou said:


> It's catchy although a bit repetitive!



Agreed.  Entirely too much so, in fact.  Could have been a couple of minutes shorter with no appreciable loss of quality, I thought.


----------



## KerlanRayne

The WotC boards are back, but woah is it ugly. They have switched from bbcode to HTML posts which mean that all the old threads don't look right. Also the entire archive is gone. Hopefully they will be fixing everything over the next few weeks. 

They also now have Groups like here on ENworld that have their own forums and wikis. Did we ever talk about making our own group for this game?


----------



## Leif

I"m not sure if we did or not.  I think I've considered it before, and decided that it might not be such a good idea.  After all, we don't really want anybody in the group who doesn't play in the game, and we all know each other and stuff anyway, so why do we need a group just for us?


----------



## renau1g

So I can feel special... I guess I'm the only Canuck in this group *YAH!*


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> So I can feel special... I guess I'm the only Canuck in this group *YAH!*



Yes, I think we're pretty much unanimous in our evaluation of you as singularly _special_.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'm off the the lake with the family  - leaving this AM and returning tomorrow sometime. NPC my characters as needed!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> I"m not sure if we did or not.  I think I've considered it before, and decided that it might not be such a good idea.  After all, we don't really want anybody in the group who doesn't play in the game, and we all know each other and stuff anyway, so why do we need a group just for us?




If we need to speak to each other, we usually use e mail any way, or if we just want to yack and gab, we use the e mails.


----------



## renau1g

Leif said:


> Yes, I think we're pretty much unanimous in our evaluation of you as singularly _special_.




It's what mom always told me


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Yes, I think we're pretty much unanimous in our evaluation of you as singularly _special_.






renau1g said:


> It's what mom always told me




is that like the little bus special?


----------



## Leif

DeWar:  No comment about 'short buses.'

In Other News:  I have just learned that the Dark Sun Campaign Setting is likely to be revived for 4E next year.  See, http://athas.org/.  There will also be a 4E Psion included in Players Handbook III next year, and psionics in general will be brought into 4E.  (Oh, joy!  Something else for us to spend money on!  Yay!)

Yep, it's all true:  http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/drfe/20090814


----------



## renau1g

Yeah it was announced at GenCon, my RLDM was there and sent me an e-mail with the details that day. I love Dark Sun, I played in the 3.5e paizo conversion/update of it and it was good times. I was a dwarven psion, wife played an elvish druid with a kank animal companion...


----------



## Leif

I know exactly zero about Dark Sun.  But, I'm seriously considering submitting a character for Walking Dad's imminent Dark Sun Pathfinder game.  He stopped our 3.5 game and is turning it into this one, but I've proposed trading in my fighter for a cleric.


----------



## Leif

Best wishes, DeWar, for the flawless success of your eye dealy tomorrow!


----------



## Scotley

Yikes dude. That eye thing sounds unpleasant. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I purposely made it sound horrable. An e mail to my brother I actully worte :

at &:30 I get to the VA Hospital, then two hours later: CHOP!CHOP! out with the old lens and in with the new!

I would actually say the procedure is very delacately done by very professional people.


----------



## Scott DeWar

this is a bump, if nothing else: to remind Leif of this game!

I think we had called for a map of where we are and wanting to go to?


----------



## Leif

Oh, did you?  Sorry, my bad, then.  What map are you talking about exactly?  Of the Gaskar Hills where you presently find youselves?  Hmmm, I'll get right on that.........soon.....soon....


----------



## Leif

Sorry guys, I really intended to get an update posted today, but circumstances conspired against me and kept me from getting online until now, and it's too late now for me to even try.  I'm still meaning to get to it as soon as I'm able, as well as an update for my 4E game, so don't give up on me yet, please!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Capizzio crosses his arms, scowls and taps his foon on the floor impatiently.


----------



## renau1g

Xavier slaps Capizzio in the back of the head, hissing "Hey, what do you think you're doing, if you aren't careful the gods will come down and kills us..."  as he looks around fearfully...


----------



## Scotley

Hey, isn't this the out of character thread?


----------



## Lou

Isn't it out of character for the characters to actually worry about the gods striking them down.....


----------



## Scott DeWar

yes to both of you!


----------



## Leif

Ok, trying to get all my games moving once again.  Work is a mutha of a bear right now, so it will be slowly, slowly, but I am still with you.


----------



## Leif

Good News!!!!

I just got our next adventure in my PO Box today!  (I love getting mail on Sundays, btw)  It's a Paizo module by Wolfgang Bauer called "Crucible of Chaos," so please, please avoid looking at that one, and anyone who has it already or has been through it, please tell me now.  We'll have a mini-adventure jaunt of extensive travel between the current module and that one, so I fully expect our Wizards to be 7th to 9th level by the time we start it, oh, in say 2-3 years, maybe?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Haven't seen it, won't look and am waiting patiently.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Scott DeWar said:


> Haven't seen it, won't look and am waiting patiently.




What he said.


----------



## renau1g

Hey all I've been thinking things over and I'd like to gracefully withdraw from this game. Nothing to do with any issues per se, just not digging 3.xe, I guess I'm more firmly entrenched in 4e and really prefer that system. I'll stick around until you can write me out Leif. Although I do enjoy this group of players, it's just less fun than it was before for me. Sorry.


----------



## Leif

I hate to hear that, Ryan!  Of course, you know best, and far be it from me to try to make you stay in a game that you're not enjoying.  That said, I honestly believe that bidness will pick up significantly for this game in the near future.  I really wish you'd be able to see both the end of this adventure and _especially_ the next adventure that I have planned for you wizards!  Still, wizard knows best, I guess.  You'd be able to drop out and rejoin later in this adventure, but once it is finished, it's going to be really tough to work you back into the story once we progress to the next adventure....


----------



## Leif

I went ahead and wrote you out, Ryan, with kind of a *poof* exit.  I have a cunning plan for Xavier!  He will re-appear at a later date, either under your control, or, more likely I suppose, as an NPC.  Since you're not wanting to use him much right now, I thought that I might as well get some good out of him.


----------



## Leif

*All:*  I have just a TREMENDOUS assortment of new spells, scattered across quite a number of books.  Hmmm, I've got to work out a way to sneak a few of these into your anemic little spellbooks....

*DeWar:* I just ordered True20's Expert Handbook, that's supposed to have lots of new stuff/skills/feats/equipment for rogues.  I was thinking of Cappi when I ordered it.  There may be something there that you have an interest in for him.  I'll post likely stuff here when I can. (I expect to have the book by the end of the week.  I got an email from them that said they'd be putting it in the mail straightaway, but still, since it's Sunday, 'straightaway' may be tomorrow. ) (And the blistering speed of USPS Media Mail means 4-5 days to get from Georgia to Arkansas is pushing it.)

*renau1g:*  But YOU're gonna miss out bub! nyah nyah!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Expert Handbook, eh? stuff for a sneaky Bas ... person, eh? I like already.

As for spells, I have access to the Spell Compendium already and that is a f\very prolific source of spells and magic ideas, just to let you Know. If you want to keep an idea for capi secret, then you can privit message via enworld, face book or e-mail.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> *All:*  I have just a TREMENDOUS assortment of new spells, scattered across quite a number of books.  Hmmm, I've got to work out a way to sneak a few of these into your anemic little spellbooks....



What sources are we talking about here? I might be able to take a look at them and see what I like.


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> What sources are we talking about here? I might be able to take a look at them and see what I like.



Well, since you ask, *ahem* let's see -- virtually all of the Wizards books have a bunch of spells, many of which did not seem to make it into the Spell Compendium.  Lots of these are 3.0E, I guess, but they'll still work, subject to DM approval.  Then there's Pathfinder, which is mostly re-hash of 3.5 -- I really haven't looked too closely for different spells, but if there are any, they're pretty much fair game.  And pretty much any book by Monte Cook is likely to have at least a few spells, too.  Hmm, maybe there aren't THAT many different books after all....


----------



## Scott DeWar

I remember spell research in 1 ed and 2 ed, but how do you do spell researh in 3.x ed?


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I remember spell research in 1 ed and 2 ed, but how do you do spell researh in 3.x ed?



Look on page 198 of the DMG.  Also, there's a small note about this on page 179 of PH, that refers to Ch 2 of DMG, see, CREATING NEW SPELLS on page 35 of DMG.  Pathfinder isn't much help on this topic.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I wasn't sure if pfrpg changed thing from 3.5.

wow. 1000 gp / level pf spell, and 1 week per level of the spell. then a spell craft check dc 10 + spell level.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*bump bumpity bump*


----------



## Leif

...bump bump.  ["two bits"?]


----------



## Scott DeWar

naw, it was a dirt road so a random bunch of bumps.


----------



## Leif

Takin' the ol' dirt road, eh, DeWar?  No comment....


----------



## Scotley

*This just in...*

Our DM took a fall on a patch of ice this morning and twisted his knee. He's gonna be on the injured list for a day or two, so don't expect updates for a bit.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yo leif! sorry to hear that!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

That sucks, Leif - take it easy and get well soon!


----------



## Leif

Thanks, guys.  I'm trying to resume normal posting and mayhem, but it may be a bit slow for a day or two yet.  Your Wizardly patience is appreciated.


----------



## Scott DeWar

for this, you have it. I have twisted my knee so bad I could not hardly stand, much less on a ladder. So You get better, eh!


----------



## KerlanRayne

What, do you type with your knee? If you're going to be sitting around all day you should be posting MORE often not less. Slacker. 

Just Kidding. We can wait. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Scott DeWar

KerlanRayne said:


> What, do you type with your knee? If you're going to be sitting around all day you should be posting MORE often not less. Slacker.
> 
> Just Kidding. We can wait. Hope you feel better soon.




he may be on strong pain meds. Let me tell you that pain meds can really F___,... er, ... Mess you up.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> for this, you have it. I have twisted my knee so bad I could not hardly stand, much less on a ladder. So You get better, eh!






KerlanRayne said:


> What, do you type with your knee? If you're going to be sitting around all day you should be posting MORE often not less. Slacker.
> 
> Just Kidding. We can wait. Hope you feel better soon.






Scott DeWar said:


> he may be on strong pain meds. Let me tell you that pain meds can really F___,... er, ... Mess you up.



Thanks for the sympathy, DeWar.  Oh, and Kerlan, you can just [expletive deleted], hehe. (That was said with a smile on my face and a devilish laugh, btw.)  Sadly, DeWar, my pain meds aren't that strong.


----------



## Scott DeWar

then just get well soon, don't want you going stir crazy and then postal on your co-workers.


----------



## Scotley

Leif's run of bad luck continues. His home computer is on the fritz and so he can't get online. Hope he'll be back in business shortly.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have a delicate alingment tool if he needs it ( read: big frickin 4 lb hammer!)


----------



## Scotley

I have long been an advocate of percussive maintenance. I'll let him know your hammer is available.


----------



## Leif

Thanks for the offer, DeWar, but I managed to pull it off with some tremendous help.  Oh, yeah, I'M BAAACK!

Now where were we??  Hmm, here it is....C...D...Demon...Devil...DRAGON!  Yep, that's it! heh heh heh

Go easy on me for awhile guys, going to take me a day or three to get back up to speed, but I'm working on it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

yup, our loveably twisted mind of a dm is definately back.


----------



## KerlanRayne

Leif said:


> Oh, yeah, I'M BAAACK!
> 
> Go easy on me for awhile guys, going to take me a day or three to get back up to speed, but I'm working on it.



You still there? It's been almost two weeks so far.


----------



## Leif

KerlanRayne said:


> You still there? It's been almost two weeks so far.



Yeah, working on it.  Won't be much longer now, I hope.


----------



## Scott DeWar

a cheer to cheer  up Leif:

rah rah ree!
kick im in the knee!
rah rah rass! kick im in the ...other knee!


----------



## KerlanRayne

What happened to Leif? He hasn't even been on the boards in over a week.


----------



## renau1g

We talked about it in Mowgli's Merc's life game

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/253536-lof-mercs-life-ooc-01-a-67.html


----------



## Lou

Wow, you guys are right.  My last email from Leif was April 1st.


----------



## KerlanRayne

While you're on Lou, does Fran have any preparations to make before heading into the entrance. Because we're heading in, at least we will win Leaf returns.


----------



## Lou

Francheska is ready to roll.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Cappi has his lo lite vision going on, so he is ready too.


----------



## Lou

Just spoke with Leif.  He hopes to be back on in a couple of days.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Great! Hope he is doing well!! I've been kind worried about him.


----------



## Leif

Thanks for your concern everyone!  I am indeed operating at over 50% strength now, and back, more or less.  Still have a few health issues, but they are being treated and should be resolved in a few weeks.


----------



## Scotley

Glad to have you back. Hope you can entice some cute young thing to bring you some soup and TLC until you are back at 100%.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Glad to have you back. Hope you can entice some cute young thing to bring you some soup and TLC until you are back at 100%.



So far, the only such offers I have received have been from decidedly NON-cute, NON-young 'things.'  I have declined as graciously as possible, under the circumstances. 

[sblock=renau1g]Thanks for the xp, dude![/sblock]


----------



## renau1g

She'd be the cure for what ails ya

[sblock=Mature Picture]






[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

I don't know in his present condition that might kill him renau1g.


----------



## Lou

Scotley said:


> I don't know in his present condition that might kill him renau1g.




Before or after he gets tied up in those stockings? 


Good to have you back, Bro!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

WOW! she cured what Ailed me, and I wasn't even sick!


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> She'd be the cure for what ails ya
> 
> [sblock=Mature Picture]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]



Can you say, 'legs up to her neck??' 


Scotley said:


> I don't know in his present condition that might kill him renau1g.



Yeah, but what a way to go!


Scott DeWar said:


> WOW! she cured what Ailed me, and I wasn't even sick!



Hear, hear!


----------



## Leif

Hey, renau1g, does this mean that you want to rejoin this game? 

*This thread now closed!  Please post to new OOC Thread #3, here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...staffs-wizards-academy-revisited-ooc-3-a.html

Link is fixed now!


----------



## Scott DeWar

thanks for the XP Leif!


----------

